# Norcar 2014



## sg1

*NORCAR at the Gate 2014*

Well, another year in the books!

The website has all the points races scheduled : www.norcarracing.com

Additional races and practices will be added to the website's schedule along with here and on FB.

Let the trash talk begin.....


----------



## scootr117

wow....you are out of bed early!


----------



## J. Graver

Just wanted to say thank you to all the NORCAR members that made me and my son Tristan feel welcome at the Hangover Dash. We drove out from Huron to spectate. I haven't raced since my days at ALCAR back in 1989. Tristan is just getting started and I have so much to learn. Boy, has technology changed! Anyway, we are both looking forward to learning and racing there at NORCAR.
Thanks again, John Graver


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Cold weather brings out the man himself.

Hope to be out there Saturday to practice.


----------



## old_dude

scootr117 said:


> wow....you are out of bed early!


I think he was already at work getting ready for a meeting. However I didn't get a new layout sketch which usually comes from his meetings.


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> I think he was already at work getting ready for a meeting. However I didn't get a new layout sketch which usually comes from his meetings.


Nope. More like a trip to the restroom.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Mr. Klebanau:

Do you have that Digi-key part number for the F1 LED?


----------



## CarbonJoe

~McSmooth~ said:


> Mr. Klebanau:
> 
> Do you have that Digi-key part number for the F1 LED?


Digikey part number 67-1499-ND


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Led*

Does that flash or stay on solid?

http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=67-1499-ND

It blinks...


----------



## Racer649

Anyone coming out to the open road practice this weekend?


----------



## Street Sweeper

Racer649 said:


> Anyone coming out to the open road practice this weekend?


Yes I am hoping to both days. I always learn more on a practice day then I do in a month of race days. True story.


----------



## Mike Peterson

what??? open road pratice???? really.......


----------



## sg1

This weekend, open practice!!

9am till 9pm Saturday, $15.00

9am till 3pm Sunday, $10.00

We are just finishing up the new layout, pics will be posted tonight!

It will not be a 8 second lap time track 

I'm guessing high 9's.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

CarbonJoe said:


> Digikey part number 67-1499-ND


Thank you!

Do you wire it directly to the speedo, or do you plug it into the receiver?


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Wayne or anyone else running KO radio?

Need to help with set-ups on it if you do this Saturday.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne or anyone else running KO radio?
> 
> Need to help with set-ups on it if you do this Saturday.


I will not be there this weekend, there's a CRC oval race myself and a few others are going to.

I think Robert had one, maybe he'll be there and can help.


----------



## Mackin

I was thinking of selling my GFX, latest upgrade and lipo ready with my 23 amp power supply and a case. would like to sell it locally so I wouldn't have to ship it. Shot me a pm if you are interested.

chuck


----------



## Racer649

Here is the new layout for the Gate. Looks interesting and fun. This track will be down for a while. Come out this Saturday or Sunday and get some practice in.


----------



## sg1

It looks wide open, but there are spots less then 6'


----------



## Miller Time

Street Sweeper said:


> Does that flash or stay on solid?
> 
> http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=67-1499-ND
> 
> It blinks...


At the Gate, it Winks


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Thanks Brian and Steve for the help Saturday - I needed it.

Track layout is nice. Was easier to run backwards for me thought. LOL...

Robert - I got the body finally - looks sharp. Will be up on FB in bit.


----------



## warrenwrench

My first time at The Gate today. Had a really good time, very nice facility, nice people. Hope to make it back up soon. Thanks for a nice day at The Gate.


----------



## Racer649

warrenwrench said:


> My first time at The Gate today. Had a really good time, very nice facility, nice people. Hope to make it back up soon. Thanks for a nice day at The Gate.


Always nice to see new faces coming to the track


----------



## Hangtime

Is the Gate open Weds?? I want to get some parts. That is all.


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Is the Gate open Weds?? I want to get some parts. That is all.


We may be there for a bit doing some work in the back room.
What did you need?

-Wayne


----------



## cpittmx

Its probably been about ten years since I ran 1/12th scale. I was racing at Freddies hobbies and made my way up to the gate once when he was stopping the indoor carpet deal. I was WAY off speed at the gate....even though I had been very competitive at Freddies.

I stopped because I was just not interested in cutting coms, motor and battery wars, etc that it seemed it to take to be competitive. I'm wondering if LiPO's and brushless has kind of evened things up at all in the speed department? Can someone point me to information on what BL motors, batteries, etc are being run in 1/12 scales?


----------



## sg1

cpittmx said:


> Its probably been about ten years since I ran 1/12th scale. I was racing at Freddies hobbies and made my way up to the gate once when he was stopping the indoor carpet deal. I was WAY off speed at the gate....even though I had been very competitive at Freddies.
> 
> I stopped because I was just not interested in cutting coms, motor and battery wars, etc that it seemed it to take to be competitive. I'm wondering if LiPO's and brushless has kind of evened things up at all in the speed department? Can someone point me to information on what BL motors, batteries, etc are being run in 1/12 scales?


We are in the process of putting a spec class together.

We will be using:
spec CRC tires
spec 21.5 motor
spec A-Spec battery
any "blinky" esc

If you are looking to jump into 17.5 1/12,
There are a few choices for esc's; hobbywing, viper, castle...
Motor wise, Trinity D3.5 is the most popular, there is also ORCA or SHUURSPEED
Battery wise, there are lots to choose from, Power Push, SMC, A-Spec, etc...

It may be easier to start spec and go from there, but it's up to you.
Stop out Saturday and take a look at what's running


----------



## CarbonJoe

The batteries and motors really don't matter that much like they did in the past. I've been running a $30 pack from Hobbyking for almost a year now. Not the same brand, the same exact pack. The pack never comes out of the car. Once you find the sweet spot for gearing that the layout requires for a given motor, you have very little to do to the car.


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> We may be there for a bit doing some work in the back room.
> What did you need?
> 
> -Wayne


How 'bout tonight after 5:00?? Looking for parts for My BRP. I like the associated 1/12 body posts, a motor spacer, want to look at bodies. My COT didn't come with a wing.


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> How 'bout tonight after 5:00?? Looking for parts for My BRP. I like the associated 1/12 body posts, a motor spacer, want to look at bodies. My COT didn't come with a wing.


We're typically not there during the week, unless we do a change over or cleaning.

I have my "honey do list" I have to take care of before I can race Saturday


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Hello and Welcome.*



cpittmx said:


> Its probably been about ten years since I ran 1/12th scale. I was racing at Freddies hobbies and made my way up to the gate once when he was stopping the indoor carpet deal. I was WAY off speed at the gate....even though I had been very competitive at Freddies.
> 
> I stopped because I was just not interested in cutting coms, motor and battery wars, etc that it seemed it to take to be competitive. I'm wondering if LiPO's and brushless has kind of evened things up at all in the speed department? Can someone point me to information on what BL motors, batteries, etc are being run in 1/12 scales?


You are picking a good time to jump back in. As of late there has been quite a bit of interest in 1/12th scale. Lately it has been close to if not the largest car count. With 2-3 heats and always at least 2 mains. Making it easy to find someone to "Race" with, no matter your pace. I really enjoy this class, these cars are Fun to drive hard, but Hard to drive Fast. 

Come on out and hit the Grid, You'll be glad you did.


----------



## sg1

For those of you looking for McCallister bodies, they are here.

I know Chuck and Tang wanted the Camaro USGT bodies 

We also got in CRC goodies and TQ wire.

Hopefully the spec batteries and motors arrive!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Looking for a nice Touring car or VTA if someone has one.
Be it artr or a roller.
Send me info if you do.


----------



## Lessen

So who's running touring this weekend?


----------



## CarbonJoe

I am.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Vote Mike Wise for RC Car Action Driver of the Year! (Question #17)

I did!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KXLJ5Y2


----------



## sg1

~McSmooth~ said:


> Vote Mike Wise for RC Car Action Driver of the Year! (Question #17)
> 
> I did!
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KXLJ5Y2


He's up to two now


----------



## Mike Peterson

Well Thank you, I am in your deepest gratitude for this honor....

(this won't end well)


----------



## bobbyh808

*I do*



clarkwhoracing said:


> Looking for a nice Touring car or VTA if someone has one.
> Be it artr or a roller.
> Send me info if you do.


I have both, VTA and touring cars with lots of spare parts. Even f1 and all equipment in great shape, cannot remember the last time any car had a broken part.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

bobbyh808 said:


> I have both, VTA and touring cars with lots of spare parts. Even f1 and all equipment in great shape, cannot remember the last time any car had a broken part.


Send me pics, info and prices.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Lessen

Anybody got an old VTA motor to sell tomorrow? Say around $40? Or maybe something my boy can borrow for the day?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Anybody got an old VTA motor to sell tomorrow? Say around $40? Or maybe something my boy can borrow for the day?


I might have one you can borrow for the day.


----------



## Lessen

Thanks Joe


----------



## Lessen

Not gonna be able to make it out today. The better half isn't feelin' well.


----------



## Hangtime

Is there a small servo saver for a Futaba behind the counter at the Gate?? Anyone know?? Its for a BRP.


----------



## Racer649

Good time at the gate today. This layout is a lot of fun to drive


----------



## DougK

Mike Buca you drove great tonight.

Doug K.


----------



## Racer649

DougK said:


> Mike Buca you drove great tonight.
> 
> Doug K.


Thanks. I really like the WGT


----------



## sg1

Thanks everyone for coming out!

We were able to run through the race quickly and have some extra practice and still get out by 9pm!

REMEMBER...

STARTING NEXT WEEK THE START TIMES GO TO 1PM!!!!

We'll have the doors open at 9am.

That shoud help get us out the door earlier and if we finish early we can have alittle practice when we're done


----------



## JimmyMack12

Since I gotta swing by the track anyways next weekend, I'll bring up a VTA car to play with. Do you guys get a decent field?


----------



## Racer649

JimmyMack12 said:


> Since I gotta swing by the track anyways next weekend, I'll bring up a VTA car to play with. Do you guys get a decent field?


We had 8 yesterday.


----------



## Lessen

I may need to return to VTA class. I can barely manage stock touring at even a respectable level of competence, let alone anything faster (even though it's fun as sh*!). Need to go back to work.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Just put an easy to drive setup on your TC and drive it. Changing the car every run is counterproductive. Just charge the battery, sauce the tires, and run it.


----------



## Lessen

Interestingly enough... when I ran VTA previously, I didn't mess with the car as much. It didn't do stupid stuff. I have major issues in TC


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> I may need to return to VTA class. I can barely manage stock touring at even a respectable level of competence, let alone anything faster (even though it's fun as sh*!). Need to go back to work.


Josh

Take a look at USGT. Any legal 21.5 motor, battery, spec tire, more bodies. IFMAR qualifying = cleaner racing. I built one, so has Joe, Stu, Pat, Tony W. A lot closer to the TC class. Something to think about.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> Thanks everyone for coming out!
> 
> We were able to run through the race quickly and have some extra practice and still get out by 9pm!
> 
> REMEMBER...
> 
> STARTING NEXT WEEK THE START TIMES GO TO 1PM!!!!
> 
> We'll have the doors open at 9am.
> 
> That shoud help get us out the door earlier and if we finish early we can have alittle practice when we're done


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

I dont understand the point of USGT. Its nearly the same speed as stock TC. 

For the sake if conversation... what is the benefit of USGT over stock TC for somebody trying to get better?


----------



## old_dude

I haven't raced it yet but I do get the point (at least I think I do). The car is faster than a VTA but slower than a 17.5 TC, now uses a spec tire and the body choice is wider. This makes you really have to work on setup and driving. It would be better with a spec motor though (my opinion).


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> I dont understand the point of USGT. Its nearly the same speed as stock TC.
> 
> For the sake if conversation... what is the benefit of USGT over stock TC for somebody trying to get better?


I think the USGT class is a good class for guys why want to step up from VTA.

I'm not a TC guy, but I have run VTA some and stepping up to USGT I had my hands full with car set up. I couldn't imagine trying to run 17.5... lol...

I like the new spec tires. There's 1 tire and that's it. I don't have to worry about different tires. 

I also like the wider choice of bodies, I have a nice one 

Lastly, At club racing, sometimes there's a large gap between the top of the "A" and the bottom of the "A". It makes for some tuff racing at times for both groups of guys out there.
I can understand wanting to run with faster guys to improve youself, but myself, I wouldn't want to jump up a class and have a tuff time struggling with set ups and not being up to speed. I think an intermediate class would help folks hone their skills with driving and set up. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## sg1

Lap time wise....

TC 17.5 ran 9.0 hot lap
USGT ran 9.8 hot lap
VTA 10.5 hot lap


Perfect middle class


----------



## sg1

I'm not a fan of all the different classes, but at a club level I think it would help progress people's skills along.


----------



## Lessen

Thanks for the hot lap breakdown Wayne. Clearly theres a larger gap than I thought.


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> Thanks for the hot lap breakdown Wayne. Clearly theres a larger gap than I thought.


For me I would feel more comfortable going from VTA to usgt than making the jump to TC


----------



## Bigz84

I always have thought someone who is new to the hobby and not up to speed on setups, should start out in VTA, when it came out/introduced, and you should graduate from that class when you have won multiple club meetings/sanctioned racing.

I got into running USGT since I already had won enough in VTA and I wouldn't think it would be fun running over people anymore. When Ron left, I figured it was my time too as we were very competitive racing each other.... this includes Joe K and Chuck too, others too, as you guys were fast as well. I love the many types of bodies you can choose from, since I am a huge Camaro fan. 

Wayne is correct, different types of bodies will require different setups, so if you get in this class, find a body you like and stick w/ it so your setup wont vary much.

Josh, you will see a huge difference in speed while running USGT. To me, the car just looked slow, even though I was running fast laps, the car just took forever to get down the straight. My personal opinion, I think you should give it a try and have your son run VTA, so you both have a car in each class, and if you wanted, you could just swap out a motor and run VTA together.

Good luck deciding.


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> I also like the wider choice of bodies, I have a nice one


Oh yeah, you do.


----------



## Lessen

Hmmm. I see how it's a step up in speed but I don't feel outright speed/power is what I struggle with the most in touring. USGT doesn't utilize the TC tire, so (IMO) it's not particularly a great intro to stock TC and won't help me solve my issues with grip.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hmmm. I see how it's a step up in speed but I don't feel outright speed/power is what I struggle with the most in touring. USGT doesn't utilize the TC tire, so (IMO) it's not particularly a great intro to stock TC and won't help me solve my issues with grip.


Oh contrair... The spec tires don't alot have grip 
I'm side ways looking for it!


----------



## Adam B

...not worth it


----------



## Lessen

My car has been t-rolling in the infield ever since the new carpet install. It is my opinion that you don't "just drive" a car like that and I have been unable to find the cure. It's not like I'm overdriving the entry and blowing the line, it happens on "line". If I give the car too much steering input it goes over. I dunno, it doesn't seem logical to me that if I'm on the proper line and the car flips over, would be considered overdriving. If it is overdriving and not a setup problem I can't figure out, then maybe I'm in the wrong hobby because that makes zero sense to me.


----------



## barney24

Mike Peterson said:


> Well Thank you, I am in your deepest gratitude for this honor....
> 
> (this won't end well)


you're up to 3 Mike


----------



## Mike Peterson

sweet....


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> My car has been t-rolling in the infield ever since the new carpet install. It is my opinion that you don't "just drive" a car like that and I have been unable to find the cure. It's not like I'm overdriving the entry and blowing the line, it happens on "line". If I give the car too much steering input it goes over. I dunno, it doesn't seem logical to me that if I'm on the proper line and the car flips over, would be considered overdriving. If it is overdriving and not a setup problem I can't figure out, then maybe I'm in the wrong hobby because that makes zero sense to me.


The new carpet has way more traction then the old stuff. I traction rolled my 1/12 for the first 2 or 3 weeks on it till I changed set ups. Even the WGT took a different set up. 

As for TC's... I don't know  They have lots of moving parts and adjustments... lol...

Keep searching, the set up you need for your driving style just hasn't been found yet.


----------



## Mackin

It's really hard to learn anything on race days. I have learned much more on the practice days we've had. Run the car, make a change, run the car, make another change etc. Sometimes it's good to let someone else drive your car and get their input.


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> It's really hard to learn anything on race days. I have learned much more on the practice days we've had. Run the car, make a change, run the car, make another change etc. Sometimes it's good to let someone else drive your car and get their input.


I like running your car


----------



## ic-racer

In terms of the various similar classes, I think TC can be as slow as you want  Maybe if we get more first-time 17.5 TC racers there will be enough for a B-main for us backmarkers 

I actually just got touring cars for both my kids (8 & 11) but I anticipate having them run novice class this year.


----------



## sg1

ic-racer said:


> In terms of the various similar classes, I think TC can be as slow as you want  Maybe if we get more first-time 17.5 TC racers there will be enough for a B-main for us backmarkers
> 
> I actually just got touring cars for both my kids (8 & 11) but I anticipate having them run novice class this year.


It's tuff getting new people in the hobby let alone into TC classes... lol...
I've noticed most people are intimidated by the cars and lean more towards a 1/12 or BRP.

I try to break up the qualifying heats, but when we start to run past 10pm and people start leaving before the mains typically eveyone gets put into 1 heat instead of two 3 car heats.

I think by starting at 1pm we'll get done earlier and still be able to break the classes up to make things fun for everyone.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

The new start time will help - especially the out of towners like me and the others.

We have the novice class to start out in also and I think everyone and the track is willing to help the new people get rolling.

Heck you guys have helped me out more in the less than a year running at the track than most of the other years I ran.

I keep trying to recruit people to the track!

I am bringing up my BRP that I am selling to hopefully get some track time and help from others to make sure it is ready to roll once someone buys it.


----------



## CarbonJoe

*Novice: throttle limiting*

One thing I've seen several people do that helps novice racers tremendously, is to turn down the throttle EPA. If you start out with only 50% max throttle, you can learn how to handle the car without breaking as many parts.

Then, gradually bump up the throttle EPA as they can handle the speed. Katelyn has been using this method, and she's been getting the car around the track better each week. Her car isn't the fastest, but she has been getting the most laps.

Something to be learned there.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> One thing I've seen several people do that helps novice racers tremendously, is to turn down the throttle EPA. If you start out with only 50% max throttle, you can learn how to handle the car without breaking as many parts.
> 
> Then, gradually bump up the throttle EPA as they can handle the speed. Katelyn has been using this method, and she's been getting the car around the track better each week. Her car isn't the fastest, but she has been getting the most laps.
> 
> Something to be learned there.


I may try that....


----------



## Racer649

CarbonJoe said:


> One thing I've seen several people do that helps novice racers tremendously, is to turn down the throttle EPA. If you start out with only 50% max throttle, you can learn how to handle the car without breaking as many parts.
> 
> Then, gradually bump up the throttle EPA as they can handle the speed. Katelyn has been using this method, and she's been getting the car around the track better each week. Her car isn't the fastest, but she has been getting the most laps.
> 
> Something to be learned there.


That's what I have done with max.


----------



## Racer649

CarbonJoe said:


> One thing I've seen several people do that helps novice racers tremendously, is to turn down the throttle EPA. If you start out with only 50% max throttle, you can learn how to handle the car without breaking as many parts.
> 
> Then, gradually bump up the throttle EPA as they can handle the speed. Katelyn has been using this method, and she's been getting the car around the track better each week. Her car isn't the fastest, but she has been getting the most laps.
> 
> Something to be learned there.


N
That's what I have done with max.


----------



## Hangtime

Mackin said:


> It's really hard to learn anything on race days. I have learned much more on the practice days we've had. Run the car, make a change, run the car, make another change etc. Sometimes it's good to let someone else drive your car and get their input.


I was looking for a "like" button. lol!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Who's Max?


----------



## Lessen

Mike's boy.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> The new carpet has way more traction then the old stuff. I traction rolled my 1/12 for the first 2 or 3 weeks on it till I changed set ups. Even the WGT took a different set up.
> 
> As for TC's... I don't know  They have lots of moving parts and adjustments... lol...
> 
> Keep searching, the set up you need for your driving style just hasn't been found yet.


when I ran my USGT, Mike and I were talking about how I was suffering for grip, and this was while I was driving a qualifier at the Dash. My car looked like it was in a 4 wheel drift. I was power sliding it in the corners. These tires take a few runs to come in. I don't think they have a ton of grip, so the traction roll issues shouldn't be there in USGT, unless your car is generating that much mechanical grip, which, sometimes you don't want.

I don't know, it took me till Q3 to finally figure it out (no practice on the spec tires) that day. and to tell you the truth, I wasn't happy w/ the way my car handled in the main, so of course I came home and changed the car. I haven't run it since, but I am itching too. I know Wayne won't let me lap him ever again (EVER)...LOL... w/ his car OR someone elses....

Can't wait to make it down there again...just don't see it in the foreseeable future


----------



## Lessen

I wish touring cars acted like that. Sounds a ton more fun to drive.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I'll be there this sat....


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mike Peterson said:


> I'll be there this sat....


Signing autographs?


----------



## Mike Peterson

CarbonJoe said:


> Signing autographs?


jesus....for you Joe, anything.


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> jesus....for you Joe, anything.


"anything"??


----------



## Mackin

Don't forget. Doors open and 9, and the new start time at 1.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Don't forget. Doors open and 9, and the new start time at 1.


Mackin has spoken.....and so it is.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Chaz955i said:


> Mackin has spoken.....and so it is.


Chuck does not kill time, time kills itself for Chuck.....


----------



## Lessen

So what are the spec tires fir USGT?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lessen said:


> So what are the spec tires fir USGT?


Hit up Von Perry, or Biggs... they would know.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> So what are the spec tires fir USGT?


http://www.teamgravityrc.com/store1/#!/~/category/id=6824082&offset=0&sort=normal

I have 8 sets that were just shipped


----------



## Bigz84

Mike Peterson said:


> Hit up Von Perry, or Biggs... they would know.


Jesus Wise, it's w/ a z, not 2 g's

man.... 

still love ya bro


----------



## Mackin

Chaz955i said:


> Mackin has spoken.....and so it is.



Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Hope you're feeling better.


Thanks Chuck, feeling great and just waiting to get the OK to go full weight bearing on my leg. Should be soon. Have a bunch of new RC stuff to play with and itching to get to the track and see you all.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks Chuck, feeling great and just waiting to get the OK to go full weight bearing on my leg. Should be soon. Have a bunch of new RC stuff to play with and itching to get to the track and see you all.


Jumping jacks in 10.... 9....


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks Chuck, feeling great and just waiting to get the OK to go full weight bearing on my leg. Should be soon. Have a bunch of new RC stuff to play with and itching to get to the track and see you all.


Looking forward to seeing you back at the track.


----------



## Adam B

*Just an idea....*

Been doing some thinking about this. What would the 17.5 touring car racers think about a gentlemen's agreement for tires? Here is my reasoning. We all run what the grand slam series runs (jaco/Solaris/sweep). But here is the problem, you can't get jaco tires ever. You can't find decent pricing on sweep tires, and if you do, you don't know what you are going to get. This past weekend at regionals, 2 sets of sweeps with the same part number were totally different. With sweep there seems to be a lot of inconsistency. So that leaves solaris. Mr. Franchise can get solaris tires. Let's say he can find it in his heart to sell them for $28 and no shipping costs, no pressure Mike  but that's what they go for online. 

Just an idea I am throwing out there.


----------



## CarbonJoe

I never liked Solaris. I'm still running the first of two sets of Sweeps I bought at the Champs, so I still have one new set with the newer stiffer rims, plus I think I have a new set of the older rim tires as well.

Not sure why the big races can get Jacos, as well as their sponsored drivers, but us privateers can never seem to find them.


----------



## camino86

Bobby are you selling your xray tc chassis? If so pm me on info


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> Been doing some thinking about this. What would the 17.5 touring car racers think about a gentlemen's agreement for tires? Here is my reasoning. We all run what the grand slam series runs (jaco/Solaris/sweep). But here is the problem, you can't get jaco tires ever. You can't find decent pricing on sweep tires, and if you do, you don't know what you are going to get. This past weekend at regionals, 2 sets of sweeps with the same part number were totally different. With sweep there seems to be a lot of inconsistency. So that leaves solaris. Mr. Franchise can get solaris tires. Let's say he can find it in his heart to sell them for $28 and no shipping costs, no pressure Mike  but that's what they go for online.
> 
> Just an idea I am throwing out there.


Unless the suggestion is that one brand is significantly better than the rest how does it benefit anyone other than Solaris and those selling them? If Jaco is tough to find by default they aren't even a factor which leaves the pricing which is an individual choice, much like buying a $700+ touring chassis. I'd personally rather have the choice. I think sticking with the approved list of Jaco, Sweep and Solaris works as is. JMO


----------



## Lessen

I agree with Chuck. 

Hey Joe, what is it that you don't like about Solaris tires? Back when I first started in touring I found Sweeps easier to drive (at the time, with the Losi car). But I havn't tried them in quite some time now.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I agree with Chuck.
> 
> Hey Joe, what is it that you don't like about Solaris tires? Back when I first started in touring I found Sweeps easier to drive (at the time, with the Losi car). But I havn't tried them in quite some time now.


Basically that. Although, the last time I ran Solaris was up at MSI, which is no more. Who knows if their compound / construction is the same as it was a few years ago? I know Sweep has changed in that time (stiffer wheel, for example), and maybe the Jaco rubber compound is slightly different from a few years ago.

For now, I'll just run what I already have. The Sweeps seem to work just fine at the Gate. I still have 1 set of brand new Jacos, too.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Been doing some thinking about this. What would the 17.5 touring car racers think about a gentlemen's agreement for tires? Here is my reasoning. We all run what the grand slam series runs (jaco/Solaris/sweep). But here is the problem, you can't get jaco tires ever. You can't find decent pricing on sweep tires, and if you do, you don't know what you are going to get. This past weekend at regionals, 2 sets of sweeps with the same part number were totally different. With sweep there seems to be a lot of inconsistency. So that leaves solaris. Mr. Franchise can get solaris tires. Let's say he can find it in his heart to sell them for $28 and no shipping costs, no pressure Mike  but that's what they go for online.
> 
> Just an idea I am throwing out there.


Sweep USA shows them in stock. I thought that all they make now is the tires that we ran at the Champs.

http://www.sweepracingusa.com/110-QTS32-Real-Blue-pre-glued-4pc-tire-set_p_37.html


----------



## Bigz84

Food for thought, Solaris has come out w/ a different formula on the 32s, which make them very close to the Sweeps. I think Mike was trying to get them, but he was sent the wrong tires (hard inserts I think it was??)

my 2 cents, keep the Slam tires for choices. i'll even look the other way when people are running Sorexs on Jaco rims (at club races)....just sayin. lol


----------



## Lessen

Think I'm gonna come out myself for the open practice time. See ya'll in the a.m.


----------



## Adam B

It was just an idea. Technically there is no TC tire rule for club racing, so race what you want right?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> It was just an idea. Technically there is no TC tire rule for club racing, so race what you want right?


Race what you can get.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> It was just an idea. Technically there is no TC tire rule for club racing, so race what you want right?


Albeit true, I always just assumed the gentlemans agreement was any of the big 3. I'd like to try some Sweeps again sometime.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

What's the roads and weather like by the track?


----------



## CarbonJoe

clarkwhoracing said:


> What's the roads and weather like by the track?


We got maybe 1 inch of snow. It is windy, so some areas have had the snow blown off of them. Overall, not bad except for the wind.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Well I am out.
Got up early to care for my dogs, snowblow my drive, pack up early and hit the road!
Started to snow heavier once I left but I was on the road so what the heck.
Roads have drifts across them and was bad (counties by me are not proactive they wait till the shit hits the fan then address things) then I get pulled over by sheriff asking what I was doing on the road since it went to a level 3 snow road warning of which only police and a select few are allowed on the road. Was 2 when I left the house.
He told me to turn around and go home and if I was back out they would ticket me.
Gotta love Ohio weather!


----------



## JimmyMack12

I was going to try and come up this morning to pick some stuff up, but the roads were pretty bad down this way (Canton/Akron).

Will anybody be at the track next Friday evening (January 31)? I'm leaving for vacation on Saturday morning (Feb 1).


----------



## Bigz84

clarkwhoracing said:


> Well I am out.
> Got up early to care for my dogs, snowblow my drive, pack up early and hit the road!
> Started to snow heavier once I left but I was on the road so what the heck.
> Roads have drifts across them and was bad (counties by me are not proactive they wait till the shit hits the fan then address things) then I get pulled over by sheriff asking what I was doing on the road since it went to a level 3 snow road warning of which only police and a select few are allowed on the road. Was 2 when I left the house.
> He told me to turn around and go home and if I was back out they would ticket me.
> Gotta love Ohio weather!


wow, never heard of not being able to drive. when i came down to the Dash, i was doing 60 on the pike, that wasn't even touched yet (snow clearing), and I blew by a cop doing probably doing 40. i slowed down for a minute, then thought, i'm not doing anything wrong, and punched it back to 60.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Bigz84 said:


> wow, never heard of not being able to drive. when i came down to the Dash, i was doing 60 on the pike, that wasn't even touched yet (snow clearing), and I blew by a cop doing probably doing 40. i slowed down for a minute, then thought, i'm not doing anything wrong, and punched it back to 60.


Well the sheriffs are pricks around here and the roads I take are back roads so I was not going to ditch my car or get a damn ticket trying to get to the track.

It got worse after about an hour after I posted my original posting.

There will be more races.


----------



## chicky03

Lessen said:


> My car has been t-rolling in the infield ever since the new carpet install. It is my opinion that you don't "just drive" a car like that and I have been unable to find the cure. It's not like I'm overdriving the entry and blowing the line, it happens on "line". If I give the car too much steering input it goes over. I dunno, it doesn't seem logical to me that if I'm on the proper line and the car flips over, would be considered overdriving. If it is overdriving and not a setup problem I can't figure out, then maybe I'm in the wrong hobby because that makes zero sense to me.


For the most part its the setup. Anyone could drive any good car like a jackass and make it flip over but that's not your problem. You need a better setup.:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Chicky helped my car quite a bit. Sometimes it could be just another set of eyes seeing something your missing


----------



## Lessen

chicky03 said:


> For the most part its the setup. Anyone could drive any good car like a jackass and make it flip over but that's not your problem. You need a better setup.:thumbsup:


I think I made a little ground yesterday, but I really didn't have enough time to reaffirm my findings. We'll see next time. Thanks.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Just Saying...*



Bigz84 said:


> wow, never heard of not being able to drive. when i came down to the Dash, i was doing 60 on the pike, that wasn't even touched yet (snow clearing), and I blew by a cop doing probably doing 40. i slowed down for a minute, then thought, i'm not doing anything wrong, and punched it back to 60.


Me either, I guess it is because we are from MI. I have actually seen folks here in OH put on their hazard lights(four-way flashers), and park on the shoulder of the highway, in *DROVES*, because... it... was... raining...


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigz84 said:


> wow, never heard of not being able to drive. when i came down to the Dash, i was doing 60 on the pike, that wasn't even touched yet (snow clearing), and I blew by a cop doing probably doing 40. i slowed down for a minute, then thought, i'm not doing anything wrong, and punched it back to 60.


Most licensed drivers around here suck. That, plus minimal maintenance on their vehicles, crappy tires, lack of common sense, and slow snow plow response on secondary roads, makes for too many "rescue" calls for local law enforcement. So, they just close the roads so they don't have to deal with it.

Which ticks off those of us who can handle it. There's a reason they make dedicated winter tires and AWD vehicles.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Most licensed drivers around here suck. That, plus minimal maintenance on their vehicles, crappy tires, lack of common sense, and slow snow plow response on secondary roads, makes for too many "rescue" calls for local law enforcement. So, they just close the roads so they don't have to deal with it.
> 
> Which ticks off those of us who can handle it. There's a reason they make dedicated winter tires and AWD vehicles.


Exactly. My civic with winter tires drives better in the snow than our AWD CR-V. People are just too naive and/or cheap to invest in a set of snow tires. One of the best $600 one can spend in NE Ohio.


----------



## old_dude

The set with wheels for my Venza were $1800 but I still consider it worth it.
800 for rims - no steel available and 20"
200 for TPM sensors
800 for the tires them self


----------



## Lessen

Wow! That's a ton for a winter set. Could you not get 19's with a higher sidewall tire? That's what was recommended to me for my Civic, but maybe because the stock tire is only a 35 series..


----------



## CarbonJoe

I went with 17" rims/tires for the STI. The stock setup was 18", but the 17s fit, have a higher sidewall (good for potholes), and were substantially cheaper. I punted on the TPM sensors, since I check my pressures regularly, and I would have to go to the dealer to get the car re-programmed each time I switched the tires over. That made the decision to get cheap rims a no-brainer. Plus, no mounting/balancing each season.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Will anyone be at the track Friday night? I need to pick up a couple of things.


----------



## CarbonJoe

JimmyMack12 said:


> Will anyone be at the track Friday night? I need to pick up a couple of things.


Doubtful. We're open on Saturday for a Club race.


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Wow! That's a ton for a winter set. Could you not get 19's with a higher sidewall tire? That's what was recommended to me for my Civic, but maybe because the stock tire is only a 35 series..


I had a long discussion with my tire guys at Bridgestone Americas. They felt because of the soft/squirmy tread and the weight of the AWD Venza that I should stick with the 20's. Those types of tires have heavier sidewalls to help the squirm but it is still noticeable. Since I am a old big car racer I have a very good gyro that senses those things. Tire Rack offered all the way down to a 17" package but it only saved a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> I went with 17" rims/tires for the STI. The stock setup was 18", but the 17s fit, have a higher sidewall (good for potholes), and were substantially cheaper. I punted on the TPM sensors, since I check my pressures regularly, and I would have to go to the dealer to get the car re-programmed each time I switched the tires over. That made the decision to get cheap rims a no-brainer. Plus, no mounting/balancing each season.


Joe:
How did you get by without TPM sensors. Tire dealers (including Tire rack) aren't allowed to install/sell tire and wheels for a TPMS car without them anymore.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> Joe:
> How did you get by without TPM sensors. Tire dealers (including Tire rack) aren't allowed to install/sell tire and wheels for a TPMS car without them anymore.


off topic: Is that a gov. mandate or industry standard? I HATE being told I have to buy something.. Tire Pressure Monitoring.. Really? What a crock.


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> Joe:
> How did you get by without TPM sensors. Tire dealers (including Tire rack) aren't allowed to install/sell tire and wheels for a TPMS car without them anymore.


I got the winter package from Tire Rack in 2008. I wasn't about to spend close to $200 for the TPMS sensors, and then pay the dealer twice a year to re-program the computer to recognize the sensors.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*C'mon guys, We do it almost every Saturday*

http://www.standardbrand.com/TPMS-Standard Cloning Process/Content.aspx


http://www.standardbrand.com/TPMS-Standard Cloneable Advantage/Content.aspx

These are the "MRTs" of TPMS


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> off topic: Is that a gov. mandate or industry standard? I HATE being told I have to buy something.. Tire Pressure Monitoring.. Really? What a crock.


It was stated as law. We can thank Ford for it. I had access to data on the Explorer tire failure issues and most of the blame goes on them. BFS was put in a tough spot. They wanted their tires on the vehicle but didn't want the factory spec air pressure as low as Ford wanted it. The people that bought the base models didn't read the payload tag on the door to find out that they could only carry 600# in some models. Couple overloading with not checking your tire pressures and it can cause a bad situation. Main tell tale statistic, 53% of the blowouts were the left rear tire, the right rear about 30%. The fronts were close to equal. A sure sign of vehicle overloading.
And now everyone will pay for it.


----------



## old_dude

I just read what seems to be the latest NHTSA doc on the sensors. What it says is that any type of dealer may not make a TPM system inoperable. That is defined as installing rims without sensors or disabling the cars system. Places like Tire Rack can sell a package without them since they don't install them on the car but if you have them put on by any type of dealer he would be violating the law. You can put them on yourself but when you replace the tires the tire dealer must put sensors in the rim. That was a Jan. 2012 document from the NHTSA. In my case all the rims for a Venza require stem sensors.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

CarbonJoe said:


> Most licensed drivers around here suck. That, plus minimal maintenance on their vehicles, crappy tires, lack of common sense, and slow snow plow response on secondary roads, makes for too many "rescue" calls for local law enforcement. So, they just close the roads so they don't have to deal with it.
> 
> Which ticks off those of us who can handle it. There's a reason they make dedicated winter tires and AWD vehicles.


Well I am one of those that can drive in the snow and have a well maintained vehicle and its awd. When law enforcement tells you to turn around and go back you tend to do that.

Fact is that not all of us have the cash to throw around like some. I had a focus svt and put blizzaks on them and could go throw most anything but when your on a very tight budget its very difficult to get things like that.

Sorry some of us have common sense and when I live an hour+ away and have 2 dogs depending on me and a sick father with bladder cancer I cannot get stuck or be so far away if something happens.


----------



## Lessen

Whoa now. I don't think Joe was trying to call you out. Just pointing out that those who are capable and responsible always have to pay for those who aren't.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Lessen said:


> Whoa now. I don't think Joe was trying to call you out. Just pointing out that those who are capable and responsible always have to pay for those who aren't.


I know he wasn't. And I wasn't getting on him just stating some facts - frustrated I could not get up there 2 weeks in a row. Cabin fever!!!!

No bad intentions or heat at you Joe - sorry.

Trust me it kills me to get behind someone going 35 out in a 55 when its not that bad. This past saturday was just way to bad and as Joe said they call the level 3 just not to deal with stuff.

Hell most of the schools around here are closed today....... Not that way when I was a kid.

All is good - weather just sucks right now around here.

Back to racing talk.....


----------



## Mackin

Anybody going to Cincy for the next Grand Slam?


----------



## old_dude

I don't plan on it. We have the TOUR race next month.


----------



## old_dude

I may have the AWD and the Blizzaks but I can't go any faster than those that don't. And worse those that can't handle the snow. I consider the AWD and tires a added safety measure. When you actually examine the overall cost of the tires they only cost a little more/mile than conventional all season. They last about 35k miles and conventionals safely do 50k. The ones I use on my wifes Vue were bought in 05 and she has 75k on the vehicle.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Mackin said:


> Anybody going to Cincy for the next Grand Slam?


yep.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Mike Peterson said:


> yep.:thumbsup:



Me too!


----------



## Bigz84

Hey Chuck, Wayne, etc...

I know you guys are racing at 1pm now, but how late are you guys staying open. I am thinking about heading down there, and walking in the door around 4pm...ish. if you stay open till around 9 in think i'll head down and practice between racing rounds and after racing ends. and if things are behind, i'll even throw my car in for a qualifier and main???? who knows...


----------



## camino86

If u go to a rim shop or used tire place they will put regular stems in without a problem that's what I did


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> Hey Chuck, Wayne, etc...
> 
> I know you guys are racing at 1pm now, but how late are you guys staying open. I am thinking about heading down there, and walking in the door around 4pm...ish. if you stay open till around 9 in think i'll head down and practice between racing rounds and after racing ends. and if things are behind, i'll even throw my car in for a qualifier and main???? who knows...


There was a light turnout last week and we finished around 7:30.
I'd guess with a few more people/heats the program would end around 8:30-9:00.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> There was a light turnout last week and we finished around 7:30.
> I'd guess with a few more people/heats the program would end around 8:30-9:00.


OK, sounds as if I could squeeze in 2 Q and the main, w/ some practice between rounds... maybe.... decisions....decisions


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> OK, sounds as if I could squeeze in 2 Q and the main, w/ some practice between rounds... maybe.... decisions....decisions


Do it!

And bring that USGT and WGT


----------



## Adam B

Anybody have a picture of the current layout?


----------



## Racer649

Adam B said:


> Anybody have a picture of the current layout?


Here it is


----------



## Adam B

Holy crap, trying to wear out my servo? Wayne, did Travis draw this up?


----------



## Lessen

It flows really well, which is good if one prefers "flowing" tracks.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yea, If you dig 7 180's....Military racing.....

""Right, left, right, left, right, left, right"

:wave:


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> Yea, If you dig 7 180's....Military racing.....
> 
> ""Right, left, right, left, right, left, right"
> 
> :wave:


Maybe we'll set up a tri-oval next time


----------



## Mike Peterson

sg1 said:


> Maybe we'll set up a tri-oval next time


HA!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

The less turns there are the better his odds of beating Chicky.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lessen said:


> The less turns there are the better his odds of beating Chicky.


right, we need about 3 less turns to close that gap a little closer.


----------



## old_dude

That might not even help.


----------



## camino86

I think this weekend u need to run all classes in reverse like vta main last weekend


----------



## Mike Peterson

old_dude said:


> That might not even help.


ouch......


----------



## Lessen

Ugh... USGT sounding better already.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> That might not even help.


Mike Peterson's winning starts the moment he wakes up and doesn't stop until he falls back asleep. For the twenty minutes he is asleep at night the rest of us pick up the scraps. He doesn't need the help. 

No offense Mike. You may need less than 20 minutes of sleep a night. I can only extrapolate off of other high achieving guys like Chuck Norris, Albert Einstein, Patton, Steven Seagal and even they are not quite in your league.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Chaz955i said:


> I can only extrapolate off of other high achieving guys like Chuck Norris, Albert Einstein, Patton, Steven Seagal and even they are not quite in your league.


Those names mean nothing to him.

His true heroes are Burt Reynolds, Patrick Swayze, James Herrmann, and the Hoff.


----------



## ~McSmooth~




----------



## Mackin

After seeing this I think we should put out a Men of The Gate calender. Just think you could hang one in your shop at home. It would almost like being there.


----------



## MPSpeed

Mackin said:


> After seeing this I think we should put out a Men of The Gate calender. Just think you could hang one in your shop at home. It would almost like being there.


 New York really changed u Chuck...


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> Do it!
> 
> And bring that USGT and WGT


ha. want that rematch eh? lol

just got the wgt dialed back in for old carpet, I guess I could bring it and try to dial it in on new carpet. I actually enjoyed racing the wgt in Toledo as it didn't spin out or traction roll...go figure eh. if I do head down I have to swap setups on Friday night to test your theories, which I need to do anyway.

USGT, well I just might make you wait on that one. I might bring it, just to make sure the 1 change I made corrected my concern w/ the car. no racing it. maybe 

If I get my parts in time and if I get time to build it, I would like to rebuild the F1 and put that back down on the track and run a few practice laps.

my main focus in my 17.5 TC as I am trying to figure out this new chassis.


----------



## Mike Peterson

4 sweet dudes in that pic....


----------



## Lessen

Burt Reynolds is too cool for that grouping.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Im pretty sure that was the cast for "Roadhouse 2"


----------



## Adam B

Mike Peterson said:


> Im pretty sure that *WAS* the cast for "Roadhouse 2"


It probably was, but Burt couldn't find enough fake black hair for a wig, hoff loved drinking and cheeseburgers, Patrick lost to the casino, and then the last guy is like the cockroach of the bunch, he just keeps going but with no real purpose. Oh, in roadhouse 1 that role was played by Sam Elliot, that turned out well.


----------



## sg1

Hey Boys and Girls,

It looks like the 1/12 spec 21.5 stuff will all be here for this weekend!
We'll have spec tires, motor, battery, and gear.
We'll try it out and see how it goes, we can alter things as the class grows if needed.

ESC's... 5 justocks are in

Lots of CRC stuff arrived, come get some!


----------



## Bigz84

Weather permitting, I should be trucking down there on Saturday. what to bring...hmmm?


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Anyone have a 25.5 motor and speedo to sell at a good price or trade for? Just something to start with. Gotta a tekin rs Pro out of my 1/12 scale but not sure if it will run 2 cell lips - not familiar with it - maybe it will if so I just need a motor.
Gonna try vta for a change - might be selling of wgt.
Going old school with a tc3 off rick. It's a start.


----------



## DougK

Wayne, what is the price one the spec stuff?

Doug K.


----------



## CarbonJoe

clarkwhoracing said:


> Anyone have a 25.5 motor and speedo to sell at a good price or trade for? Just something to start with. Gotta a tekin rs Pro out of my 1/12 scale but not sure if it will run 2 cell lips - not familiar with it - maybe it will if so I just need a motor.
> Gonna try vta for a change - might be selling of wgt.
> Going old school with a tc3 off rick. It's a start.


The Tekin RS Pro will work with a 2s just fine. For 1s, it won't work unless you use a Rx pack or voltage booster. So all you need is a motor.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Thanks for info joe.
Saves me some $$.
Have not run a TC since old gate but think it will be like riding a bike. I hope...


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Hey Boys and Girls,
> 
> It looks like the 1/12 spec 21.5 stuff will all be here for this weekend!
> We'll have spec tires, motor, battery, and gear.
> We'll try it out and see how it goes, we can alter things as the class grows if needed.
> 
> ESC's... 5 justocks are in
> 
> Lots of CRC stuff arrived, come get some!


Is there a new 1/12th scale class? Anyone running 17.5?


----------



## Lessen

Just out of curiosity, what is the goal of this "spec" 1:12 class?

Less cost?
Less complexity?
more focus on driving, less on equip?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the goal of this "spec" 1:12 class?
> 
> Less cost?
> Less complexity?
> more focus on driving, less on equip?


Yes. Think of it as a beginner pan car class, especially for those who might not be ready for the speed of "stock".


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Is there a new 1/12th scale class? Anyone running 17.5?


We still run 17.5 

We put together a "spec" class for folks who want to run 1/12, but feel they aren't ready for the jump into 17.5. There's a few people in Novice who want to jump up and a few newer people who saw the 17.5 1/12's, but were intimidated by the speeds. So, a 21.5 spec class was made up


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes. Think of it as a beginner pan car class, especially for those who might not be ready for the speed of "stock".





sg1 said:


> We put together a "spec" class for folks who want to run 1/12, but feel they aren't ready for the jump into 17.5. There's a few people in Novice who want to jump up and a few newer people who saw the 17.5 1/12's, but were intimidated by the speeds. So, a 21.5 spec class was made up


Oh. Darn.

I was kinda hoping ya'll were reaching for a "pure" spec class (spec everything... Tires, motor, gearing, chassis, setup... all driver). I always thought that would be pretty interesting if the right formula could be found that worked well enough all the time.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Oh. Darn.
> 
> I was kinda hoping ya'll were reaching for a "pure" spec class (spec everything... Tires, motor, gearing, chassis, setup... all driver). I always thought that would be pretty interesting if the right formula could be found that worked well enough all the time.


We already run something like that. BRP. But, unless everything is handout (and the chassis built by the same person), no class will ever be all driver. Once everything is "spec", production tolerances start to come into play. And then the whining begins.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> Wayne, what is the price one the spec stuff?
> 
> Doug K.


We're selling the stuff to cover our costs and keep the price down.

The motor is $35.00 and batteries I believe are $30.00 (they are at the trackin the case)
Tires are same as the other 1/12 tires, 10.00 per pair
We're going to start with 45-80 gearing and adjust from there if needed.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> We still run 17.5
> 
> We put together a "spec" class for folks who want to run 1/12, but feel they aren't ready for the jump into 17.5. There's a few people in Novice who want to jump up and a few newer people who saw the 17.5 1/12's, but were intimidated by the speeds. So, a 21.5 spec class was made up


Thanks for the explanation. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't getting ready to dump money into motors and tires for a non-existant class. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> We already run something like that. BRP. But, unless everything is handout (and the chassis built by the same person), no class will ever be all driver. Once everything is "spec", production tolerances start to come into play. And then the whining begins.


Right, but those cars suck and the class isn't managed to be a successful pure spec class. . I think a mass produced chassis would be sufficient. I do agree that they would need to be setup by one person. That's not impossible, just need that guy willing to do it. I would do that if I were more regular. Just gotta think outside the box.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't getting ready to dump money into motors and tires for a non-existant class. :thumbsup:


I agree with you.

Even though the motor is about a 1/3 of the D3 I got for my 1/12 scale....


----------



## Chaz955i

clarkwhoracing said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Even though the motor is about a 1/3 of the D3 I got for my 1/12 scale....


Good point but not too worried about the price as long as there is still a 17.5 class to race in.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Right, but those cars suck


Took liberties with your statement and then quoted it for eternity.


----------



## old_dude

I don't think the BRP cars suck. Pat and I were doing mid 10's last weekend. And the cars were very smooth. Most people that try racing them just don't give them a chance. I have taken other racers BRP cars that were all over the place, worked on them for about 15 min. and make them run as well as mine. Just takes a little TLC and a understanding of the basics. They actually are fun to drive if they are right.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I would do that if I were more regular.


Try a high fiber diet. That should do the trick.


----------



## ic-racer

I would like to try the 1/12 spec class at some time. Currently working on second cars for each kid, so that brings me up to 7 cars to prepare for race day (including daddy's). So not practical this weekend.

However, if I were running the class as a first-time 1/12 racer I think the major impediments to success would related to tire strategy. For example are they foam? Are they pre-trued to size? How much traction compound to use? What type? When to apply it? How much to apply? Clean tires between heats? Will the tires just get worse-and-worse each lap for a beginner (kid) that drives around slowly; off-line most of the time?

I won't comment on the BPR, but my one son (Fillipe Massa Jr.  ) smashed up the BRP pretty good. Even though it is a simple design, I found it more difficult to repair than the typical RC racer which just requires one to order some new parts and screw them together.


----------



## old_dude

Most people that just start out really need to ask for help from some of our regulars. If your son tore up a BRP, the radio was set up way to aggressively (throttle and steering)for a beginner. That is the source of most problems in all forms of R/C. Everyone wants to be fast when they hit the track but very, very few have developed the motor skills to handle the power and steering rate at full tilt. Even with a BRP car. I would always suggest starting on the oval and work on consistency. Then move to a slower simpler road course class and this new 21.5 1/12 scale is perfect. I actually think they will be similar in lap time to a BRP but easier to drive. The setup is easier than a T/C but there is still several adjustments to work with. The MAIN thing is to learn how to drive consistently.


----------



## Bigz84

Wayne,
so if I make the trip down there, not looking good right now as it looks like we are predicting 4 plus inches of snow, how late do plan on staying open, after racing, or no? roughly....


----------



## CarbonJoe

High of 42 here on Saturday


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> Wayne,
> so if I make the trip down there, not looking good right now as it looks like we are predicting 4 plus inches of snow, how late do plan on staying open, after racing, or no? roughly....


It would all depend on when it ends 

If it ends around 9... I plan on going home and going to sleep and dream about Adam.

If we get done earlier and you want to run a few times I'll stick around


----------



## sg1

ic-racer said:


> I would like to try the 1/12 spec class at some time. Currently working on second cars for each kid, so that brings me up to 7 cars to prepare for race day (including daddy's). So not practical this weekend.
> 
> However, if I were running the class as a first-time 1/12 racer I think the major impediments to success would related to tire strategy. For example are they foam? Are they pre-trued to size? How much traction compound to use? What type? When to apply it? How much to apply? Clean tires between heats? Will the tires just get worse-and-worse each lap for a beginner (kid) that drives around slowly; off-line most of the time?
> 
> I won't comment on the BPR, but my one son (Fillipe Massa Jr.  ) smashed up the BRP pretty good. Even though it is a simple design, I found it more difficult to repair than the typical RC racer which just requires one to order some new parts and screw them together.


Hey Dale,

The spec tires we will be using are foam tires with a purple ring in them for easy I.D.
They are pretrued to size (1.69" rear and 1.63" fronts). We gave them a pretty good testing with a 21.5 motor and geared with a 45 pinion. After 4 runs of 8 minutes there was a total of .008" wear. That was applying SXT traction full rears and 1/3 of the inside fronts and let sit on the tires for 8 minutes prior to running. There was no cleaning of the tires between runs. They did have some fuzz on them from driving off line, but for the most part all tires will do that.

With any spec tire there is a learning curve to find a good chassis set up that works with your driving style. These tires seemed to like a chassis with a stiffer/more dampened rear pod. The steering was more consistant though out the run. 

-Wayne


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> I would always suggest starting on the oval and work on consistency. Then move to a slower simpler road course class and this new 21.5 1/12 scale is perfect.


Although I understand the logic, I can't see a majority of rookies interested in road racing thinking "Ok, I'll run oval for a year just to get used to it." That's just not a realistic expectation. 

So when are we putting LM bodies on WGT cars with 17.5 motors?


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> Although I understand the logic, I can't see a majority of rookies interested in road racing thinking "Ok, I'll run oval for a year just to get used to it." That's just not a realistic expectation.
> 
> So when are we putting LM bodies on WGT cars with 17.5 motors?


Josh, Max and I did just that, we ran BRP oval for a year before we tried road racing. Then we ran just VTA and some BRP road up until this fall when Max tried 1/12 and liked it. I just tried WGT two weeks ago and am going to give it a try. I feel by taking our time we have made better progress without getting discouraged


----------



## Racer649

ic-racer said:


> I would like to try the 1/12 spec class at some time. Currently working on second cars for each kid, so that brings me up to 7 cars to prepare for race day (including daddy's). So not practical this weekend.
> 
> However, if I were running the class as a first-time 1/12 racer I think the major impediments to success would related to tire strategy. For example are they foam? Are they pre-trued to size? How much traction compound to use? What type? When to apply it? How much to apply? Clean tires between heats? Will the tires just get worse-and-worse each lap for a beginner (kid) that drives around slowly; off-line most of the time?
> 
> I won't comment on the BPR, but my one son (Fillipe Massa Jr.  ) smashed up the BRP pretty good. Even though it is a simple design, I found it more difficult to repair than the typical RC racer which just requires one to order some new parts and screw them together.


I think the BRP are great cars to start with. I don't think anyone can be as hard on one as my son was when he started out. In fact he is still driving the first BRP car he had on the ovals. I have never had to replace any chassis parts on his car due to breakage. He has gone through a number of motors due to crashes and a lot of bodies, a few servos but that's it. A built proof car


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Well I hope the regular 1/12 scale 17.5 are sticking with the class.
I hope the intentions on the spec class is for newcomers or people wanting to give 1/12 scale a try and not for everyone to jump over to the class.
I think it's a good thing.
I just don't want to reinvest more into my 1/12 scale to run it.


----------



## Racer649

clarkwhoracing said:


> Well I hope the regular 1/12 scale 17.5 are sticking with the class.
> I hope the intentions on the spec class is for newcomers or people wanting to give 1/12 scale a try and not for everyone to jump over to the class.
> I think it's a good thing.
> I just don't want to reinvest more into my 1/12 scale to run it.


I don't think you are going to see a drop in 17.5. Remember that the spec class will have people moving up from novice and people new to 1/12 scale. I don't think the fast guys are going to want to drive with people that are learning and progressing in the sport


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Racer649 said:


> I don't think you are going to see a drop in 17.5. Remember that the spec class will have people moving up from novice and people new to 1/12 scale. I don't think the fast guys are going to want to drive with people that are learning and progressing in the sport


I agree but crazy things happen.....


----------



## Lessen

I'm not saying it may not be a good idea. I think you're the small minority. Also, it is impossible to unknow what you know. Due to your patience, you may have progressed the same had you not done any oval. No way of knowing. It's all in how one tackles it. I was trying to say that a persons interests are what they are. I'm not gonna run 1:12 just because it may help my touring program. I just have no interest to run that type of car as I'm sure many roadies have little interest in oval even if it could help there road program or visa versa (rookies and vets alike).


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> I'm not saying it may not be a good idea. I think you're the small minority. Also, it is impossible to unknow what you know. Due to your patience, you may have progressed the same had you not done any oval. No way of knowing. It's all in how one tackles it. I was trying to say that a persons interests are what they are. I'm not gonna run 1:12 just because it may help my touring program. I just have no interest to run that type of car as I'm sure many roadies have little interest in oval even if it could help there road program or visa versa (rookies and vets alike).


I get it. in looking back I am not so sure going from BRP to VTA was the best choice for Max or myself. I don't think it hurt but staying on foam tires may have been a better choice for us. Its just what you feel comfortable with


----------



## Lessen

Racer649 said:


> I don't think you are going to see a drop in 17.5. Remember that the spec class will have people moving up from novice and people new to 1/12 scale. I don't think the fast guys are going to want to drive with people that are learning and progressing in the sport


agreed. You may see additions from faster guys though. say somebody sees it as an opportunity to get more track time in a 1:12 car. Basically the same reason I've been looking at going back to the slower TC based classes. More track time with traffic.


----------



## Lessen

Racer649 said:


> Its just what you feel comfortable with


... and enjoy. I'm not sure how many people end up being great at something they don't like to do.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Think the key is that your coming to the track and participating no matter what you run to support the club.

That being said I gotta get my but there if the weather will corporate!


----------



## Lessen

I wouldn't worry about stock 1:12 headcounts. Although sometimes there are lulls, you can pretty much bank on 17.5 Twelfth and Touring to be the core classes.


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> ... and enjoy. I'm not sure how many people end up being great at something they don't like to do.


I have been racing in some form or another since I was 15. you get burned out at times but the competition is what I like. doesn't matter if its riding a 7 second drag bike or rc cars. racing for me is fun. I haven't pushed Max on it. he knows that if he does not want to race rc cars he doesn't have to just because I like it.


----------



## DougK

My son is going to run spec, and I will continue to run 17.5 but will run spec also for more track time and for the chance to run with my son. If fast guys want to run this class I see no problem as long as they understand that they will be working on passing skills, and not everyone is going to be as good as them. Back in the old days(LOL) there were only 2 classes in on road 1/12, and 1/10 so you always ran with racers of different speeds and just dealt with it. 


Wayne will the kids points be separate in the spec class? 

Ron did you get a 1/12 yet? 

Doug K.


----------



## DougK

Racer649 said:


> . I haven't pushed Max on it. he knows that if he does not want to race rc cars he doesn't have to just because I like it.


That cool Mike, I never in my wildest dreams thought it would be Jake that would bring me back into RC cars. I had an old oval car hanging in the garage and he bugged me for a year about that car, then I took him to the Gate...... Here we are a year later and 2 buds, 3 1/12s, VTA, and a WGT.. 

After 15 or so years I cant believe I am racing again.


----------



## Lessen

Racer649 said:


> I have been racing in some form or another since I was 15. you get burned out at times but the competition is what I like. doesn't matter if its riding a 7 second drag bike or rc cars. racing for me is fun. I haven't pushed Max on it. he knows that if he does not want to race rc cars he doesn't have to just because I like it.


Looking for the like button.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Although I understand the logic, I can't see a majority of rookies interested in road racing thinking "Ok, I'll run oval for a year just to get used to it." That's just not a realistic expectation.
> 
> So when are we putting LM bodies on WGT cars with 17.5 motors?


Believe it or not....

There are many clubs that run WGT with 17.5 motors.

When I asked why, answere was.. "They were too fast with 13.5"


----------



## Lessen

I'm not surprised. It seems many folks will sooner throw their hands up in the air and state "too fast" before trying to get used to it. When I first did the stock touring thing it was more power than I was comfortable with at the time, but I got used to it. 13.5 is still pretty fast indoors, but not "out of control" by any means. If it's not easy, it's not fun... seems to be a popular motto.


----------



## old_dude

Even I think it is to fast. When WGT started out at majors they raced it as 10.5 and 13.5. The advancements in motors, batteries and ESC's have made the 13.5 cars as fast as the old 10.5s. Maybe it is time to consider slowing them down, I know I would run it.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> I'm not surprised. It seems many folks will sooner throw their hands up in the air and state "too fast" before trying to get used to it. When I first did the stock touring thing it was more power than I was comfortable with at the time, but I got used to it. 13.5 is still pretty fast indoors, but not "out of control" by any means. If it's not easy, it's not fun... seems to be a popular motto.


I don't think 17.5 TC is really that "fast", it's just hard to get a grasp on set ups.
I would guess on average they are about .5 to .7 sec. slower on hot lap from 1/12 or WGT.


The whole "too fast" thing is true though. The cars now a days are way faster then what they used to be. For the average person jumping up a class or just getting into the hobby I believe 17.5 TC or 1/12 wouldn't be the ideal class. Thus USGT or a 21.5 1/12 class. 

Trying to learn a set up going as fast as we go now is too much. How many cars end up under a pit table from traction rolling in the sweeper? I've been there many a times with my F1 and still have days where I'm scratching my head trying to figure it out... Not much fun.

All in all... I think in order to keep the hobby growing and keep people in it and having fun some intermediate classes are needed.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Wayne - does the track carry 25.5 motors? That is what we are running in the VTA's correct?

I need to get one.

mc

Guess we are better drivers to handle 13.5's in a WGT.


----------



## ic-racer

sg1 said:


> These tires seemed to like a chassis with a stiffer/more dampened rear pod.
> -Wayne


What 1/12 chassis are people running?


----------



## Chaz955i

ic-racer said:


> What 1/12 chassis are people running?


Associated, On-Point, Serpent, SpeedMerchant, CRC seem to be popular with CRC having really good on-site support. Talk to Wayne if you decide to go CRC as they have two current 12th scales and one seems better suited to our conditions. 12th scale design seems more evolutionary than revolutionary so if you get a chassis that came out in the last 3 or so years you should have the basis for a decent car.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne - does the track carry 25.5 motors? That is what we are running in the VTA's correct?
> 
> I need to get one.
> 
> mc
> 
> Guess we are better drivers to handle 13.5's in a WGT.



I'm placing an order tonight for Novak stuff.
I'll add a 25.5 Boss motor in for you


----------



## sg1

ic-racer said:


> What 1/12 chassis are people running?


Like Chaz955i said 

CRC is what we have an account to get.
You can pick up a used kit (Xi or Xl) for fairly cheap.
If you choose to buy something new we can get it in for you.


----------



## ic-racer

The CRC would be nice for Daddy. For my 8-year old, I was looking at this. The included scale body is a plus. He only looked at the body and said 'get that one.' We could start out using that Kit brushed motor and stay in Novice class and see how he does.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

ic-racer said:


> The CRC would be nice for Daddy. For my 8-year old, I was looking at this. The included scale body is a plus. He only looked at the body and said 'get that one.'


Who manufactures that? How much?

They incorporated a good amount of what the 1/12 scales like we run have.

I would pick up a cheaper XI or XL or something similar like wayne & the others suggested. This looks plastic and once it hits a wall good I think you might be out on getting parts easily.

A few people might have a nice 1/12 scale for sale at the track.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> I'm placing an order tonight for Novak stuff.
> I'll add a 25.5 Boss motor in for you


Cool beans.

Any specific gearing we have to run along with batteries or is it open in VTA?

If anyone has a good starting point for a TC3 or TC4 in VTA pass along. I picked up a TC3 from Lohr and going to run it.


----------



## Racer649

clarkwhoracing said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> Any specific gearing we have to run along with batteries or is it open in VTA?
> 
> If anyone has a good starting point for a TC3 or TC4 in VTA pass along. I picked up a TC3 from Lohr and going to run it.


5000mah is max on the battery. Hobbywing just stock esc is approved


----------



## ic-racer

clarkwhoracing said:


> Who manufactures that? How much?


That is Tamiya's new 'entry-level' 1/12 offering. It is kind of a re-issue of 1980s body but the chassis is a new design that came out in 2012. RC Mart has them for $125 not including $$shiping$$. I know they are not very popular around here but TQ racing has all the spare parts for this thing currently in-stock. The other good thing for me is that the rear end shares parts with the Tamiya F1 cars (you guys have not given up on F1 have you? I'd like to race mine this weekend) :http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=3316

What I'm thinking is that this would replace his BRP and could later be upgraded to the '1/12-Spec' class. In fact I wanted to see what would happen if I took all his BPR electronics and put them on that car, servo, ESC, battery and the little BPR motor. The goal here is to safely circumnavigate the track for 5 minutes without a raceday-ending crash. "To finish first, first one must finish..." as they say.


----------



## Chaz955i

ic-racer said:


> The CRC would be nice for Daddy. For my 8-year old, I was looking at this. The included scale body is a plus. He only looked at the body and said 'get that one.' We could start out using that Kit brushed motor and stay in Novice class and see how he does.


Does that use a standard 12th scale wheel? Might want to make sure it uses a mounting system compatible with the more standardized wheels if you want to eventually run in the new 21.5 class. Another option is get the body and drop it on one of the more race quality 12th scales and have something that can be used in something other than novice class.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> Any specific gearing we have to run along with batteries or is it open in VTA?
> 
> If anyone has a good starting point for a TC3 or TC4 in VTA pass along. I picked up a TC3 from Lohr and going to run it.


VTA has a 5000mah battery limit with open gearing.


----------



## ic-racer

Chaz955i said:


> Does that use a standard 12th scale wheel? .


The optional front axles accept 1/8 x 5/16 bearings. Do you know if that is the size for the spec wheels?


----------



## sg1

ic-racer said:


> The optional front axles accept 1/8 x 5/16 bearings. Do you know if that is the size for the spec wheels?


Those would work for the front tires.
They have a 5/16" threw hole.
You're able to use 1/8" or 3/16" I.D. bearings.

What about the rears?


----------



## ic-racer

sg1 said:


> What about the rears?


From the Tamiya Forum:



> Tamiya did a pretty neat thing with the rear axle of the RM01. The stub axles on each side of the rear axle are held on with 3 screws, the circle of the three screws is exactly the same as industry standard 12th scale wheels. Simply remove the stub axle on each side and re-use the three screws to mount your standard wheels. The offset of Jaco wheels is perfect, CRC and BSR type wheels makes the rear wider.


----------



## sg1

ic-racer said:


> From the Tamiya Forum:


Very nice!!

That would work!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Good luck to Mike Wise tomorrow. Dig deep. Recall that sixth grade wrestling season ...


----------



## Lessen

wow...


----------



## Racer649

Chaz955i said:


> Does that use a standard 12th scale wheel? Might want to make sure it uses a mounting system compatible with the more standardized wheels if you want to eventually run in the new 21.5 class. Another option is get the body and drop it on one of the more race quality 12th scales and have something that can be used in something other than novice class.


What does it come with ? Body,wheels ?


----------



## old_dude

That price looks good initially but double up the spare part count for two different cars and maybe not so much. Find a used CRC for similar money for your son. You will be thankful you did.


----------



## Adam B

No need to troll porn after seeing that cleavage.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> That price looks good initially but double up the spare part count for two different cars and maybe not so much. Find a used CRC for similar money for your son. You will be thankful you did.


Totally agree and precisely why Chase will be driving a Serpent VTA. If he breaks anything I'll just bug Chicky for parts.


----------



## Bigz84

wow, 3 pages today to read.... 

I have played w/ oval at MSi and to tell you the truth, yes it helps a ton to learn a good line to run for that car class, but I don't think it will help w/ trigger/throttle control. When I ran oval it was lift into the corner, full throttle coming out. I don't think that can translate over to on road. for me, running a little bit of off road helped me learn throttle control. just my 2 cents.

nobody should just jump right into 17.5 tc, as it can get confusing as hell, as Wayne has mentioned. VTA is a great option to get into TC, as it is has a slower motor and also helps you learn to run the correct lines (to be fast), which will help you when you bump to 17.5 and higher.

might have to think about getting a 1/12th scale now, let my son try that. wink wink.

love the pic Chris, now I will dream about Wise and Adam (just like Wayne), maybe even together...lol:freak::wave:


----------



## Adam B

Heard Paul is flying in tomorrow to keep the streak alive.


----------



## CarbonJoe

That picture is fitting... losing to Chicky now, losing to a chick then.


----------



## Lessen

Dang, the burns just keep on a comin'!


----------



## TangTester

Fun day of racing except for one thing, and this might offend some but it starting to become a problem. Some of the kids are becoming a problem. It's no fun it the whole day I hear them screaming, yelling and running all around. I think it's great that the families are having fun together, and there are some kids are well behave. 

One suggestion : we make the back corner pit area for the parent and kids to pit in, plus move the tv and game back there too. This way everyone can keep an eye on each other.

Sorry to bring this up, but this could effect new racers in the future


----------



## Lessen

2cents:

Whomever is in charge at any given point IMO has the authority to address any behavioral problems that may arise. Whether that be with the parent or a child directly it doesn't matter to me. My kids should see there is somebody else at the helm aside from me when we're there. Apparently my girl ran across the front of the announcers booth during a heat yesterday?.. I only heard this from a fellow racer and never from Gate brass.

I think it's cool if there was a more defined area for the kids to hang out in. With the bigger races as exception, we almost never NEED all of the pit area we have. How about getting rid of the last four-table group at the back corner and open it up a bit? Maybe a soft area rug of some sort? However, I do not plan on pitting in a designated zone. I pit next to the guys I get help from.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Defined area would be a good idea and that they are told to be calm and quiet.
Racing is my get away and not really into hearing kids yelling and playing all day but understand if they have to come along.
Yesterday during the mains when they were by the slot car I was gonna give them a earful to be quiet and be respectful since it was play convention going on.


----------



## Adam B

Wow, about the kids. But what's the plan for the adults that act worse then them?


----------



## sg1

I think we are lucky Wise didn't bring his little guy, Paul.....


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Wow, about the kids. But what's the plan for the adults that act worse then them?


We let Dwight handle that kinda stuff


----------



## Adam B

Little more thought about the kid thing. First, we need to get kids in this hobby. So there has to be some give when it comes to children. Secondly it is the parents responsibility to keep the kids under control, not the job of the NORCAR staff. If I seen my son misbehaving I would correct him immediately. I heard Wayne correct him about running, which is fine. I don't think setting up a corner like a daycare center is the answer. I think the kids should be planted at a table near the parents. I think it's cool that the gate set up a Wii and slot car track for the kids also, but maybe limit to how many kids are at each one at a given time to 2. Josh, your kids were very well behaved. You gave me a great idea about bringing a portable DVD player. Yes I seen your daughter run across the sweeper side of the track, but only mentioned it as a safety issue for her. That time she came on the drivers stand was funny, but how often is she there? The little princess probably just didn't know better. Also, it was a club race people. It's a day just to get out for track time. If you are that serious that a kid is a distraction, you should have been in Florida this week. I know my son feeds off behavior of other kids. So if parents or grandparents as a whole did what they are expected to do, kids wouldn't be an issue. Just for the record, if one of my kids is a problem, I expect it to be brought to my attention. I also feel kids need to turn marshal. It is a way they learn the responsibilities of racing. I let my son marshal for the spec 12th scale class because there was only 3 cars. But I also feel he could marshal other races as well, but would put him in a safe spot where there is little action. If we want to vent about "problems", I have issue with people not announcing races, or not talking into the microphone. There also seemed to be a lot of kids there yesterday, more then I normally remember. It happens, oh well. I can assure you that in the future I will do my best to make sure my son is not a problem, but I can promise you that he will continue to race as long as he has a desire to try. 

Thanks again to the gate crew for a fun and frustrating race day. It stinks I always figure what needs done at the last minute. I hope to have a RCGT or USGT, whatever it's called, car going soon as well. I need to peel chuck.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Was it just me or did the new format not really get us out early?

I was tired toward the end of the racing and it felt like a long day.


----------



## Adam B

clarkwhoracing said:


> Was it just me or did the new format not really get us out early?
> 
> I was tired toward the end of the racing and it felt like a long day.


Imagine if it didn't start until 3? Ouch! With there being 10 heats it made for a longer day. The breaks between rounds were cool for doing some testing, but probably really not needed. That's something that people liked or hated. I personally didn't mind the ending time. Even us stopping for dinner got me home just after midnight just because MI roads were bad. I like the 1pm start now.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Was it just me or did the new format not really get us out early?
> 
> I was tired toward the end of the racing and it felt like a long day.


Every day at the track is a long day anymore..lol..

I woke up at 6:00am and got Travis up and ready so we could go to breakfast then be at the track by 9:00am to clean, then stay after the race is done to do inventory and clean again...

If we woulda started at 3:00, we woulda been done after 11:00.

It was actually a fairly smooth event. There were times were we were up to 5 minutes between runs because of waiting for drivers or marshals, but it wasn't as bad as usual.

The time between rounds could have been cut down from 10 to 5 or even no break, but people weren't ready to start the next round.

We also coulda stacked all the heats to save a few more minutes, but saving a few minutes doesn't always mean happy racers. 

I think all in all it was good. The issue of not having marshalls and waiting for drivers starts to add up and people start to get frustrated.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> Every day at the track is a long day anymore..lol..
> 
> I woke up at 6:00am and got Travis up and ready so we could go to breakfast then be at the track by 9:00am to clean, then stay after the race is done to do inventory and clean again...
> 
> If we woulda started at 3:00, we woulda been done after 11:00.
> 
> It was actually a fairly smooth event. There were times were we were up to 5 minutes between runs because of waiting for drivers or marshals, but it wasn't as bad as usual.
> 
> The time between rounds could have been cut down from 10 to 5 or even no break, but people weren't ready to start the next round.
> 
> We also coulda stacked all the heats to save a few more minutes, but saving a few minutes doesn't always mean happy racers.
> 
> I think all in all it was good. The issue of not having marshalls and waiting for drivers starts to add up and people start to get frustrated.


You do put the hours in Wayne and I think we all appreciate it. Maybe its because I only got 4 hours sleep the night before and have not run a race in a while.

Sure we will get into the groove on the format and roll better.

Just wish I was closer - I would help out and not have the long drive home - was away 14 hours and my boxers were ready to get outside!


----------



## old_dude

1 cent from an old guy (I am cheap). It is great to have the kids racing. It is not so good to have them running around. The Gate has tried to provide an area for them that might be better designed so maybe it is time for some thought on that. I don't think it is Dawns responsibility to babysit and she has been a saint about that. Parents if you bring your son, daughter, niece, nephew, brother, sister or dad (sorry had to get that in Wayne). Please try and control them. We do race our club events for fun but having anyone screaming in your ear (Tang, chuckle) is a pain/headache. So lets knuckle down a little more and work to improve it.
By the way, some of the best times I have had were when my dad, brothers and I ran a stock car. We really dug in and worked, cried, shed a little blood occasionally and laughed together. Strong memories gang.


----------



## Lessen

I certainly don't expect babysitting, but if somebody else sees something inappropriate that I didn't catch then yes, I DO expect somebody to either say something to mine or to myself. There's a difference between being responsible and acting responsibly. So thank you Adam for that.


----------



## ic-racer

Would anyone be upset if I used some other f1 tire rather than the spec tire for club races? Maybe it would be an improvement for all racers if my car was not upside down in the sweeper every lap


----------



## CarbonJoe

ic-racer said:


> Would anyone be upset if I used some other f1 tire rather than the spec tire for club races? Maybe it would be an improvement for all racers if my car was not upside down in the sweeper every lap


First try putting a thin film of super glue on the sidewalls. I put a bead on the center of the sidewall, then flatten it out with a paper towel while I spin the tire by hand. There should be a thin coating of glue all the way to the tread (the entire sidewall). Obviously, you need to do one side at a time until it dries. It does two things: stiffens the sidewall so it doesn't flex as much, and if it does, the sidewall doesn't grip the carpet and flip you over. The tire just slides a little. Some guys would take the tire off and glue the inside sidewall as well, but I didn't find that necessary.

When my car traction rolled in the 3rd round, I glued the sidewalls and didn't flip in the main.


----------



## ic-racer

Ok,I'll do that. Also what to do between race days? I cleaned them off at the start of the day, was that a mistake? Do you need to take them off the car and seal them in the bag during the week?


----------



## CarbonJoe

ic-racer said:


> Ok,I'll do that. Also what to do between race days? I cleaned them off at the start of the day, was that a mistake? Do you need to take them off the car and seal them in the bag during the week?


I wipe them down with WD-40 before I put the car in a plastic box until the next race day. Then, at the beginning of the next race day, I wipe the tire tread with WD-40 again, and let them air dry. This keeps them from drying out. I may scrape some of the "clag" from the front tires every other week.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Don't forget kids, there is a Club Race this coming Saturday, Feb. 8th. Doors at 9am, racing at 1pm.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Don't forget KIDS, there is a Club Race this coming Saturday, Feb. 8th. Doors at 9am, racing at 1pm.


Wayne, stop hijacking Joe's account. sidenote:


----------



## jar

*12th for sale*

12r5
2012 Reedy Sonic
A-Spec single cell, about 50 cycles
Some parts and tires. At least enough to get through a race day.
Blank Shell
$175 Let me know by PM

I thought I'd attempt to let this go as cheap as possible; help someone get started


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> 12r5
> 2012 Reedy Sonic
> A-Spec single cell, about 50 cycles
> Some parts and tires. At least enough to get through a race day.
> Blank Shell
> $175 Let me know by PM
> 
> I thought I'd attempt to let this go as cheap as possible; help someone get started


Why? Giving up on on-road?


----------



## ic-racer

It has been a while since I have done oval. What classes do you run?


----------



## sg1

ic-racer said:


> It has been a while since I have done oval. What classes do you run?


The most popular oval class here is the TOUR Truck class.

That has:
Blinky ESC
Spec WGT tires
Spec battery
and ROAR approved 17.5 motor


----------



## jar

*no, rather updating things*



jar said:


> 12r5
> 2012 Reedy Sonic
> A-Spec single cell, about 50 cycles
> Some parts and tires. At least enough to get through a race day.
> Blank Shell
> $175 Let me know by PM
> 
> I thought I'd attempt to let this go as cheap as possible; help someone get started





CarbonJoe said:


> Why? Giving up on on-road?



it's still available


----------



## Mackin

To much!


----------



## mooby64

*First time visiter*

Driving from Chicago and I may come to your track and race on the 22nd. What do I need to know? What should I bring? Start times? Number of qualifiers? Most popular classes? Best place to stay? Local nightlife?
I will have a VTA car and a USGT car, that I can change to 17.5, if needed.
thanks


----------



## CarbonJoe

The race on Feb. 22 is a TOUR Oval race.

Full schedule here: http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Why? Giving up on on-road?


He can't beat The Ironman, why bother?


----------



## Lessen

Not as fun to be a small fish in a big lake...


----------



## sg1

I think we need some "rent a marshals"


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Chaz955i said:


> He can't beat The Ironman, why bother?


More the reason to race. I get my butt handed to me each time I race right now but I am determined to be one of the guys on Joes or Waynes or the others tail one day.

I have improved each time out with help from the crew up at the gate and learned lots.

Run spec class if not 17.5.


----------



## Chaz955i

clarkwhoracing said:


> More the reason to race. I get my butt handed to me each time I race right now but I am determined to be one of the guys on Joes or Waynes or the others tail one day.
> 
> I have improved each time out with help from the crew up at the gate and learned lots.
> 
> Run spec class if not 17.5.


Cool story. My comment was tongue in cheek. I'll add a disclaimer next time. Not really, that was tongue in cheek also..


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Chaz955i said:


> Cool story. My comment was tongue in cheek. I'll add a disclaimer next time. Not really, that was tongue in cheek also..


Can never tell with people now a days. ....

Do what you need too.


----------



## Chaz955i

Good times yesterday. Glad to be back after a long layoff and a bit rusty but fun running a car again.


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Good times yesterday. Glad to be back after a long layoff and a bit rusty but fun running a car again.


It was good to see you back after your "vacation". Also the surprise returnee, Tyler G.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> It was good to see you back after your "vacation". Also the surprise returnee, Tyler G.


No doubt, a lot of new faces and some new 'old' faces. Really nice to see full mains in a number of classes. Good times and some impressive racing out there.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Good times yesterday. Glad to be back after a long layoff and a bit rusty but fun running a car again.


Yes. Very good to see you again sir. Unfortunately, you're still faster... for now.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Yes. Very good to see you again sir. Unfortunately, you're still faster... for now.


Maybe you need to break a leg? Literally.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Yes. Very good to see you again sir. Unfortunately, you're still faster... for now.


Don't worry, I won't run (or hobble) away when it happens. I've been taking my beatings on the track for years and keep coming back for more. It's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Maybe you need to break a leg? Literally.


Maybe!... Now I just need some ridiculously embarrassing manner in which to do it. Oh! I know! I'll walk the dog in 3" of snow!


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Maybe!... Now I just need some ridiculously embarrassing manner in which to do it. Oh! I know! I'll walk the dog in 3" of snow!


Missed a perfect opportunity yesterday. Falling down the driver stand steps at a toy car track would be tough to beat. Ha!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Missed a perfect opportunity yesterday. Falling down the driver stand steps at a toy car track would be tough to beat. Ha!


It can be arranged. I think a waiver needs to be signed first.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Missed a perfect opportunity yesterday. Falling down the driver stand steps at a toy car track would be tough to beat. Ha!


HA! Oh... that WAS awesome. However, I don't think I could bring myself to steal his thunder.


----------



## sg1

We're going to add an extra race day in March.

A non-points race on Sunday the 9th.
Doors will open 8am and racing at noon.

We have a points race on Saturday the 1st.

That would give us 2 weeks on the same layout before we have to change over for oval.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> We're going to add an extra race day in March.
> 
> A non-points race on Sunday the 9th.
> Doors will open 8am and racing at noon.
> 
> We have a points race on Saturday the 1st.
> 
> That would give us 2 weeks on the same layout before we have to change over for oval.


Excellent. Planning to make it out.


----------



## camino86

I'm thinking about selling are brp artr no radio 2 batters and nice jr mg servo what is a good price?


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> We're going to add an extra race day in March.
> 
> A non-points race on Sunday the 9th.
> Doors will open 8am and racing at noon.
> 
> We have a points race on Saturday the 1st.
> 
> That would give us 2 weeks on the same layout before we have to change over for oval.


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> I'm thinking about selling are brp artr no radio 2 batters and nice jr mg servo what is a good price?


I'm thinking about selling our BRP (No radio; two batteries; JR servo). What is a good price?

Half what you paid is a good place to start.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

camino86 said:


> I'm thinking about selling are brp artr no radio 2 batters and nice jr mg servo what is a good price?


I was trying to sell buds old one I got off from him with radio rtr for $100 and had not much interest in it.

I ended up trading for cash and a vta motor.


----------



## camino86

Wayne has the hobbyking stuff come in yet or do u know when it might be?


----------



## camino86

Is there any1 on this tread or is there a new 1 idk about


----------



## CarbonJoe

No, we're all gone. There are plenty of threads on Hobbytalk. Some are new.

BTW, only USVTA and USGT use treaded tires.


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> Wayne has the hobbyking stuff come in yet or do u know when it might be?


We've been tied up for a big oval race we just finished up with.

I got a 13.5 motor in with an optional tuning rotor 

The receivers were ordered over 3 weeks, but haven't shown up yet.
Another e-mail was just sent to hobbyking to see WTF is going on


----------



## camino86

Ok thanks can u pm the price for that motor I should be racing this weekend so I will have to find the money for the motor


----------



## Lessen

Wayne, are there any 1:12 lids in the hobby shop?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Wayne, are there any 1:12 lids in the hobby shop?


What one are you looking for?

We have some Parma and the CRC ones are on order.


----------



## Lessen

Nothing specific really.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> What one are you looking for?
> 
> We have some Parma and the CRC ones are on order.





Lessen said:


> Nothing specific really.


come on Wayne, he wants your special edition, severely lightened, a main winning body. and I'm not talking about the lexan either.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Ok need the 1/12 scales masters help.

Building up the new CRC and like to know the pro's / con's of running a battery in-line and transverse.

Also need the same for servo flat on chassis or on the mounts.

All I have run has been transverse and servo flat.

Its for 17.5 class and be running the Pro One rear set-up on the hubs.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Ok need the 1/12 scales masters help.
> 
> Building up the new CRC and like to know the pro's / con's of running a battery in-line and transverse.
> 
> Also need the same for servo flat on chassis or on the mounts.
> 
> All I have run has been transverse and servo flat.
> 
> Its for 17.5 class and be running the Pro One rear set-up on the hubs.


Run it transverse and flat 

Inline was too hard to drive on the new carpet.

The servo on mounts will make the stearing smoother, easier to drive.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Thanks for the info wayne!


----------



## Mackin

New car on the way. Should be ready for next weekend.


----------



## camino86

What did u get mackin?


----------



## Mackin

CRC 1/12th


----------



## DougK

Mackin said:


> CRC 1/12th


I knew you could not stay away. HAHAHAHHA:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

New layout is down!!

We didn't take any pics, but Mike Buca will be stopping out tonight to snap a few pics and post them 

It's going to be a fun layout!


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> New layout is down!!
> 
> We didn't take any pics, but Mike Buca will be stopping out tonight to snap a few pics and post them
> 
> It's going to be a fun layout!


Here you go


----------



## Lessen

Racer649 said:


> Here you go


Looks great! :freak:


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> Looks great! :freak:


try this again


----------



## sg1

Looks deceiving.... There's spots barely 6' wide and the turn going onto the straight will slow things down


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Looks deceiving.... There's spots barely 6' wide and the turn going onto the straight will slow things down


Nice job, track looks like it will be a fun layout.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Kinda layout I like!

Nice job guys.


----------



## camino86

How much rebound should I run in my vta shocks?


----------



## Bigz84

camino86 said:


> How much rebound should I run in my vta shocks?


build them w/ about 10%, but after a couple runs it will die out, and be 0%. that is how I ran them in vta, and liked it in my xray. I run the same in USGT.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Good time today and thanks to all the helped me out.

Sorry on the 1/12 scale main - thought I had the car figured out but it just went away.

Be back up sunday!


----------



## sg1

This Sunday, a non-points race has been added!

Doors open 8am and racing at noon!

Be there!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> This Sunday, a non-points race has been added!
> 
> Doors open 8am and racing at noon!
> 
> Be there!


Cool. I plan on making it out. 

Are you getting in anymore Juststock speed controls? May need one for the TC as I can't quite pinpoint what the issue is with the electronics.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Cool. I plan on making it out.
> 
> Are you getting in anymore Juststock speed controls? May need one for the TC as I can't quite pinpoint what the issue is with the electronics.


I just placed a CRC order, I'll tack one of those on


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Cool. I plan on making it out.
> 
> Are you getting in anymore Juststock speed controls? May need one for the TC as I can't quite pinpoint what the issue is with the electronics.


Chuck:
I have been through a few controls issues recently. What problem are you having?


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Chuck:
> I have been through a few controls issues recently. What problem are you having?


Hey Ron,
Intermittantly losing steering and throttle, sometimes both sometimes just throttle. Roberto mentioned he had seen something like that before where the speed control was not supplying correct power to the receiver. Sounded reasonable but beyond knowing the difference between positive and negative my knowledge of electronics is pretty limited so it becomes a game of switch things out until I eliminate the problem. Re-linked my radio and calibrated the speed control with no improvement. When hooked to the computer the settings had not changed.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> I just placed a CRC order, I'll tack one of those on


Thanks Wayne. You the man!


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Hey Ron,
> Intermittantly losing steering and throttle, sometimes both sometimes just throttle. Roberto mentioned he had seen something like that before where the speed control was not supplying correct power to the receiver. Sounded reasonable but beyond knowing the difference between positive and negative my knowledge of electronics is pretty limited so it becomes a game of switch things out until I eliminate the problem. Re-linked my radio and calibrated the speed control with no improvement. When hooked to the computer the settings had not changed.


Is this you 1/12 or your T/C? I recently had the internal booster fail in a HW 1s esc. Everything seemed normal until A. The programmer box wold only light up and B. I started hitting every wall in site. This was in my WGT car and when hooked to the computer or a 2 cell everything looked normal. I made a plug to check the voltage going to the receiver and found out I was only getting the battery voltage not the 5-6 volts that are really needed. If it is the T/C then try another receiver or look for a bad connection in the black and red wires coming from the esc to the receiver (I had a Castle esc fail that way).


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Is this you 1/12 or your T/C? I recently had the internal booster fail in a HW 1s esc. Everything seemed normal until A. The programmer box wold only light up and B. I started hitting every wall in site. This was in my WGT car and when hooked to the computer or a 2 cell everything looked normal. I made a plug to check the voltage going to the receiver and found out I was only getting the battery voltage not the 5-6 volts that are really needed. If it is the T/C then try another receiver or look for a bad connection in the black and red wires coming from the esc to the receiver (I had a Castle esc fail that way).


Thanks Ron, it is the TC. It is weird. The throttle goes away, sometime for a split second and sometimes the car rolls to a stop and a second or two later it just starts working again. I did change to a new receiver but it seemed to work fine the first day I used it although something could have come loose after a hit. The throttle issue was problematic but when i started losing steering it became hazardous so the car is currently parked until I figure this out. Now the 12th, that is a whole different set of problems.....


----------



## old_dude

Chuck:
I would really look at the red and black between the esc and the receiver. That is the entire systems power including the servo. The Castle suffered a broken wire inside the esc at the solder joint. One of those in either of those wires will shut down the system and fail safe doesn't even apply.
On the 1/12 it's either setup or driver. You decide.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Chuck:
> I would really look at the red and black between the esc and the receiver. That is the entire systems power including the servo. The Castle suffered a broken wire inside the esc at the solder joint. One of those in either of those wires will shut down the system and fail safe doesn't even apply.
> On the 1/12 it's either setup or driver. You decide.


It is driver. That was determined years ago. 

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

So yinz are racing Sunday this week?


----------



## Adam B

Chuck what servo do you run?


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> So yinz are racing Sunday this week?


Yep! doors open 8am racing at noon.

We're considering open practice on Saturday if we can get enough interest.


----------



## Mackin

I would be more than happy to watch the place Sat for practice.


----------



## Bigz84

how late on Saturday? Chuck, how long are willing to stay? $$$$ I might be making the trip down on Saturday night, might just drop my things off and run a few laps before Sunday...


----------



## Mackin

9 ish?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

How has the turnout been for 1/12th and VTA?


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> Chuck what servo do you run?


Hey Adam, Assuming you didn't mean Surly Chuck, the servo is a Futaba S9551. Surly Chuck doesn't use servos, he uses mind control.


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> How has the turnout been for 1/12th and VTA?


We've been getting a heat of each on average, 2 of 1/12 on a good day


----------



## Adam B

Chaz955i said:


> Hey Adam, Assuming you didn't mean Surly Chuck, the servo is a Futaba S9551. Surly Chuck doesn't use servos, he uses mind control.


You ever try to plug a capacitor into the receiver?


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> You ever try to plug a capacitor into the receiver?


Nope, that is new to me. Is there a certain value cap I need? 

How is the Awesomatix treating you? I wanted to check it out Saturday but was busy with two cars in various states of falling apart.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Nope, that is new to me. Is there a certain value cap I need?
> 
> How is the Awesomatix treating you? I wanted to check it out Saturday but was busy with two cars in various states of falling apart.


Spektrum makes a booster cap for receivers. It's about $5.

He sold the Awesomatix. He's running a Serpent now.


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> Spektrum makes a booster cap for receivers. It's about $5.
> 
> He sold the Awesomatix. He's running a Serpent now.


I have one of those capacitors in my sons buggy. I will bring it this weekend. If the gate don't get the speed controls in, let me know. I have some just stocks still new in box. 

Yeah, I sold the shaft car. It might be a very good car, but at my skill level it is too much for me. I couldn't enjoy racing cause the shaft car was very sensitive and had to be gone through well after every run. I couldn't run 12th scale because the shaft car was keeping me busy. With more people switching to serpent I decided to give it a run. Plus I want to possibly do some dirt racing, so they me got covered there also.


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> I have one of those capacitors in my sons buggy. I will bring it this weekend. If the gate don't get the speed controls in, let me know. I have some just stocks still new in box.
> 
> Yeah, I sold the shaft car. It might be a very good car, but at my skill level it is too much for me. I couldn't enjoy racing cause the shaft car was very sensitive and had to be gone through well after every run. I couldn't run 12th scale because the shaft car was keeping me busy. With more people switching to serpent I decided to give it a run. Plus I want to possibly do some dirt racing, so they me got covered there also.


Appreciate the help. I've never heard of those so this may be a quick an inexpensive fix.

The Awesomeatix look to be amazing cars and cool that you got to try one. No doubt the coolest thing going but not the car for me based largely on all the things you already stated.


----------



## chicky03

I'll be there saturday if you guys are open. Watch out Joey will have his BRP car all ready to go!:thumbsup: Dont worry he wont run when everyone else is out there


----------



## old_dude

I would like some track time Saturday also. Post details when available.


----------



## Bigz84

Mackin said:


> 9 ish?


how bout you leave the key w/ adam and I, and we'll close up. :thumbsup: I am going to need to get some track time this weekend, especially if Wayne is running USGT on Sunday. I need to make sure to keep him in my rear view mirror.


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> how bout you leave the key w/ adam and I, and we'll close up. :thumbsup: I am going to need to get some track time this weekend, especially if Wayne is running USGT on Sunday. I need to make sure to keep him in my rear view mirror.


You don't have to worry about me...
Joe was the one to beat!


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Joe was the one to beat!


He's also the racer getting around the track quickest. So.... yeah.


----------



## jar

*So*

Okay, did I just see a picture of the Goetz at the 2014 carpet nats?

Oh, and hi everyone.


----------



## Mackin

Yes you did.


----------



## jar

*Fantastic*



Mackin said:


> Yes you did.


It's nice to see people even though they may not have the clout once bestowed, stepping back in to take a leadership role. It's so hard to find fine individuals.

Even though we know Wayne steps up every time the Gate opens. It's, sort of, the same thing.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chris was the announcer at the Carpet Nats, just like he will be at our Grand Finale.


----------



## Mackin

Don't forget to set your clocks ahead 1 hour Sat night or you will be late on Sun.


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> It's nice to see people even though they may not have the clout once bestowed, stepping back in to take a leadership role. It's so hard to find fine individuals.
> 
> Even though we know Wayne steps up every time the Gate opens. It's, sort of, the same thing.


I'd argue his clout was earned. 

He will be racing 12th at the Grand Finale if you want to take a shot on the track. I think Joe will be there too. It should be worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

jar said:


> Okay, did I just see a picture of the Goetz at the 2014 carpet nats?
> 
> Oh, and hi everyone.


Rudy,
Why does it seem disturbing that you are looking for pictures of Goetz?


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Rudy,
> Why does it seem disturbing that you are looking for pictures of Goetz?


https://www.facebook.com/#!/2037980...3798072974647/621057394582044/?type=3&theater


We all do....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/2037980...3798072974647/621057394582044/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> We all do....


Tinker Bailes was in the picture also....MY EYES...MY EYES!


----------



## Chaz955i

Good times at the track yesterday. Looking forward to the next race.

Wayner, thanks again for the use of the motor.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Good times at the track yesterday. Looking forward to the next race.
> 
> Wayner, thanks again for the use of the motor.


Not a problem!

Hopefully the new motor gets approved b4 the Grand Finale so you can run that one


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

No on road this weekend?


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> No on road this weekend?


Nope!

BRP 1/18 points race Saturday night.
Then 1/10 oval practice Sunday from 9am till 4pm.

Road racing starts back up March 22!


----------



## Bigz84

Ron/Wayne, or anyone else who might know....

what is this spacer you are using to protect the F1 rims? I think I busted 2 rims on Saturday.

I know Chuck was telling me you pick them up at the hardware store.

is this something you glued to the rim inside? or was it just a very tight fit?...I see where that is going.....:freak:

what am I to look for?


----------



## old_dude

Bigz84 said:


> Ron/Wayne, or anyone else who might know....
> 
> what is this spacer you are using to protect the F1 rims? I think I busted 2 rims on Saturday.
> 
> I know Chuck was telling me you pick them up at the hardware store.
> 
> is this something you glued to the rim inside? or was it just a very tight fit?...I see where that is going.....:freak:
> 
> what am I to look for?


It is a nylon washer that I buy at ACE hardware and it is a light press fit. We shoe-goo them on. I will measure them to give you the exact size.


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> is this something you glued to the rim inside? or was it just a very tight fit?...I see where that is going.....:freak:
> 
> what am I to look for?


I heard Chuck Smith said the fit was perfect...


----------



## Adam B

Thanks NORCAR crew for allowing us practice time Saturday. It's a shame more locals don't take advantage of it. Always a good time with cranky Mr.Mackin.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> It's a shame more locals don't take advantage of it.


Always gotta throw that in there don't ya


----------



## Racer649

Adam B said:


> Thanks NORCAR crew for allowing us practice time Saturday. It's a shame more locals don't take advantage of it. Always a good time with cranky Mr.Mackin.


I would have but I was to busy watching the waves and racing in Daytona


----------



## Mackin

Todd, I found them at a Sears Hardware.


----------



## old_dude

old_dude said:


> It is a nylon washer that I buy at ACE hardware and it is a light press fit. We shoe-goo them on. I will measure them to give you the exact size.


They are 1/2" I.D. x .75" O.D. x .125" Thk. in nylon.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> Nope!
> 
> BRP 1/18 points race Saturday night.
> Then 1/10 oval practice Sunday from 9am till 4pm.
> 
> Road racing starts back up March 22!


I think you should cancel oval practice and run another day of on road.



just sayin!


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I think you should cancel oval practice and run another day of on road.
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin!


When would we practice oval then?


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> When would we practice oval then?


"Practice is overrated"

Besides, you only turn left and you never lift. What are you practicing?... the draft?!


----------



## Adam B

Oval is so much harder then people think, especially in a spec class.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> When would we practice oval then?


After on road is done racing.
C'mon, run on road, I want to run VTA and 1/12th


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Oval is so much harder then people think, especially in a spec class.


Everything is hard when there's competition.


----------



## old_dude

Adam B said:


> Oval is so much harder then people think, especially in a spec class.


The driving part is kind of easy, you just have to be perfect every lap for 4 minutes. Easier to say than to do. 
Getting the car as close to perfect as is possible is the really hard part. We look for hundredths of a second per lap. I was .07/lap avg. off of the TQ in New York and was 18th.


----------



## Mackin

I was a tenth off and was mid pack in an 80 truck field. Driving an oval is not that difficult, going fast in traffic is.


----------



## old_dude

Another one is having a feel for the changing traction. It constantly builds up and making the correct adjustments round to round is critical.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Staying awake would be the difficult part for me :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

there is brp racing this sat correct


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> there is brp racing this sat correct


Yep. You still racing 1/12th scale? They have a spec class you might be interested in.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Everything is hard when there's competition.


Sometimes even when there's not.

Just ask my wife.


----------



## old_dude

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Staying awake would be the difficult part for me :thumbsup:


You can't be anything but sharp. Keeping the line perfect for 4 minutes in traffic is much harder than it looks. The racing at majors is always close. Eight car mains will have everyone within a couple of seconds. Any mistake costs you big time.


----------



## ic-racer

My kids want to know if there is a Novice oval class tomorrow for non-BRP. Otherwise hope to make it for the road race on the 22nd.


----------



## sg1

ic-racer said:


> My kids want to know if there is a Novice oval class tomorrow for non-BRP. Otherwise hope to make it for the road race on the 22nd.


If you guys would like to come out and run the mini coopers on the oval we'll put you all together 

Racing starts at 3pm


----------



## sg1

Racing this weekend the 22nd!

It's points race #9 out of 10.

Doors open at 9am racing at 1pm.

Myself and Ron will be off to the TOUR Nats, so Steve and Brian will be your announcers for the day 




ALSO....

We are going to be adding a non-points race the 29th.


----------



## jar

*12vish*

Anyone want to run some 12th scale?


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> Anyone want to run some 12th scale?


We run it every club race. You should stop out and try it sometime.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> We run it every club race. You should stop out and try it sometime.


*like*


----------



## camino86

Any pics of this weeks layout?


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> Any pics of this weeks layout?


Same as the old boss...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4733954&postcount=314


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Racing this Saturday?


----------



## MPSpeed

*racing saturday*



RICOTHOMAS said:


> Racing this Saturday?


 onroad the next 2 weeks, you bringing Big Tink?


----------



## Torinogt1971

MPSpeed said:


> onroad the next 2 weeks, you bringing Big Tink?


 
I think that Bailes is going into retirement??????????


----------



## Adam B

Torinogt1971 said:


> I think that Bailes is going into retirement??????????


Unless it's VRC, he is all in then.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Yea, he has not been real receptive to the idea of racing lately.


----------



## Mackin

Come on over and race this Sat. We'll show you lots of love.


----------



## sg1

What's on the menu for this Saturday?


----------



## Mackin

Was thinking Brats and weenies.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Thinking about some 1/12th and VTA Saturday.
Looking like a good turnout?


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Thinking about some 1/12th and VTA Saturday.
> Looking like a good turnout?


It always looks good...


----------



## Adam B

So I seen a club race scheduled for the 5th (saturday). Is anybody open to the idea of a practice day the 6th? Lessen? T Williams? Bobby? Mel? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Mackin

Sounds good to me. I'll bet T Williams would be up for it.


----------



## Racer649

Mackin said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll bet T Williams would be up for it.


Me to


----------



## Racer649

Mackin said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll bet T Williams would be up for it.


Me to


----------



## Torinogt1971

Is there a hobby shop at the track? I am in need of some traction compound.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Torinogt1971 said:


> Is there a hobby shop at the track? I am in need of some traction compound.


Yes, we have traction compound, and limited parts availability, tires, bodies, etc.


----------



## Torinogt1971

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes, we have traction compound, and limited parts availability, tires, bodies, etc.


 
Thanks.

What is the popular tire for 17.5 sedan?


----------



## Mackin

Adam B said:


> So I seen a club race scheduled for the 5th (saturday). Is anybody open to the idea of a practice day the 6th? Lessen? T Williams? Bobby? Mel? Bueller? Bueller?



T Williams are in for Sun the 6th.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Torinogt1971 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What is the popular tire for 17.5 sedan?


We allow the same tires as the Grand Slam series, namely Jaco Blues, Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, or Solaris Medium (all pre-mounted). We currently don't have any at the track.


----------



## Mike Peterson

CarbonJoe said:


> We allow the same tires as the Grand Slam series, namely Jaco Blues, Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, or Solaris Medium (all pre-mounted). We currently don't have any at the track.


Ahemmmm...cough.....(plug)

I have some Solaris Mediums, and can always get more.....cough,cough....


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> Ahemmmm...cough.....(plug)
> 
> I have some Solaris Mediums, and can always get more.....cough,cough....



Why are you coughing?? Are you at the Dr's??


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mike Peterson said:


> Ahemmmm...cough.....(plug)
> 
> I have some Solaris Mediums, and can always get more.....cough,cough....





sg1 said:


> Why are you coughing?? Are you at the Dr's??


Personally, I don't want to know what kind of plug he's talking about. Butt, some might. I also don't want to know why it's making him cough. Maybe it's an acquired taste?


----------



## Mike Peterson

CarbonJoe said:


> Personally, I don't want to know what kind of plug he's talking about. Butt, some might. I also don't want to know why it's making him cough. Maybe it's an acquired taste?


Hey if everyone else is sick, why can't I be to!

Any who, if anyone needs tires, PM me...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Guys,
I have a Corally RDX set up for VTA for sale. It is in excellent shape and the anodized blue. It comes with a set of VTA tires, two bodies and a TON of spare parts. Enough parts that you will not need to buy anything for quite a while. Let me know if interested and I can bring it Saturday.


----------



## ic-racer

USGT...I think I'll set up one of our 4wd cars for USGT. I think I know the parts I need but what I don't know is what kind of overall drive ratio are people running in that class?


----------



## CarbonJoe

ic-racer said:


> USGT...I think I'll set up one of our 4wd cars for USGT. I think I know the parts I need but what I don't know is what kind of overall drive ratio are people running in that class?


I'm running 3.8 FDR.


----------



## Adam B

I am looking to sell my sons BRP car. It's a road course version, and comes with an extra receiver. I am also going to throw in an onyx 230 charger with it. Asking $100. He has only ran it a handful of times and everything still seems to work as I drove it in the house last night.


----------



## Adam B

I want to thank the NORCAR crew for allowing us today's practice day. It seemed like a good turnout. Josh, Chuck was there both days...might want to set your targets on somebody else, his "program" looked solid. Sub 10 second laps, 12th scale was real solid. Stupid track time and him taking advantage of it after being off so long, who knew that would help?


----------



## sg1

Thanks everyone who made it out over the weekend!

Like Adam said we had a great turnout for Saturday's points race and a great turnout for Sunday's practice.

This weekend is a BRP points race.

We'll be running some 1/10 vehicles (oval) in the morning 

Some guys asked about bringing their 1/12 spec cars to run on the BRP road.
If we get enough we will run them


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> I want to thank the NORCAR crew for allowing us today's practice day. It seemed like a good turnout. Josh, Chuck was there both days...might want to set your targets on somebody else, his "program" looked solid. Sub 10 second laps, 12th scale was real solid. Stupid track time and him taking advantage of it after being off so long, who knew that would help?


Yep, good times all weekend. The practice days are huge for anyone who can find the time to make it out. It is so easy to pound out laps and try different setups without having the typical interruptions of a race day. The turnout yesterday added to a very fun atmosphere. 

See you at the Finale. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Um... thanks for the tip Adam, but I think I'll stick to chasing guys I've never beat rather than guys I have.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Um... thanks for the tip Adam, but I think I'll stick to chasing guys I've never beat rather than guys I have.


So in 12th Scale, you are shooting for second to last or higher? And I am not sure if you ever beat me when I finished a race. Most likely, we all have our off days . But the Adam whooping Josh ratio is in my favor. How about a bet at the finale for 12th and TC? It could be a wash if we each win one. Lets put something on the table that don't require you to show up for racing. Its almost golf cart season, how about a speedway gift card?


----------



## Lessen

Hahaha! Stir it up Adam, stir it up! 

but there's a casino about 5 minutes from my work if I wanted to blow a quick $10. I could probably get more than six minutes out of it there too


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> I wanted to blow a quick $10.


You already plan on losing? And $10? Come on man, all the money you have saved from not racing, you can do better then that.


----------



## CarbonJoe

You guys should be talking smack in the Grand Finale thread. At least in addition to doing it in this thread.


----------



## Adam B

Why? He won't show.


----------



## Lessen

Ha! I'm fairly confident I can make it. I do need to paint a couple lids though. I guess I should get on that...


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Ha! I'm fairly confident I can make it. I do need to paint a couple lids though. I guess I should get on that...


Make it so...


----------



## Lessen

Yes SIR!


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> Ha! I'm fairly confident I can make it. I do need to paint a couple lids though. I guess I should get on that...


sorry Josh, but I have to ask. if the lids you are painting for you, are they bodies that will actually work for your car.


----------



## Lessen

I have a Speed6 and a Black Market. I am confident they will FIT my cars; how well they will WORK will be directly related to how well I do.


----------



## Mackin

Maybe that's it. Maybe I've been using the wrong bodies all along.


----------



## Adam B

Hey NORCAR group. So I noticed there is 3 club races in a row after the finale. Is it possible to ask around for the summer schedule what works best between Saturdays and Sundays? And maybe not do back to back weekends if possible. I know it's selfish, but it's hard to make the drive 2 weeks in a row, and sometimes a Sunday is easier to skip town on. Just some thoughts.


----------



## old_dude

I see someone is looking at the web page!!


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, shocking that the NORCAR schedule would be on the NORCAR website. Who knew?!


----------



## barney24

Adam B said:


> Hey NORCAR group. So I noticed there is 3 club races in a row after the finale. Is it possible to ask around for the summer schedule what works best between Saturdays and Sundays? And maybe not do back to back weekends if possible. I know it's selfish, but it's hard to make the drive 2 weeks in a row, and sometimes a Sunday is easier to skip town on. Just some thoughts.


As for Sunday racing...it's traditionally poorly attended so we chose to keep things on Saturdays. Saturdays also make it easier for the people who have to RUN the races. Please keep in mind there are only so many people to open/close and run the races. 

There will be road-racing on all weeks when there isn't something else going on at The Gate. We need to stay open to pay our rent.

I sincerely doubt anyone expects you to drive to the track 3 weeks in a row.

We recently had a Sunday race and it was so poorly attended we barely made heats with the people who came.


----------



## Adam B

Thanks Brian. Wayne told me basically the same stuff. Not a problem.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Folks,
I have my RDX for sale. Set up for VTA, mostly blue anodized. TONS of parts, enough that you will not need to buy anything for a LONG time. Two VTA bodies and set of VTA tires. I may also throw in a servo. Looking for $200 and I can bring it to the finale if interested. Let me know


----------



## Bigz84

Want to give u guys 1st crack at this! 

Crc wgt le roller, some spare parts and springs 
Serpent f110 roller, some spares and springs 

Pm me if interested!


----------



## Adam B

Well, finale is over, but it's 3 weeks straight of club racing on the same layout. I am going to try to make it maybe twice in the next 3 weeks. Who is all in to race TC? Joe, Chuck, Robert, Josh (JK).


----------



## Lessen

I'll probably try to make it out once. Probably not this weekend though.


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> Well, finale is over, but it's 3 weeks straight of club racing on the same layout. I am going to try to make it maybe twice in the next 3 weeks. Who is all in to race TC? Joe, Chuck, Robert, Josh (JK).


Right now planning on Stock TC and 12th. Hoping for at least 2 of the next three rounds. 


Wayne, how is the foam tire supply at the track? Specifically black fronts and grey rears.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Right now planning on Stock TC and 12th. Hoping for at least 2 of the next three rounds.
> 
> 
> Wayne, how is the foam tire supply at the track? Specifically black fronts and grey rears.


It looks good Winger!!

The CRC tires/kits/bodies/parts at the track were on consignment.

I plan on shipping the consignment back, but I'll be sure to keep some extra black fronts and grey rears for you!!


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> I'll probably try to make it out once. Probably not this weekend though.


I'm waiting for Adam's comment.....


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> It looks good Winger!!
> 
> The CRC tires/kits/bodies/parts at the track were on consignment.
> 
> I plan on shipping the consignment back, but I'll be sure to keep some extra black fronts and grey rears for you!!


Perfect!

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Mackin

I plan on 1/12th for sure and probably USGT. Three classes for me last weekend was just to much.


----------



## Adam B

Mackin said:


> I plan on 1/12th for sure and probably USGT. Three classes for me last weekend was just to much.


Waiting for Joe's comment...


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> I plan on 1/12th for sure and probably USGT. Three classes for me last weekend was just to much.


One class is too much for me and I tried two. My overall crappy performance was not a surprise. Still a lot of fun and it wouldn't be worthwhile without the challenge.


----------



## robert s

Adam,
I can run the TC if you come up this weekend


Robert


----------



## Adam B

I probably won't know until Friday. As always it depends on work or if my co-worker can cover things.


----------



## robert s

Adam,
I will bring the car with me and can run it if needed

Robert


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> I'm waiting for Adam's comment.....


He's slipping, it's been over 12 hours.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> He's slipping, it's been over 12 hours.


Hey buddy! It's cool. At my age you already learned not to look forward to things or put too much faith in what people say. You just learn to depend on past patterns and it's almost like you can tell the future.


----------



## Adam B

robert s said:


> Adam,
> I will bring the car with me and can run it if needed
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. Might see you there.


----------



## Chaz955i

robert s said:


> Adam,
> I will bring the car with me and can run it if needed
> 
> Robert


Robert, are you planning on running 1/12th? I think Mackin might be running his.


----------



## Lessen

What time will that Wed. race on the 14th be starting?


----------



## Chaz955i

Looking forward to Saturday.

In for TC and 1/12th


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> What time will that Wed. race on the 14th be starting?


Doors will open 4:30 and racing 6:30ish
2 quals and a main


----------



## robert s

Chuck,
Not sure about 12th scale. I want to work on the USGT and F1 a bit

Robert


----------



## Chaz955i

robert s said:


> Chuck,
> Not sure about 12th scale. I want to work on the USGT and F1 a bit
> 
> Robert


Sounds good. See you at the track.


----------



## Adam B

Aiden and I are planning on coming down tomorrow. If all goes as planned, see you bright and early!


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> What time will that Wed. race on the 14th be starting?



Josh,

It's on the 21st.


----------



## Lessen

Thanks Chuck. I must have misread it.


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam, thanks for driving out and bringing donuts.

Mr. Macklin, hope you are feeling better.

Robert S, nice job bringing a pro look to the NORCAR website.

Great times yesterday, looking forward to more racing.


----------



## Adam B

Had fun yesterday. It was nice working on just one car and doing some testing with Wayner. Most likely won't make it out next weekend, but the weekend after is what I am shooting for. Hopefully I will have my 12th scale ready.


----------



## Adam B

This Tuning Haus thing at the end of June.... Practice Saturday, Sunday racing? Can we get more info posted please? I might buy a USGT body and 21.5 just to see Chuck again.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Robert S, nice job bringing a pro look to the NORCAR website.


Yes, it looks quite nice. Good job!


----------



## starrx

Adam B said:


> This Tuning Haus thing at the end of June.... Practice Saturday, Sunday racing? Can we get more info posted please? I might buy a USGT body and 21.5 just to see Chuck again.


i think its practice friday & race sat

ill be there


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> This Tuning Haus thing at the end of June.... Practice Saturday, Sunday racing? Can we get more info posted please? I might buy a USGT body and 21.5 just to see Chuck again.


Like Von said, Friday practice and Saturday race.

I'm working with Tuning Haus on all the details.
As soon as things are finalized we'll have a thread started (later this weeks)

I can say:

F1 we will be using Tamiya tires and Tuning Haus rims (we will have them at the track very soon), There will be awards for top 3 points totals for each class (we will be using UF1 points system, 3 15 minute mains and pit stops for all classes), TQ awards, lots of door prizes, a raffle, concourse awards for each class, and registration will be online.


----------



## Adam B

Oh. The Friday Saturday thing might change my mind. Once more info is posted that will be great. Are all these Tuning Haus races being held at The Gate?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Oh. The Friday Saturday thing might change my mind. Once more info is posted that will be great. Are all these Tuning Haus races being held at The Gate?


This will be the only one at the Gate. The rest will be out in California.

I heard we may even have some coverage from some R/C mags. there 

You better show up!


----------



## starrx

sg1 said:


> Like Von said, Friday practice and Saturday race.
> 
> I'm working with Tuning Haus on all the details.
> As soon as things are finalized we'll have a thread started (later this weeks)
> 
> I can say:
> 
> F1 we will be using Tamiya tires and Tuning Haus rims (we will have them at the track very soon), There will be awards for top 3 points totals for each class (we will be using UF1 points system, 3 15 minute mains and pit stops for all classes), TQ awards, lots of door prizes, a raffle, concourse awards for each class, and registration will be online.


sooooo!...for usgt & vta gonna have pit stops??
& is this gonna be triple A MAINS for vta & usgt??


----------



## sg1

starrx said:


> sooooo!...for usgt & vta gonna have pit stops??
> & is this gonna be triple A MAINS for vta & usgt??


Yes! 3 15 minutes mains and pit stops for all classes!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Yes! 3 15 minutes mains and pit stops for all classes!


What rules set is being used for USGT? I might switch my TC over for this race.


----------



## Adam B

Chaz955i said:


> What rules set is being used for USGT? I might switch my TC over for this race.


That's what I was thinking about doing also.


----------



## Lessen

I like the idea if the long races. Makes me want to borrow Chase's VTA.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> What rules set is being used for USGT? I might switch my TC over for this race.


There's some debate about bodies, so that's not finalized. If you got a Jag or Camaro McCallister you would be safe. 

Any ROAR legal 21.5, hardcase 2s lipo, ROAR blinky ESC, Spec Ride tires,


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> There's some debate about bodies, so that's not finalized. If you got a Jag or Camaro McCallister you would be safe.
> 
> Any ROAR legal 21.5, hardcase 2s lipo, ROAR blinky ESC, Spec Ride tires,


Camaro protoform?


----------



## Adam B

USGT Class Rules and Specifications

Note: JANUARY 1 2014 The Ride spec tire will become the official spec tire for USGT
RIE24025 - set of 4 available through Gravity RC http://www.teamgravityrc.com/ to dealers and retail 

Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.

Weight Specification:
4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1200g weight

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. FWD encouraged to use FWD bodies However, Can AM or IMSA style bodies, similar to 1/12 or 1/8 bodies are also discouraged NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires- RIE24025 - set of 4 available through Gravity RC http://www.teamgravityrc.com/ to dealers and retail
Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel




Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.


Motor Specifications:
ROAR approved 21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm

Approved ESCs: 
ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list

Race Specification:
6 minute qualifiers
8 minute mains

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved hard case batteries


----------



## old_dude

Adam B said:


> Camaro protoform?


Yes!!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> There's some debate about bodies, so that's not finalized. If you got a Jag or Camaro McCallister you would be safe.
> 
> Any ROAR legal 21.5, hardcase 2s lipo, ROAR blinky ESC, Spec Ride tires,


Thanks Wayne. If I can find a motor for the race I should be good to go.


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> USGT Class Rules and Specifications


Thanks for finding and posting the rules.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks for finding and posting the rules.


Technically those aren't the rules for this race 
Still working on a few things.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Technically those aren't the rules for this race
> Still working on a few things.


Cool

Think I can make the race this weekend. 

Stock TC


----------



## Adam B

Oh man. Well, I have a proto form Camaro body coming for the race. Once official rules are posted let me know. I still have to buy a 21.5 motor. I will hold off until I see what the final rules are then.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Oh man. Well, I have a proto form Camaro body coming for the race. Once official rules are posted let me know. I still have to buy a 21.5 motor. I will hold off until I see what the final rules are then.


Only clarification that's holding it up is some of the "prototype" bodies.

The batteries don't have to be ROAR legal

The Motors have to be ROAR legal

and 

Qual. and race length is different then USGT specs


----------



## Mackin

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks Wayne. If I can find a motor for the race I should be good to go.


Got you covered for a motor.


----------



## Mackin

Adam, got one for you too.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Got you covered for a motor.


Thanks Chuck!


----------



## starrx

Mackin said:


> Adam, got one for you too.


hope you got 1 4 me too:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

Mackin said:


> Adam, got one for you too.


Thanks Chuck! I will be in touch.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Thanks Chuck! I will be _in touch_.


I see The Gate is rubbing off on you... pun intended.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> Only clarification that's holding it up is some of the "prototype" bodies.
> 
> The batteries don't have to be ROAR legal
> 
> The Motors have to be ROAR legal
> 
> and
> 
> Qual. and race length is different then USGT specs


well if the batts don't need to be legal, lets be able to charge up to 8.5v then. :tongue: just sayin....

hey Chuck do you have another hand out motor for me to borrow? If I don't sell my F1, I'd like to run it in the race. I hope to have the car gone though....


----------



## Mackin

I've got four 21.5 motors. I'll make sure you get the fastest one. lol


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> I see The Gate is rubbing off on you... pun intended.


You remember what it's like there?


----------



## Bigz84

Mackin said:


> I've got four 21.5 motors. I'll make sure you get the fastest one. lol


for f1, no thank you, that would be a waste of a good motor. I'll be on a Sunday drive w that class



Adam B said:


> You remember what it's like there?


haha ^^^^


----------



## Chaz955i

Wheels, tires, and a Protoform ZL1 body ordered for USGT. Looking forward to this race!!


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Wheels, tires, and a Protoform ZL1 body ordered for USGT. Looking forward to this race!!


You coulda supported your local track and picked the wheels and tires up there... LTB!!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> You coulda supported your local track and picked the wheels and tires up there... LTB!!


Suck it, I didn't know you had that stuff. :tongue:


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Suck it, I didn't know you had that stuff. :tongue:


You sir are not nice! You will be punished Saturday....


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> You sir are not nice!


Not something I've ever claimed but 100% factual. 

See you Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## nate.wagner

Wayne, update to the Justock built-in fan BEC powering the accessories test. 

After having everything connected and running I was only drawing 4.3v from the BEC but everything appeared to be operational, including the transponder. I tried disconnecting the servo and transponder thinking maybe I was drawing too many amps but came up with the same reading. I didn't verify the amperage though, I got lazy after eating dinner.

I'm confused by the specs of the BEC. On the Hobbywing page the specs say 6v 2a linear but on the Hobbypartz website it states the BEC has a switching mode regulator.

I'm wondering if the fan runs constant on or the speedo kicks it on, or higher speed, after reaching a set temp. I guess I could hook up a fan and try it out but it's going to be a pain rewiring the system to do it. Maybe Sat I'll use your laptop and dive into the ESC's software to see if there is any configuration options to the fan operation.


----------



## old_dude

Nate:
I haven't seen anything in the software to work with the fan. On the bigger units the fan just runs, some esc's have a temp sensor in them and they turn on the fan as needed. I am going to measure the fan voltage on the HW 120a v2.1 (2 cell). I have the fan on the motor instead of the esc and it runs all of the time the esc is turned on.


----------



## nate.wagner

Hmm, I'm wondering then if there are two speeds for the fan, a constant on (4v) and then if it reaches a certain temp it kicks up faster (6v). That could produce a marginal effect on the servo speed, mid-run, that would be annoying. The "switching mode" listed on HobbyPartz has me worried.




old_dude said:


> Nate:
> I haven't seen anything in the software to work with the fan. On the bigger units the fan just runs, some esc's have a temp sensor in them and they turn on the fan as needed. I am going to measure the fan voltage on the HW 120a v2.1 (2 cell). I have the fan on the motor instead of the esc and it runs all of the time the esc is turned on.


----------



## old_dude

I still haven't tested one but I now suspect that the fan port is limited to the stated voltage and will not boost to that.


----------



## nate.wagner

The stated voltage is 6v, that's why I'm confused to the 4v output.


----------



## Adam B

nate.wagner said:


> The stated voltage is 6v, that's why I'm confused to the 4v output.


It's possible your speed control is bad. Ron and I both have had problems with the original 1s hobby wing not supplying the proper voltage to the servo. My transponder worked fine, but I figured it out by watching how slow my servo moved. Most ESC do not have a thermostat to turn the fan on or off, or even change the voltage to control the speed.


----------



## Adam B

Also isn't the Just Stock a 2 cell ESC? It's built in BEC would require a 2 cell battery. Only noticed you run 12th scale. So with out a booster or receiver pack, your output voltages will be off. If you testing this with a 2 cell, then I think your ESC is a dud.


----------



## nate.wagner

Ah yea, it is designed for 2-3s... didn't think of that. I guess the BEC only down-converts. I think I'll be okay regardless, the Airtronics servo I have only loses .01sec of speed running at 4v versus 6v.


----------



## old_dude

The Just Stock is a 2 cell but it actually works as a 1s. The only issue is that it doesn't boost the voltage to the receiver but it will power it. Some of the oval classes use it right out of the box without a booster since servo speed isn't an issue. As long as your receiver and servo are happy at 4.2v to 3.6v it will work just fine. 
My 1s lost the booster, I continue to use it with a booster in my oval car.
Last weekend I set up a 1/12 spec with a JustStock and a booster that goes inline from the esc into the receiver. No extra switches or removing the red wire from the esc. Mike Buca supplied it and I think they cost about $5. It only supplies 5v but that is usually enough.


----------



## Adam B

Nate, I would try to get one of those boosters to be safe. It will also drop torque values running lower voltage. Just my opinion. Because after 8 minutes your battery is probably 3.8v?


----------



## old_dude

I did some testing last night. My HW 1s V2.1 passes the battery voltage to the fan port. When hooked to a 1 cell it read 3.9 and when hooked to a 2 cell it was 7.9 (both batteries weren't charged). The same numbers came up on the HW 120a, V2.1 that I have in my USGT.

This is what I installed in the spec 1/12 Saturday.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...o_5v_1A_USA_Warehouse_.html?strSearch=booster


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> I did some testing last night. My HW 1s V2.1 passes the battery voltage to the fan port. When hooked to a 1 cell it read 3.9 and when hooked to a 2 cell it was 7.9 (both batteries weren't charged). The same numbers came up on the HW 120a, V2.1 that I have in my USGT.
> 
> This is what I installed in the spec 1/12 Saturday.
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...o_5v_1A_USA_Warehouse_.html?strSearch=booster



I just got 5 of them in for the shop


----------



## nate.wagner

I just tried hooking up the booster I have, I must've fried it. Putting out less voltage than the ESC is. Guess you're going to have to hold one of those for me, Wayne.

This spec racing should be pretty damn fun if we get some more guys into it. C'mon Chuck, I know you got a car just sitting there.


----------



## sg1

I think I may be running some 17.5 TC tomorrow...


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> I think I may be running some 17.5 TC tomorrow...


Oh man, and I won't be there to see it. Maybe Josh can record it? Just kidding.


----------



## nate.wagner

You're running WGT dammit. Didn't work on mine all week for nothing.


----------



## old_dude

I will be running mine!


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Oh man, and I won't be there to see it. Maybe Josh can record it? Just kidding.


Sure! I wasn't planning on bringing the camera but I can do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Fun times at the track. The 15 minute USGT main was beyond cool.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Wayne,

Sent ya an e-mail about the Firecracker race. Waiting to hear back from ya. I can get a flyer done up this weekend.


----------



## sg1

JimmyMack12 said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Sent ya an e-mail about the Firecracker race. Waiting to hear back from ya. I can get a flyer done up this weekend.


Can you resend it... I don't see it


----------



## JimmyMack12

sg1 said:


> Can you resend it... I don't see it


Found what I was looking for on FaceBook  Thanks. Oh - I also need to know about practice.


----------



## JimmyMack12

If any of you VTA guys wanna try some oval racing this summer, we'll have a class at the Firecracker Classic for Grand American Stock Cars - basically, "VTA on the oval". Here's a link to the HobbyTalk thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4772600#post4772600

...and, a link to the Grand American Web site:

http://usvsc.webs.com


----------



## Mackin

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday. Spec 1/12th seems to be growing every week. We decided to run a 15 minute main in USGT in preparation for next months Tuning Haus race and it was a blast. Ron and I traded the lead several times during the race. Ron won with 89 laps and I had 88 laps. Motor temp was 150 degrees. You will get your moneys worth next month so plan on racing, it will be a blast.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> Ron won with 89 laps and I had 88 laps.


Now THAT'S a REAL race. I may have to try to cram that race in somehow.


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> Now THAT'S a REAL race. I may have to try to cram that race in somehow.



You would love it. 3 fifteen minute mains with pit stops. You'll get your moneys worth.


----------



## old_dude

It was fun. You had a chance to make a mistake (I made a couple and a couple found me) and come back. You are tired at the end though (if you are old like me).


----------



## Bigz84

old_dude said:


> It was fun. You had a chance to make a mistake (I made a couple and a couple found me) and come back. You are tired at the end though (if you are old like me).


Curious, did you or Chuck change your gearing or timing for the 15m main?


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> You would love it. 3 fifteen minute mains with pit stops. You'll get your moneys worth.


I'll see what I can arrange Chuck. The format is very enticing.


----------



## Chaz955i

Bigz84 said:


> Curious, did you or Chuck change your gearing or timing for the 15m main?


Yes, this is good to know since I don't want to smoke a borrowed motor. 

Also, what mah batteries were you guys running? Not sure if a 5000 mah pack is enough.


----------



## Mackin

Bigz84 said:


> Curious, did you or Chuck change your gearing or timing for the 15m main?


I was at 50 or 51, 96. I dropped 1 tooth for round 3 and the main. Came off at 150 degrees. I don't know how much battery I used up , but I think a 5000 pack should make it with no problem.


----------



## old_dude

I ran a 3.5 fdr all day long. I was using the Shur Speed 21.5 set at 40 degrees. My motor temp was 127 after the main. I was using a 7600 pack and it was at 7.75v no load after the race. All of that was acceptable. The next time we run I will go up a tooth on the pinion.


----------



## Chaz955i

Who is in for TC this weekend? Adam, Joe, Roberto, Willie, Wise, Todd...Wayner?


----------



## old_dude

Racers: This Wednesday is the first - Historic FRP race. Doors open at around 4:30.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Who is in for TC this weekend? Adam, Joe, Roberto, Willie, Wise, Todd...Wayner?


Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Racers: This Wednesday is the first - Historic FRP race. Doors open at around 4:30.


I thought the first FRP race was on the 21st? Is the website's schedule wrong?


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> Racers: This Wednesday is the first - Historic FRP race. Doors open at around 4:30.





Chaz955i said:


> I thought the first FRP race was on the 21st? Is the website's schedule wrong?


Give him a break. He's old. It's the 21st, according to the NORCAR website and the FRP thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4768036&postcount=1


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Give him a break. He's old. It's the 21st, according to the NORCAR website and the FRP thread.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4768036&postcount=1


I gave him the benefit of the doubt and just assumed it was the wine.


----------



## old_dude

Arguh! I copied that from the old schedule over a month ago before the website changes. I actually had a printed copy. Ok its next week. (No wine was involved I think).


----------



## Adam B

I think I am in for this Saturday. If Wayne stays he can run my TC and I can focus on 12th...if I decide to build it.


----------



## Bigz84

maybe for this weekend... I have to see what is going on around the house...


so, I have this F1 that I am tying to sell, and I figure while I still have it, I might as well run it. Anyone running F1 this weekend? Mackin, will you be there for me to borrow a motor, if I show?


----------



## Mackin

I'll be there.


----------



## Adam B

Adam B said:


> I think I am in for this Saturday. If Wayne stays he can run my TC and I can focus on 12th...if I decide to build it.


Might pull a Nessel and not make it. Haven't decided if I am coming yet or not.


----------



## Lessen

Hey! At least im racing on Wednesday!


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Hey! At least im racing on Wednesday!


this thread is for R/C, not video games.


----------



## Lessen

That's Tuesdays.


----------



## JimmyMack12

All you VTA guys:

Grand American Stock Cars ("VTA on the oval") at the Firecracker Classic:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=417048


----------



## Adam B

Leaning towards pulling a Nessel. Just not feeling it yet.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Leaning towards pulling a Nessel. Just not feeling it yet.


What is "pulling a Nessel"....

I haven't heard that term before.

You better be there, we have testing to do in the morning!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Leaning towards pulling a Nessel. Just not feeling it yet.


You retiring after the victory two weeks ago?

Anytime I pull a Nessel, I rub it out with some Ben Gay. Feels better in a few minutes.


----------



## Lessen

You guys are the best. 

Joe, you racing Wed.?


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> What is "pulling a Nessel"....
> 
> I haven't heard that term before.
> 
> You better be there, we have testing to do in the morning!


Thought you were racing oval or something?

Hey, Wedge told me you had him running some really low gearing with a bunch of timing and it worked well. You remember what you had him at with pinion and spur and timing? Think he said his tires were around 1.63.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Thought you were racing oval or something?
> 
> Hey, Wedge told me you had him running some really low gearing with a bunch of timing and it worked well. You remember what you had him at with pinion and spur and timing? Think he said his tires were around 1.63.


It's a Saturday night race.
Ron and I are leaving at 1pm.
I'll be at the track in the AM to do some last minute testing 

Wedge got down to 8.9 with an 80mm rollout and approx. 40* of endbell timing.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Joe, you racing Wed.?


Planning on it.


----------



## Mackin

After all a win doesn't count unless Joe is there.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> After all a win doesn't count unless Rudy is there.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Fixed that for you.


I miss Rudy. Nothing like discussing RC in 17th century English. Just when racing toy cars didn't seem absurd enough he would come along and up the game. 

twelvish on the fortnight good fellows? No idea what that means but it seems appropriately pompous and ridiculous.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> I miss Rudy. Nothing like discussing RC in 17th century English. Just when racing toy cars didn't seem absurd enough he would come along and up the game.
> 
> twelvish on the fortnight good fellows? No idea what that means but it seems appropriately pompous and ridiculous.


Maybe he's off running modified somewhere?


----------



## Adam B

Ugh... See you sexy people soon. And you Mr. Mackin.


----------



## Mackin

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday and your support. Next race FRP Wednesday Night Series. Come out and check it out.


----------



## Adam B

Thanks to Wayne for motor tuning work. Had a good time yesterday. I think Joe, Chuck, and I had some close racing. Thanks Big Mak for letting us run some after racing. I think Mr. Smith and I made good use of the extra time. See you guys soon.


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> Thanks to Wayne for motor tuning work. Had a good time yesterday. I think Joe, Chuck, and I had some close racing. Thanks Big Mak for letting us run some after racing. I think Mr. Smith and I made good use of the extra time. See you guys soon.


Yep, always fun chasing you and Joe around. Thanks again for making the trip.


----------



## Adam B

Hey guys & gals. I am looking to sell my TOP Rebel 12. I have a lot of parts for it, and it will include a servo as it is glued in. I think Zach needs a 17.5 car don't he?


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Will there be a tire truer at the track on Saturday?

Need to true up some tires and get my cars back into shape to run.

Wayne - do you have all needed for a 1/12 spec in the hobbyshop?

mike


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Will there be a tire truer at the track on Saturday?
> 
> Need to true up some tires and get my cars back into shape to run.
> 
> Wayne - do you have all needed for a 1/12 spec in the hobbyshop?
> 
> mike


Truer is there!

I'm not 100% sure if we have everything for spec.
We'll be there tomorrow setting the track up for oval, I'll take a look.


----------



## Adam B

*Copied from schedule thread*

So I have an idea, if the powers that be are open to it. The back to back weekends are a little rough on me. Would you guys be willing to add a practice day on the 8th? I am going to have some cars to test and Wayne needs to find me some HP. Maybe some people can paypal $ ahead of time to be sure operating costs will be covered. I am sure Chuck would be in. Granted I am not 100% sure I can as it's a couple weeks away, but I will send $ to cover my portion anyhow.


----------



## Mackin

I can make it. I'm sure T Williams will come out too.


----------



## all4fun

If June 8th (Sunday) is going to be a practice day (from what I hear), I will be there. I want to shake down my new F1 ride for the tuning Haus race the 27th and 28th. I'm also selling my VBC Flash 4 F1 car. I can't make the June 7th club race due to family commitments. Is June 8th is still going to happen for practice? Please let me know.  Thanks.

Dave B.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

I am on the lookout for a USGT body and also a decent set of rims and tires to get going and maybe a nice 21.5 motor.

Will be there Saturday if anyone has anything - can be used - just need something to get me going for this week.

Hope to have my car by then and just need the right tires and body to run.

Hope to join the ranks of the 1/12 spec and USGT with you guys for now!


----------



## Mackin

Dave, Practice on sun.

Mike I have an extra motor I'll give you a deal on. there is a vette body at the track too.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Mackin said:


> Dave, Practice on sun.
> 
> Mike I have an extra motor I'll give you a deal on. there is a vette body at the track too.


Cool!

Thanks chuck.


----------



## Adam B

Also the rims and tires are pretty cheap if they have them in stock.


----------



## all4fun

Thanks Chuck.....what time do the doors open on Sunday?


----------



## Mackin

9am or a little earlier.


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> 9am or a little earlier.


How about 8am


----------



## LordBaer

Hey all, I'm about to dust off my 12th scaler to ease back into racing, and have a quick question about the new technologies. I last ran when Lipo's were just a dream, so I was wondering if I should update my turbo35 to charge lipos or just buy a new charger? If new, which one would you recommend (given that I'll probably end up running a 1/10th class as well eventually)? Also, do you guys run one battery all day or do you cycle many during a race day? Anything else I need to know about it?


----------



## CarbonJoe

LordBaer said:


> Hey all, I'm about to dust off my 12th scaler to ease back into racing, and have a quick question about the new technologies. I last ran when Lipo's were just a dream, so I was wondering if I should update my turbo35 to charge lipos or just buy a new charger? If new, which one would you recommend (given that I'll probably end up running a 1/10th class as well eventually)? Also, do you guys run one battery all day or do you cycle many during a race day? Anything else I need to know about it?


Most people run the same pack multiple times a day. The Turbo35 conversion is a favorite of several people to this day (like Wayne!).


----------



## clarkwhoracing

*Long shot maybe*

I got two Advanced Electronic Black Diamond ESC's (ADV1003) and I am looking for the usb cable to hook to the speedo to program.

ADV1129 - Advanced Black Diamond PCcable to connect your speedo to PC for tuning

Does anyone have one or know where I can find one or use something else?

Says it was distributed by CRC before.

Also looking for set-up instructions!


----------



## Chaz955i

clarkwhoracing said:


> I got two Advanced Electronic Black Diamond ESC's (ADV1003) and I am looking for the usb cable to hook to the speedo to program.
> 
> ADV1129 - Advanced Black Diamond PCcable to connect your speedo to PC for tuning
> 
> Does anyone have one or know where I can find one or use something else?
> 
> Says it was distributed by CRC before.
> 
> Also looking for set-up instructions!


Advanced-electronics.se


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Chaz955i said:


> Advanced-electronics.se


Been there - no luck and everything is sold overseas - nothing domestic.

Still hunting around....


----------



## Chaz955i

clarkwhoracing said:


> Been there - no luck and everything is sold overseas - nothing domestic.
> 
> Still hunting around....


ESC manual as well as suggested set ups on their site. Thought those were some of the things you were looking for.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Chaz955i said:


> ESC manual as well as suggested set ups on their site. Thought those were some of the things you were looking for.


Did get those and should have updated my post.

Basically after the cable now...


----------



## Adam B

Did you buy those? I only know one person that ever had one, and he won it in a raffle. What classes are you wanting to use that expensive thing in?


----------



## JimmyMack12

Any of you VTA guys wantin' try out some oval racin'...at the Firecracker, we'll have a "Grand American Stock Cars" (VTA on the oval).

We got a "roll call" goin':

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=417048


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Adam B said:


> Did you buy those? I only know one person that ever had one, and he won it in a raffle. What classes are you wanting to use that expensive thing in?


I got them with a WGT and JRXS Type R that I got.

Not sure if I was gonna run them but wanted to get the cord to at least get them to the latest firmware and test them out.


----------



## Adam B

*For sale*

I have the following for sale and would bring them with me this weekend.

1) wing tote pit hauler bag. It's the larger one. It's used and has wear, so I would take $50.

2) barely used BRP car with extra receiver and onyx charger for $100/obo


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Good time yesterday!!

Hope practice goes well!

Thanks for the Help Chuck and Brain & of course Wayne for the battery for spec!


----------



## CarbonJoe

clarkwhoracing said:


> Thanks for the Help Chuck and Brain.


Was Pinky there?


----------



## Adam B

Had a great time this weekend and learned a lot. Thank you guys for the practice day. I didn't turn many laps today but sometimes it takes somebody else running a car to see what it needs. I am going to try to make it back next Saturday.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Anyone interested in running their F1s this Saturday, using the Tamiya tires that are required for the TH race?

I know there's at least 2-3 of you locals with cars!


----------



## Adam B

I would like to come back this Saturday. Wise and Joe are out of town. Chuck S said he may not make it also. Anybody else able to run TC? Roberto or maybe you can drag somebody with you McBride?


----------



## old_dude

~McSmooth~ said:


> Anyone interested in running their F1s this Saturday, using the Tamiya tires that are required for the TH race?
> 
> I know there's at least 2-3 of you locals with cars!


 I would be in, Wayne, Robert and myself practiced/tested yesterday. Big improvement with the new tires.


----------



## formtheday

For you guys running 17.5 TC...

What are typical battery sizes being used? I can't remember what I used in the past.
I was thinking a 5000 with a 40C rating. Of course if smaller lighter packs will last the
length of the race I'd go with that. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chaz955i

formtheday said:


> For you guys running 17.5 TC...
> 
> What are typical battery sizes being used? I can't remember what I used in the past.
> I was thinking a 5000 with a 40C rating. Of course if smaller lighter packs will last the
> length of the race I'd go with that. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I'm running a 5000 50c pack. There is more than enough capacity and the larger capacity packs do weigh more which could be useful if you are trying to balance a car side to side. I've borrowed some higher capacity packs and honestly couldn't feel any real advantage over the pack I've been running the past year. That might be more a reflection of my competence as a driver. YMMV.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

If anyone has some fans they like to part with so I can safely run my USGT car I would be interested in buying a couple.

Like to run it Saturday to see if it will grow on me.


----------



## old_dude

USGT will grow on you.


----------



## formtheday

Here's a video of some of the racing action from yesterday.
Best viewed in 1080p.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlHepH_lzck&feature=youtu.be

Cheers!
Ed


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Nice video!

Stinks I missed the race day....


----------



## LittleStuey

formtheday said:


> Here's a video of some of the racing action from yesterday.
> Best viewed in 1080p.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlHepH_lzck&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Cheers!
> Ed


Very nicely done! Makes me wanna go racing!


----------



## Lessen

Yes, nice vid for sure! Always fun to watch your own runs in replay


----------



## Mackin

Nice!


----------



## old_dude

Fun watching it at .25 speed.


----------



## old_dude

I case you guys missed it, Wayne's dad was in a pretty bad wreck early this morning. He will be OK. He apparently swerved to miss a deer and took out a telephone pole and a tree. He was in their Saturn Vue so here is where having a modern car probably saved his life. Carrie had posted pictures and status on Facebook.


----------



## Lessen

Very unfortunate. Well wishes sent.


----------



## old_dude

Check out the track layout for this weekends Tuning Hause race at their facebook page.


----------



## Adam B

Hey buddies... I was looking at the schedule and there is nothing on the books for this weekend. How about a practice day Sunday?


----------



## Lessen

4th of July weekend. Attendance might be sketchy. I would love to work that layout some more. I could probably bring the kids with me for a few hours of practice.


----------



## Mackin

I like Sunday!


----------



## Lessen

That's 3!... and Chuck has the key!

Who else?  Let's make good use of all that hard work put into this layout.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

I would show if we do practice on Sunday.


----------



## Lessen

4

How many do we need Mackin?


----------



## Adam B

Todd might be in. Wise also. Wayne is good for half a day probably. 

Winger, Ron, Robert, Steve, Zack, etc?


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> 4
> 
> How many do we need Mackin?


We only need one key. 

What about T. Williams?


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> We only need one key.


It's not surprising at all how accomplished you are.


----------



## Adam B

Todd is in for practice, Wise coming depends on him completing projects around the house.


----------



## formtheday

If its still set up for road course I'd be in for a practice day. I really need to make some drastic changes to the USGT car.


----------



## Mackin

I'm in and so is T Williams.


----------



## Adam B

formtheday said:


> If its still set up for road course I'd be in for a practice day. I really need to make some drastic changes to the USGT car.


It will be the same layout that we just ran. It will give us a chance to try different settings and compare to how we did. So grip will be decent, and the groove will be already in place.


----------



## Adam B

Hey guys/gals, Wayne said Sunday practice is a go! Hours will be 8-4, maybe a little longer depending on who is staying to close and turnout. This will be the last chance to run the layout from the Tuning Haus race. This will be the last chance to try your road course cars for a few weeks. Next club race day is July 26th. Bring them out Sunday! It is a great way to help support the club.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Cool deal on practice!


----------



## formtheday

I'll be there for sure. Having a relaxed practice day should be good to try and get
my car dialed in better. It struggled to say the least on race day. 

Wanted to ask your guys opinions on making a few changes or set up for USGT.
Its a Tamiya TA05V2 on an exotek chassis. I know that nobody runs this car
but I think it has potential if I can get it set up right. 

Do you run toe in or toe out or about even on the front?

I have a direct front coupling to run in the front instead of a diff.
I just switched it out and will give it a try.

My suspension was kinda stiff all the way around so I switched to softer springs
front and rear. I think this may actually help a lot. 

I only got to a 10sec lap time on the practice day before the race. It just needs to grab and corner tighter and I'm sure I can shave off some time. ...hopefully.


----------



## Adam B

formtheday said:


> Do you run toe in or toe out or about even on the front? *1* toe out on front! start with 3* toe in on rear*
> 
> I have a direct front coupling to run in the front instead of a diff.
> I just switched it out and will give it a try. *A front diff can be very hard to drive depending on what weight oil or how tight it is.. A solid front axle should be easier to drive and maybe take some of the over steering out.*
> 
> My suspension was kinda stiff all the way around so I switched to softer springs
> front and rear. I think this may actually help a lot. *What springs do you have now? What are you switching to? Also what oil in shocks?*
> 
> I only got to a 10sec lap time on the practice day before the race. It just needs to grab and corner tighter and I'm sure I can shave off some time. ...hopefully.


See you Sunday


----------



## formtheday

Thanks Adam, I really appreciate the input.

*What springs do you have now? What are you switching to? Also what oil in shocks?*

The springs I was running were tamiya white. I switched to some softer black springs, not sure who made them. The shock oil is tamiya yellow #400. I don't know what it equates to related to other mfgs. The suspension is much more supple now with the different springs. I think its a step in the right direction.

I have 3* in the rear, so I'll put 1* in the front.


----------



## Lessen

Hey guys. Just curious. In regards to the new USVTA/USGT National Points System. How will the club and/or individual racers be handling this?


----------



## Chaz955i

formtheday said:


> Thanks Adam, I really appreciate the input.
> 
> *What springs do you have now? What are you switching to? Also what oil in shocks?*
> 
> The springs I was running were tamiya white. I switched to some softer black springs, not sure who made them. The shock oil is tamiya yellow #400. I don't know what it equates to related to other mfgs. The suspension is much more supple now with the different springs. I think its a step in the right direction.
> 
> I have 3* in the rear, so I'll put 1* in the front.


1.5 degree negative camber all around to start. 4 degree caster blocks or 6 degree If you have them. 5mm ride height. Long camber links front and rear. If running sway bars make sure they aren't tweaked. 1.5 mm up travel above ride height front and rear. This and what Adam told you should produce a somewhat lazy but predictable car. Once it isn't doing weird things on the track you can start to dial some aggressiveness back in. Like we discussed at the race, make sure everything in the suspension is very free. If there is any binding the car will never feel right. Good luck, that car is beyond cool.


----------



## formtheday

Chaz955i said:


> 1.5 degree negative camber all around to start. 4 degree caster blocks or 6 degree If you have them. 5mm ride height. Long camber links front and rear. If running sway bars make sure they aren't tweaked. 1.5 mm up travel above ride height front and rear. This and what Adam told you should produce a somewhat lazy but predictable car. Once it isn't doing weird things on the track you can start to dial some aggressiveness back in. Like we discussed at the race, make sure everything in the suspension is very free. If there is any binding the car will never feel right. Good luck, that car is beyond cool.


Thank you Chuck. Per your recommendation on Saturday, I got the sway bars to move right/free, no tweaks. And since you suggested the direct front drive I put it in. I had it sitting new in the package for a cpl years. I don't think I would have installed it had you not mentioned it. The suspension moves freely now and feels like it'll be more responsive with the softer springs too.


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> Hey guys. Just curious. In regards to the new USVTA/USGT National Points System. How will the club and/or individual racers be handling this?


I plan on signing up and as far as I know the club will join. Don't know all the details yet. Maybe we should have asked Rob last Sat.


----------



## Chaz955i

formtheday said:


> Thank you Chuck. Per your recommendation on Saturday, I got the sway bars to move right/free, no tweaks. And since you suggested the direct front drive I put it in. I had it sitting new in the package for a cpl years. I don't think I would have installed it had you not mentioned it. The suspension moves freely now and feels like it'll be more responsive with the softer springs too.


Any time. I'm going to try to make it out Sunday and feel free to stop by if you need some help. Adam has helped me quite a bit with setups so if he is there you are in good shape. 

I just bought an F1 so maybe you can help me with that. :thumbsup:

Later


----------



## Adam B

Woohoo!!!! Winger drank the F1 koolaid also!!


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> Woohoo!!!! Winger drank the F1 koolaid also!!


Yes, the cars no longer look like a rock getting skipped across a pond as they drive through the sweeper. Guess not using garbage for tires makes a difference. 

Oh and it is a Tamiya which should counter any recent rumors circulating that I am an X-Ray elitist. :tongue:


----------



## Lessen

Chuck Smith is my hero.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Chuck Smith is my hero.


I'd suggest setting your sights much higher.


----------



## sg1

Ok kids,

I have more spec F1 tires coming and a body for certain someone 

Batteries will be here and rims are in stock.

I'll have everything before the weekend 

Luv,
Wayne


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> I plan on signing up and as far as I know the club will join. Don't know all the details yet. Maybe we should have asked Rob last Sat.


Cool. I'm in too.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Ok kids,
> 
> I have more spec F1 tires coming and a body for certain someone
> 
> Batteries will be here and rims are in stock.
> 
> I'll have everything before the weekend
> 
> Luv,
> Wayne


Good stuff. F1 should have a pretty deep field. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Bigz84

forgot how to gear these things, 88 spur 45 pinion?


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> forgot how to gear these things, 88 spur 45 pinion?


I have a 96 spur on.
On this current layout it was only a 36 pinion.


----------



## ic-racer

sg1 said:


> Ok kids,
> 
> I have more spec F1 tires coming and a body for certain someone
> 
> Batteries will be here and rims are in stock.
> 
> I'll have everything before the weekend
> 
> Luv,
> Wayne


Last weekend was a blast. Made me want to convert a car to USGT and build a second F1 (need wheels/tires, battery, motor).
Will you be selling the new Team Scream 21.5 at the track or are these special order?
Also, a question about these motors. Do you set the timing on the dyno to optimum? So I would leave the timing as you have set it and adjust motor temp with gearing only, is that right?


----------



## formtheday

Chaz955i said:


> .
> 
> Oh and it is a Tamiya which should counter any recent rumors circulating that I am an X-Ray elitist. :tongue:


Chuck,

What Tamiya F1 chassis did you get?


----------



## Street Sweeper

*nevermind*

Nevermind


----------



## lowdoughracer

Hey everyone,

I am new to this thread, but not new to the hobby. My name is Jake Feskanin and I used to race oval at Classic Hobbies in Akron a long time ago. I am starting to get back into things and will be running at the Firecracker Classic next weekend. I have a ride for the Legends class that I am running, but I also wanted to try running the VTA for the Oval as well to see what that is like. Jimmy McKinley referred me to this thread to see if anyone might have a car they would be willing to let me rent for the day to run in that class as well. I will be up there Friday afternoon for practice and then all day Saturday for the race. If anyone could help me out that would be amazing! 

Thanks for your time!
Jake


----------



## ML23

Nice to see everyone. Thanks to David for letting me get some drive time. 

Drunk Mike


----------



## Adam B

Thanks for the added practice day crew. I think I ran a lot of laps today.


----------



## formtheday

Yes, good day of practice. Shaved off a little time with both cars. Now I think I need to turn up some timing in the F1 car. 

Chuck, Thank you for your time today helping me get my car set up and also the ride height gauge. Car handles much better. Just need to get the rear end to settle down and stop kicking out. Still shaved off some time with the USGT.


----------



## Chaz955i

Fun times yesterday. I will miss that layout. Hopefully we will see some future layouts incorporating corner dots and less hard barriers. 

As always nice job to NORCAR and all the other volunteers that make this possible.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

^ +1


----------



## Adam B

It pains me to admit that I didn't hate the dots on this layout. The last one I don't think I cared for because it was dots behind a wall and they were hard to see or judge, especially when I was standing closer to the pit side.


----------



## Lessen

That makes sense. I like dots because I can see the entire track. The closest 5 inches aren't hidden. Having barriers is necessary, but barriers and track edge's don't necessarily need to be one and the same ALL the time. It was a good layout, a lot of people enjoyed it immensely. 

I look forward to actually racing my 12th scale... as much as it pains me to say it.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Any of you BRP guys wanna come out and run the oval at the Firecracker Classic next weekend, lemme know 

You bring 'em, we'll run 'em!


----------



## Adam B

Josh, you looked good with the 12th scale man! It will actually help with your TC classes. I notice when I run both TC and 12th together for awhile, I do better then normal.


----------



## Mackin

BBQ on the menu for Sat.


----------



## Adam B

Mackin said:


> BBQ on the menu for Sat.


Please post in the appropriate spots. Saturday is some event where cars only turn left. This thread is for racers that have to set endpoints in both directions. 

Love ya Chuck!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Please post in the appropriate spots. Saturday is some event where cars only turn left. This thread is for racers that have to set endpoints in both directions.


You haven't seen some of the oval guys drive. They turn both ways, just not intentionally.


----------



## old_dude

Adam B said:


> It pains me to admit that I didn't hate the dots on this layout. The last one I don't think I cared for because it was dots behind a wall and they were hard to see or judge, especially when I was standing closer to the pit side.


If you guys would have seen us making that layout you would have shook your head. Sight lines were our main concern. We didn't want to hide the dots in the corners. I personally want to see layouts of this style often, we now have the pieces. The big question is how many indoor racers that haven't tried it would like it or would they just blow it off as a gimmick.


----------



## Lessen

I don't think its gimmicky at all, although I can understand why some may think so. When I can see the entire track and know precisely where my car is, I gain confidence in my ability to repeat. Also, co sider the general direction in-road is leading toward... VTA, USGT.. more and more folks are enjoying the scale look. Classes I used to think we're gimmicky are slowly becoming more relevant and it doesn't seem like its just locally. Racers like the scale looking cars, a scale looking track is logically the next step of progression. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> If you guys would have seen us making that layout you would have shook your head. Sight lines were our main concern. We didn't want to hide the dots in the corners. I personally want to see layouts of this style often, we now have the pieces. The big question is how many indoor racers that haven't tried it would like it or would they just blow it off as a gimmick.


Gimmick or not, I think it is great you guys are trying new things. It takes more than throwing down some click track and sandbags and then hoping it stays together and is easy on the cars. Didn't have to go to too many other tracks to figure out that we have it pretty good at The Gate.


----------



## all4fun

*Gate track*

I had mentioned to Wayne during the Tuning haus party race a couple of weeks ago that I am still planning on making more red and white striped berms like the two I made for the Midwest F1 race last winter. I need to talk to the Norcar club and find out what shapes would be best suited for there needs ( and layouts ) to better enhance the looks of the layouts and of course, easier on the cars. It's a lot of work but it's something I would like to do to contribute and support the fine race facility we are so lucky to have. Not to mention the great people that race there.


----------



## Lessen

Man, that would be fantastic Dave. Those things are awesome!


----------



## Adam B

The 26th yet?


----------



## Lessen

What's the hurry? You have a high grip off-road track to race at.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> What's the hurry? You have a high grip off-road track to race at.


Yeah, dirt may not be my thing. I was going to take up video games, but I like human interaction. I like going to the gate and talking to people as they swallow Chucks meat.


----------



## Lessen

You should. The competition is closer and the racing is more dynamic. The cars are not real, but the competition is. Plus, don't have to drive 6 hours. Sweet.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Fake racing, fake skills. The behavior is only as good as the physics model, and may not reflect reality at all.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Fake racing, fake skills. The behavior is only as good as the physics model, and may not reflect reality at all.


 That's a shame. See it as you want, but even at the club level the racing is closer, cleaner and has better parity. Every year the very best are able to turn there basement hobby into a full scale career. I'm not sure how one can justify that as fake.


----------



## Chaz955i

F1 wired up and ready to go. Just needs paint.


----------



## Lessen

What livery Chuck?


----------



## sg1

I'm working on the next layout...

There may be some tighter then normal sections and longer laptimes


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> I'm working on the next layout...
> 
> There may be some tighter then normal sections and longer laptimes


I can't wait. You guys and your silly oval racing. But I have saved a small fortune in gas. Filled up coming home from last practice day and won't need gas again until I head back on the 26th.


----------



## Lessen

Tighter and longer, nice. Will we run the a/c or can we count on it being hotter and stickier too?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Tighter and longer, nice. Will we run the a/c or can we count on it being hotter and stickier too?


Hopefully it will be a cool day 

Otherwise dress appropriately....

No Shirt
No Shoes
No Pants

Come on in!


----------



## Adam B

I would guess if turnout is good, A/C could be turned on. I would be willing to pay a little extra to cover some of the extra expense also.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I would guess if turnout is good, A/C could be turned on. I would be willing to pay a little extra to cover some of the extra expense also.


I'd rather see you with your shirt off...


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> I would guess if turnout is good, A/C could be turned on. I would be willing to pay a little extra to cover some of the extra expense also.


Dude, it was a joke. Of course the A/C will be on :freak:


----------



## all4fun




----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> I'd rather see you with your shirt off...


----------



## all4fun

Chaz955i said:


> F1 wired up and ready to go. Just needs paint.


Chuck.....glad to see you have an F1 ride now. The class is a blast! Just finished painting my new F60 body with the Mercedes livery. Can't wait to try out the "new look" at the Gate.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> What livery Chuck?


Josh, I'm just going with the standard Ferrari scheme.


----------



## Chaz955i

all4fun said:


> Chuck.....glad to see you have an F1 ride now. The class is a blast! Just finished painting my new F60 body with the Mercedes livery. Can't wait to try out the "new look" at the Gate.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Dave, looking forward to seeing that car. Sure it will look great.


----------



## Adam B

Hey, how about a practice day August 3rd? You game Mr. Mackin?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

So long time no talk.. So what is everyone running at NORCAR these days? Been wanting to stop out. Who is all running the show these days? Been out of the loop for a while.

Guess I need to change my avatar too while im at since the shop is gone. :-/


----------



## sg1

Work in progress...


----------



## Lessen

Nice.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Work in progress...


Looks good!

In for 17.5 Touring and F1


----------



## Adam B

Better start working on my TC. Still not sure if I can make it though. 

Hey Chuck, how about a practice day on the 3rd?


----------



## Lessen

I am in for stock 12th. Maybe run my USGT.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Finis...


----------



## sg1

I was just looking on FB for pics


----------



## Chaz955i

looks like rain tomorrow. Perfect day for racing. Will we see two heats of F1 and USGT? Would be really cool if we do. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> looks like rain tomorrow. Perfect day for racing. Will we see two heats of F1 and USGT? Would be really cool if we do. :thumbsup:


Last time I checked, today is bike ride Thursday. I think you mean rain on Saturday.

But yes, two heats of each would be nice.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Last time I checked, today is bike ride Thursday. I think you mean rain on Saturday.
> 
> But yes, two heats of each would be nice.


Yep, Saturday it is.


----------



## Adam B

Woohoo, finally get to play tomorrow. Time to take a nap then drive down. See you sexy people tomorrow, and Wayne.


----------



## Adam B

Is it next Saturday yet?


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Is it next Saturday yet?


Nice.  Always looking forward to the next event when things are progressing well. 

My USGT is driving a little better than when I started yesterday. I expect to have a more competitive motor next weekend though. I did learn that I don't like drag brake though, or maybe I just tried too much? Now gotta figure out what's up with my 1:12.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Nice.  Always looking forward to the next event when things are progressing well.
> 
> My USGT is driving a little better than when I started yesterday. I expect to have a more competitive motor next weekend though. Now gotta figure out what's up with my 1:12.


First, I would hook the 12th motor to your USGT car, or the USGT motor to the 12th. Chuck said your ESC was warm. If it's toast and you need something to use I have a LRP you can borrow.

In the summer I always look forward to the next event since they don't happen as often. This is another great time to do testing and get to the track. 4 club races in a row, AND an added practice day this Sunday. That's 5 times to run on the same layout with grip. I think the finale race layout we got to use it 3 or 4 times. Even though I was a little skeptical about this layout, it has sweeping, sharp, high speed, and low speed turns. If you get your car good on this, it might be good on any layout at the gate.


----------



## Adam B

*It's official!*

Practice day added next Sunday August 3rd. Looks like hours will be 8-4. Don't forget the club race Saturday also.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

So who is all running at the gate any more? I see Wayne appears to be running the show now.  layout looks great! What is everyone running? No response on last post.


----------



## Adam B

Mr-Tamiya said:


> So who is all running at the gate any more? I see Wayne appears to be running the show now.  layout looks great! What is everyone running? No response on last post.


There is a board of multiple people that "run" it, but it's safe to say Wayne is the ring leader. Almost all classes get ran, but turn out for each one varies from race day to race day or if there is an event in the future. For example I have not noticed WGT the last couple club race days. But 17.5 TC, 17.5 12th, VTA, USGT, F1 (currently making come back), and the house spec 12th scale class.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Tell me more about house spec 12th? That sounds most interesting.


----------



## Lessen

Spec tire, spec battery, spec non-adjustable timing motor (21.5), spec gearing. Slower than stock, but handling is similar for it's speed.

All the spec stuff is kind to the wallet so that's nice. I want to say $85-ish total for the spec gear?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

And you buy this through wayne? Any chassis?


----------



## sg1

Mr-Tamiya said:


> So who is all running at the gate any more? I see Wayne appears to be running the show now.  layout looks great! What is everyone running? No response on last post.


I'm not in charge... I do what Chuck says to do


----------



## sg1

Mr-Tamiya said:


> And you buy this through wayne? Any chassis?


Any 1/12 chassis

I think we have everything else at the track:
motor
battery
gears
tires


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Guys,
I am looking to sell my BMI 1/12th car. Lots of spare parts, 17.5 D3.5 motor and 1S battery. Car runs awesome, made the A at the finale. Looking for $85 shipped.
PM if interested and I can get some pics. Offering it here first.


----------



## Chaz955i

Had a lot of fun this last weekend. Fantastic layout and my latest "new" class F1 turned out to be more fun than I even expected. 2 wheel drive, narrow wheelbase, tire spinning power, and open wheels requires a totally different style of driving than I am used to. 

Great times as usual. :thumbsup:

Thanks NORCAR!


----------



## formtheday

When you attach your motor cooling fan to the chassis are you guys just using double sided servo tape?


----------



## Chaz955i

formtheday said:


> When you attach your motor cooling fan to the chassis are you guys just using double sided servo tape?


I haven't had much luck with tape as there isn't a lot of area to get a good hold of the fan. Perhaps with better tape? Lately I just find a good spot and shoe goo it down. Holds firm and can still be taken off when needed.


----------



## CarbonJoe

formtheday said:


> When you attach your motor cooling fan to the chassis are you guys just using double sided servo tape?


I use the gray outdoor tape from 3M. You can get it at Home Depot.


----------



## Lessen

3M tape works for me too. It seems as long as I clean both surfaces with DA it holds. I think I have one of both methods across a pair if chassis'. Both are secure for a year+


----------



## formtheday

Thanks guys. I actually found I had an aluminum heat sink the fan bolted right up to and stuck it on the motor.


----------



## Adam B

Racing tomorrow and practice Sunday!!


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Racing tomorrow and practice Sunday!!


Are you coming down on the 9th?


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Are you coming down on the 9th?


No sir. Wifey's birthday and hoping to take the family on a mini vacation other than brunswick, oh.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> No sir. Wifey's birthday and hoping to take the family on a mini vacation other than brunswick, oh.


Nice. Maybe see ya end of the month. I'm working tomorrow and possibly going to Mid-Ohio Sunday


----------



## sg1

Thanks everyone who came out to race/practice this weekend!

I submitted the results if you were running in the VTA and/or USGT National Points series.

See everyone this Saturday for some more racing!


----------



## Lessen

Wayne, are you guys doing any basic tech for USGT and VTA?


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Wayne, are you guys doing any basic tech for USGT and VTA?


Yeah! Don't want any cheaters!


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Wayne, are you guys doing any basic tech for USGT and VTA?


We didn't Saturday, but if someone is stepping up to be the "techer guy" we could


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> We didn't Saturday, but if someone is stepping up to be the "techer guy" we could


Maybe I setup my gear up front Sat. and give it a shot. :thumbsup: but somebody else should tech my car


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Maybe I setup my gear up front Sat. and give it a shot. :thumbsup: but somebody else should tech my car


We could do it in the main pit area, just a quick voltage, blinky, motor.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Steve better take that TSR 10.5 motor out of his USGT then...


----------



## Adam B

Bummer! Just looked at the schedule and I won't be able to see you people until warm up races probably.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> We could do it in the main pit area, just a quick voltage, blinky, motor.


Not sure I can make it or not. Some family stuff came up.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*shock bleeder from TQ Racing??*

Does anyone know the name or brand of shock bleeder vacuum pump, chuck had at the track? I've been on TQRacings website and searched "shock bleeder, shock stand, shock rebuild"' and even just "shock" ... nothing. So what am I doing wrong? Also is it possible to "hate" a website?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Street Sweeper said:


> Does anyone know the name or brand of shock bleeder vacuum pump, chuck had at the track? I've been on TQRacings website and searched "shock bleeder, shock stand, shock rebuild"' and even just "shock" ... nothing. So what am I doing wrong? Also is it possible to "hate" a website?


http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=5161

I made my own with a Vacuvin coffee saver and a piece of lexan

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/vacuvin-reg-coffee-saver-and-pump/1015798912


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Thanks Joe*



CarbonJoe said:


> http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=5161
> 
> I made my own with a Vacuvin coffee saver and a piece of lexan
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/vacuvin-reg-coffee-saver-and-pump/1015798912


Parts ordered. Thanks for the info. I put it to good use.


----------



## old_dude

To all of you just entering F1 and wanting to know how to mount the spec tires. Here is a great video on how to do it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq_T8vlYqbU


----------



## Adam B

Not counting tonight, almost A FULL MONTH BETWEEN CLUB RACES! Don't let this crap happen again. For gods sake I was looking at oval kits and wondering what has to be done to make my sons BRP car not suck.


----------



## Adam B

old_dude said:


> To all of you just entering F1 and wanting to know how to mount the spec tires. Here is a great video on how to do it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq_T8vlYqbU


Heard you will do it for wine?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Not counting tonight, almost A FULL MONTH BETWEEN CLUB RACES! Don't let this crap happen again. For gods sake I was looking at oval kits and wondering what has to be done to make my sons BRP car not suck.


We missed you last night.

It was weird not having someone walk behind me and stopping and just breathing heavy. I became so used to it....


----------



## Adam B

Stupid BRP and oval...


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Stupid BRP and oval...


HAHA! Tell you what Adam, if you bring out a BRP I'll join ya.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> HAHA! Tell you what Adam, if you bring out a BRP I'll join ya.


YEAH RIGHT! First, I wouldn't count on you showing up. Then, no way in heck I would make that drive to run a BRP car.


----------



## Lessen

Losing in a cheap car or losing in a pricey car.. What's the difference?


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Losing in a cheap car or losing in a pricey car.. What's the difference?


None to you I guess. losi, serpent, onpoint, and BRP. You always seem consistent.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Usually consistency is a good thing...


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> None to you I guess. losi, serpent, onpoint, and BRP. You always seem consistent.


Xray, Awesomatix, Serpent....


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sounds like we need a cage match.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Too bad ROAR makes it tough for clubs to make any money for all of the work to host the Carpet Nats.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/831289-carpet-nats-location-wish-list.html


----------



## Adam B

You try to talk a lot of smack for somebody that don't show up to race. When is the last time we both finished a race and you finished ahead of me? You racing next club race? How about warm up weekend? I didn't see your name on the classic list. Instead of trying to talk smack, SHOW UP AND TRY TO BACK YOUR TALK! And by the way, I have beat you with all the cars you listed.


----------



## Lessen

Just think how fantastic your record against me would be if you didn't blow out so much?

Yes, you dont see my name on the classic list. Because
.. [drumroll] Im not going.  I have other plans. Maybe the warm-up? But just 1:12 scale... you're less likely to break that.


----------



## CarbonJoe

How about a Thrilla' in Manilla?


----------



## Adam B

What a tool. Then again our win/loss percentage is probably close being we raced each other a few times in the last year. Maybe more times then that if we count races where I was in a higher main then you, but we didn't really battle it out in those cases did we?


----------



## CarbonJoe




----------



## Lessen

Why would you think it would be close?.. since you're supposedly so much better? I'm consistently slower and you STILL can't beat me every time. Maybe you should be more concerned with your track time, and less with mine? :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Lessen

^^ Detroit slang for "I've run out of snappy comebacks"


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Why would you think it would be close?.. since you're supposedly so much better? I'm consistently slower and you STILL can't beat me every time. Maybe you should be more concerned with your track time, and less with mine? :thumbsup:


I never once said I beat you every time or said I am so much better, I know I still tap out, news to nobody. But it annoys me when somebody is full of comments and smack talk but don't show up when they only have limited chances. Not only for track time, but also to support the place. It is what it is. Not going to sit here and blow up this thread with more nonsense. Have a good one.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Not going to sit here and blow up this thread with more nonsense. Have a good one.


Well, thanks for the entertainment thus far. Take care fine sir.


----------



## Mike Peterson

So.....what's new here.....Joe I did see the roar thing....jesus


----------



## CarbonJoe

Yeah, it's nice when people from across the country would like for us to host the Nats again.


----------



## old_dude

A couple of years ago we went over the $$ numbers for a ROAR Nats. It was staggering (no beer or wine involved either). The other issue is ROAR sets the entry fee for the racers and it isn't low. My feeling is that is why ROAR has trouble getting racers for those events. The Gate hosted a regional and had more racers than the Nats did in the same year. Lower entry fee= happier racers and more of them.


----------



## Lessen

Price for quantity. Not rocket science ya know.


----------



## Adam B

Anybody have a 25.5 motor for sale? Going to build Aiden a TC to try out.


----------



## jar

*Okay*

So, I don't know so much about the Nats. But I will say, from an entrants
perspective it must be a hard pill. With so many companies throughing so much $ at it, it's not so much the entry, perhaps more, the intimidation level. Most of the people who know they would have a shot don't have one and they know it ; so why enter.

The regionals are attainable by mortals. That should not exclude the Nats from taking place. In fact, they are what they are and we should treat them as they are, a jewl in the Gate's crown. The prestige of it.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Most people start their partying for the weekend on Friday night.


----------



## jar

*fun times*



CarbonJoe said:


> Most people start their partying for the weekend on Friday night.


Well we don't have as much reason as you but thanks for letting us know?


----------



## Adam B

Dirt season coming to an end Rudy?


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Most people start their partying for the weekend on Friday night.


We like to get a head start; and by "we" I mean myself and some other random third party whom nobody else was aware was involved in the conversation. :freak:


----------



## ic-racer

Looking at the schedule it reads Aug 26 BRP race. Will there be TC and F1 classes that day or just BRP?


----------



## CarbonJoe

ic-racer said:


> Looking at the schedule it reads Aug 26 BRP race. Will there be TC and F1 classes that day or just BRP?


BRP, 1/10 oval, Spec 1/12 road.


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> We like to get a head start; and by "we" I mean myself and some other random third party whom nobody else was aware was involved in the conversation. :freak:


Hey Lessen, you sound angry. Anyway, I wanted to let everyone know it's a public forum, I mean, we wouldn't want people to get the wrong idea, or anything. :wave:


----------



## jar

[QUfactAdam B;4812056]Dirt season coming to an end Rudy?[/QUOTE]

In fact localy, it's in a constant state of virtual self destruction, as of late. In fact, our local track just closed because the owner was letting novices run E-Scale and those novices seriously injurred a marshal. I mean come on guys. I've brought the issue to owners on multiple occasions to no avail; oh well.


----------



## Adam B

I miss chuck smith


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Hey Lessen, you sound angry. Anyway, I wanted to let everyone know it's a public forum, I mean, we wouldn't want people to get the wrong idea, or anything. :wave:


Not at all. Just giving you heck because I can. That's typically what I do, not out of anger, but for the reacting/response that I know I can count on. I'm currently batting 1.000 in the last few days. Thanks for contributing.


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> [QUfactAdam B;4812056]Dirt season coming to an end Rudy?


In fact localy, it's in a constant state of virtual self destruction, as of late. In fact, our local track just closed because the owner was letting novices run E-Scale and those novices seriously injurred a marshal. I mean come on guys. I've brought the issue to owners on multiple occasions to no avail; oh well.[/QUOTE]

I thought it was because the prag that didn't understand the concept of assumed risk decided to sue and is now, along with his apologist pals, banned from most tracks in Ohio?

When is your track opening? Should be a success given you have all the answers. 

I can already see your track rules.

1.Novices may not run e-scale 
2. It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> I miss chuck smith


And I miss you...


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again


I love that movie. Do you happen to have some fava beans and a fine Chianti?


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Do you happen to have some fava beans and a fine Chianti?


It is good and also one of Rudy's favorite comedies.


----------



## Adam B

Is it possible to update the schedule on the website? It only lists up to the warm up race. Those of us that need track time and have to travel would like to be able to make plans.


----------



## ic-racer

I'm trying to put together a USGT car. I have a Hobby*KING* X-car ESC. The timing options are "Very Low", "Low", "Normal", "High", and "Very High". Is the "Very Low" setting Ok for club races or do I need to get a different ESC.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...A_Brushless_Car_ESC_sensored_sensorless_.html


----------



## CarbonJoe

Not sure. You'd have to see which one has no timing advance, boost, or turbo. 

Another option is to run it in sensorless mode, which can't have any timing advance since it doesn't use a sensor to know the rotor position.

Or you could get a HobbyWING Justock, which is an approved ESC, Around $50.

HobbyKing also sells a Turnigy Trackstar ESC that has blinky mode.


----------



## Adam B

Hard to get the $50 just stock now with the release of the new version of it out. But if you can't find one, I might have a new one at home.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Hard to get the $50 just stock now with the release of the new version of it out. But if you can't find one, I might have a new one at home.


Maybe he can pick one up from Josh, who doesn't use them very often.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Maybe he can pick one up from Josh, who doesn't use them very often.


Ha! I'm minus 2 ESC's right now so I'm no help either.


----------



## ic-racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Another option is to run it in sensorless mode, which can't have any timing advance since it doesn't use a sensor to know the rotor position.
> 
> Or you could get a HobbyWING Justock, which is an approved ESC, Around $50.
> 
> HobbyKing also sells a Turnigy Trackstar ESC that has blinky mode.


Thanks for the info, I did not think of that. I got the X-car HobbyKing for my kids cars because they are only $25. I did not realize they did not 'blink.' I also now see the Trackstar does not even have a sensor cable.


----------



## Adam B

I miss Joe


----------



## CarbonJoe

Let's all hold hands in a circle and sing "Kumbaya".


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Let's all hold hands in a circle and sing "Kumbaya".


Great idea!.. but I may not show up for that either.


----------



## Adam B

Right now I miss Ron Mick. Maybe it's because I want a drink


----------



## old_dude

Hey guys I am back from hiatus. Will not be playing for a little while but the track doesn't have anything scheduled for awhile. 
I see esc issues looming and I will answer what I can.
Remember please use ROAR approved esc's/motors and we will all be happier. Although there are some people that will never be. (Special consideration given to testing of TSR products only). lol


----------



## Adam B

Oh man! I was using a torch and hot splatter sprayed back and got in my ear. My ear lobe is all goofy and messed up. Now I miss Wayne.


----------



## Lessen

Adam is clearly going through withdrawl. Somebody better get an on-road schedule together before something bad happens in Detroit...


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Oh man! I was using a torch and hot splatter sprayed back and got in my ear. My ear lobe is all goofy and messed up. Now I miss Wayne.


I can put some lotion in your ear...


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> I can put some "lotion" in your ear...



And he wonders why I don't show up half the time...:tongue:


----------



## ic-racer

old_dude said:


> Remember please use ROAR approved esc's/motors and we will all be happier. l


Follow up from the prior post on ESC...I'll get another HobbyWing Justock. That way my and the kids cars will all have the same ESC.


----------



## Adam B

ic-racer said:


> Follow up from the prior post on ESC...I'll get another HobbyWing Justock. That way my and the kids cars will all have the same ESC.


If you can't find the original just stock, let me know. I have a new one I took out of the box but haven't used, and I might still have one in a box.


----------



## Adam B

Brad Palmer said the Gate is hosting a UF1 event?!?! What, when, details?


----------



## Adam B

Today I was working in a construction zone near Detroit. This white haired man was yelling at kids because they were playing close to the machinery.... Now I miss Chuck Mackin.

ALSO

Doing a starter on a truck I realized I am not as strong as I was before, or it was a very heavy starter (trying to lift I one handed sucked) and I wished I had a little more strength. Then I missed Stu.


----------



## CarbonJoe

I was taking a leak at work today. Now I miss Chris Goetz.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I was taking a leak at work today. Now I miss Chris Goetz.


Ha! Nice one.


----------



## old_dude

Adam:
I had to do a starter yesterday too. Only thing, it was on my garden tractor. Darn gear stripped on it. I went to the part store and told them it didn't do well trying to gum it.


----------



## S.Stewart

Whats your schedule like for this weekend? Hoping to get some practice soon and was thinking of making the trip down...

Thanks!


----------



## sg1

S.Stewart said:


> Whats your schedule like for this weekend? Hoping to get some practice soon and was thinking of making the trip down...
> 
> Thanks!


We are finally getting a break and taking a weekend off 

Our schedule is here:

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## Adam B

Back in a construction zone today. Found out they are replacing gas lines. Now I miss Steve S.


----------



## Adam B

Rough couple last days, wished I had a helper. I miss Zack.


----------



## DougK

My boy is bugging me to death to get back on the track.


----------



## Lessen

DougK said:


> My boy is bugging me to death to get back on the track.


Mine too, plus the daughter wants in as well. I still need a few things and to paint a few lids.


----------



## LittleStuey

I miss Dawn's cookin' :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

I miss Chuck's Luv sauce!


----------



## sg1

I miss the shine off of Adam's bald head and angry faces he makes when he's driving...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I miss Wayne's ear loop


----------



## CarbonJoe

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I miss Wayne's ear loop


It makes a convenient handle.


----------



## jar

*tc*

anyone know of a last year's model, in good condition, at a decent price, somewhere?


----------



## old_dude

jar said:


> anyone know of a last year's model, in good condition, at a decent price, somewhere?


Check with Jason. He had a couple VBC cars I think.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Wayne - purge your pm box!


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne - purge your pm box!


I do every day... it's filled back up with 24 hours...


----------



## Adam B

I may skip this Saturday just because I am coming next Friday and not leaving until Sunday. By then ALL onroad cars should be built and ready to go. And maybe a new futaba radio will arrive by then as well.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Then you can't complain about the amount of time between club races.


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> Then you can't complain about the amount of time between club races.


True. But I can complain about driving there 2 weeks in a row. It's about $80 in gas and 3 hours each way. I will probably be there, need to get away from real world headaches for a day. Even if it's to sit and stare at Wayne.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> True. But I can complain about driving there 2 weeks in a row. It's about $80 in gas and 3 hours each way. I will probably be there, need to get away from real world headaches for a day. Even if it's to sit and stare at Wayne.


You were doing more then just sitting...


----------



## Bigz84

cant wait to hit the track on the 14th...sooo far away....


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, no doubt. I thought I was coming out this week, but it turns out we have a picnic we're on the hook for. 

I'm hoping Chase will be able to drive. Poor guy needs something he can participate in.


----------



## ccm399

Fun day yesterday! 

Thanks to everyone at NORCAR for creating such an awesome facility for the racers. Very smoothly ran program too. 

Mike and Chuck put on a driving clinic in TC to finish off the night in style. It was really refreshing to see actual racing... not just "I want that position so I'm going to take it from you" type driving. Good stuff. 

I'll be back for sure... next time with my own car. 

Chris


----------



## Adam B

Glad I came down saturday. The layout is pretty fun and has some tough spots, for me at least and my heavy throttle finger. Glad my 12th scale didn't stink. It is nice having somebody like Wise there to run cars to verify it is me and not the car. Just some tweaks on that and it will be good to go. TC was a struggle with grip issues, but got better through the day. I don't see how Joe can run back to back with so many different classes. Going from 12th to TC made the TC seem like I was trying to control a rocket. Maybe going from TC to 12th would have been an easier transition. F1 car needs some tuning still, but after this coming weekend my hopes are to get everything ready for the UF1 race at the end of the month. 

As always thanks to all the people that make that place possible.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

What is the F.R.P points series?


----------



## CarbonJoe

RICOTHOMAS said:


> What is the F.R.P points series?


It's a series dealing with Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic. I think that the points are based on durometer?


Actually, Franchise Racing Products is sponsoring a Wednesday night road racing series. Big shout out to Mr. Wise for giving back to the hobby. Remember, when you go out to dinner with fellow racers, you can write that off as a "business expense".


----------



## Adam B

You guys might consider finding out what the group code is at that hotel and post it on the site or with large event announcements. Unless you get the right person, it's a S.O.B to explain to them. Might be easier if we can just tell them what to type in.

UPDATE!
the code is "LNORC"
If you connect to the hotel site from the link on NORCAR's website, it automatically applies the discount.


----------



## robert s

Thanks for the information Adam. I have added the code to tell them to get the NORCAR discount to the website under Hotel information

Robert


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

CarbonJoe said:


> It's a series dealing with Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic. I think that the points are based on durometer?
> 
> 
> Oh


----------



## jar

RICOTHOMAS said:


> CarbonJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a series dealing with Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic. I think that the points are based on durometer?
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> What is Norcar es'. It'll be a new language soon. I liken it more to french; sort of elegant.
Click to expand...


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Been a while but hope to be back racing with you guys on the 18th for some FUN.

Lost my father recently and it took a toll on me among other life things.

1/12 scale and either USGT or VTA for a change up.

Wayne if you get a chance see my pm - your probably swamped.


----------



## Lessen

Sorry to hear of your loss. Be well.


----------



## Mike Peterson

CarbonJoe said:


> It's a series dealing with Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic. I think that the points are based on durometer?
> 
> 
> Actually, Franchise Racing Products is sponsoring a Wednesday night road racing series. Big shout out to Mr. Wise for giving back to the hobby. Remember, when you go out to dinner with fellow racers, you can write that off as a "business expense".


It helps if your at least 1 hour from home....


----------



## old_dude

clarkwhoracing said:


> Been a while but hope to be back racing with you guys on the 18th for some FUN.
> 
> Lost my father recently and it took a toll on me among other life things.
> 
> 1/12 scale and either USGT or VTA for a change up.
> 
> Wayne if you get a chance see my pm - your probably swamped.


Sorry to hear that. I am going through the same thing my self. I have taken over all the paper work involved as well as the finances. I feel like I am swamped sometimes.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

old_dude said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am going through the same thing my self. I have taken over all the paper work involved as well as the finances. I feel like I am swamped sometimes.


Luckily me and my brother are handling everything jointly so its not as bad.

Coming out and racing hopefully will bring me out of my slump.


----------



## jar

clarkwhoracing said:


> Been a while but hope to be back racing with you guys on the 18th for some FUN.
> 
> Lost my father recently and it took a toll on me among other life things.
> 
> 1/12 scale and either USGT or VTA for a change up.
> 
> Wayne if you get a chance see my pm - your probably swamped.


Very tough. Keep at it.


----------



## jar

*cicr*

Let's not forget our southern friends, it's southern cbus but, all the same, an on road facility. And new.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

jar said:


> Let's not forget our southern friends, it's southern cbus but, all the same, an on road facility. And new.


Translation please.


----------



## Adam B

Eventually you learn to speak Rudy. he is talking about CICR, Columbus ->INDIANA<- carpet racers. He is correct that is south of The Gate, but also west and over 300 miles away.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Eventually you learn to speak Rudy.


Eh. Understand, maybe. Speak? Not exactly on my bucket list.


----------



## ccm399

Is it the 18th yet????


----------



## clarkwhoracing

ccm399 said:


> Is it the 18th yet????


Chris - whatcha running?


----------



## ccm399

1/12th spec. Nothing too fancy. 

Tons - O - Fun though! :thumbsup:

Sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

I agree 1/12 scale is fun!!

Need a little guidance from the touring car guys on getting rid of tweak on a set-up. Setting up a WGT and VTA car.

Matched the shocks up with calipers the best I could, rebuilt the shocks all the same, set the droop properly on all 4 corners and the ride height equal.

I am using a Zepplin scale set-up to get it dialed in. 

Both the cars I am setting up have been totally tore down and rebuilt.

All I can think of is that the weights I have on the cars to meet the requirements are not in good spots or I am missing something.

Any help would be great so I can give these a run on the track on the 18th.

Also looking to use / borrow a tc set-up system to get things further dialed in. If someone can do this please pm so I know and can plan my time to use them at the track.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Mr. Mackin - I will have the $40 I owe you for the WGT motor for you also on the 18th.


----------



## Lessen

clarkwhoracing said:


> Need a little guidance from the touring car guys on getting rid of tweak on a set-up. Setting up a WGT and VTA car.


Might just be in the shocks. I like to call it preload tweak. I take it you have scales?

If your droop is set correctly and ride height is proper, put the car on scales. Typically what happens is that one pair of opposite corners (ie. left/front and right/rear) is heavier than the other. Start at one of the "light" corners and ADD maybe 1/8 turn of preload, then take away 1/8 turn from the "heavy" corner. do that all the way around until the L/R balance is equal (or at least close). Many times I have trouble getting both the front and rear pair to be equal in which case that may be a chassis balance issue, but if either the front or rear is equal and the other is off by say... 15g that's still pretty good. If done right the ride height will be the same as before you started. If off balance happens at one end and you don't have time to diagnose further just make sure the off balance pair is at the front. If it's at the back the car will settle to one side under power and always drift when you expect it go straight. Obviously that's a total PITA to deal with and no amount of steering trim will fix it on the fly. Hope that is helpful.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Lessen said:


> Might just be in the shocks. I like to call it preload tweak. I take it you have scales?
> 
> If your droop is set correctly and ride height is proper, put the car on scales. Typically what happens is that one pair of opposite corners (ie. left/front and right/rear) is heavier than the other. Start at one of the "light" corners and ADD maybe 1/8 turn of preload, then take away 1/8 turn from the "heavy" corner. do that all the way around until the L/R balance is equal (or at least close). Many times I have trouble getting both the front and rear pair to be equal in which case that may be a chassis balance issue, but if either the front or rear is equal and the other is off by say... 15g that's still pretty good. If done right the ride height will be the same as before you started. If off balance happens at one end and you don't have time to diagnose further just make sure the off balance pair is at the front. If it's at the back the car will settle to one side under power and always drift when you expect it go straight. Obviously that's a total PITA to deal with and no amount of steering trim will fix it on the fly. Hope that is helpful.


I thought of the shock adjustments but thought it would throw the ride height off doing it. 

I am gonna take them down to basics and re-check the shocks, drop, etc and give your advise a whirl. I got the zepplin scale set-up with the 4 and when I put it on the scales I could see what you were saying just was unsure on what to do.

How do I go about verifying that the weight on the car is balanced since I am sure that would play a role. Would I basically set-up on the scales of the 4 corners of the chassis and go from there?

I am pretty good on 1/12 and wgt set-ups and dialing them in just getting back to a tc set-up is a change.

Thanks for the info! Helps get another person running more classes.....


----------



## Chaz955i

Looking forward to getting back to racing. Seems like it has been forever and my schedule hasn't been very accommodating to getting to the track as of late. As usual I will be running TC with some F1 thrown in. Also have a Tamiya M-chassis in case anyone wants to run that class. 

Maybe if we can get our racers to commit to at least one class for the season we can get more consistent turnouts by heat? Joe K doesn't count as he committed to every class. He has earned his nickname Ironman.


----------



## ccm399

I hear ya! 

Seems like forever for me too. Work has me out of town for the next FRP race AND the 25th. Bummer. I gotta make it out for the 18th!


----------



## Chaz955i

Any rubber TC tires in stock at the hobby shop? Supply running low and need to pick some up.

Thanks,

Das Winger


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Any rubber TC tires in stock at the hobby shop? Supply running low and need to pick some up.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Das Winger


I think there's some Jaco Blue's there


----------



## clarkwhoracing

I will be on the hunt for Xray t3 2012 parts if anyone has some to spare or sell.


----------



## ccm399

Track looks good guys!


----------



## Chaz955i

Ok ladies, who is in for what this weekend?

TC & F1 for me


Took her to the Comfort Inn
Tucked her inn...


----------



## sg1

I here we'll have some out of staters coming in for some 1/12 action....

Be ready!!


----------



## ccm399

I'm in!

1/12 Spec


----------



## Adam B

I may come down for some TC and 12th. Not sure yet.


----------



## ccm399

Hey Guys,

If it's OK with everyone I plan to bring my camera this weekend. No promises on good pics though as I have never shot indoor on-road. Indoor off-road yes... I think I can get a handle on it pretty quick. The lighting is MUCH better at NORCAR than most off-road tracks so that should help!

Chris


----------



## Chaz955i

This is a good start.....

What about the Factor Tamiya drivers Dale and Ed?

Chuck "It isn't Macklin" Mackin?

Robert S?

Ron Mick?

Joe K?

Rockstar Brian Wedge?

Mel P?

I believe one of our World's reps Mr. FRP himself may be making an appearance


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> This is a good start.....
> 
> What about the Factor Tamiya drivers Dale and Ed?
> 
> Chuck "It isn't Macklin" Mackin?
> 
> Robert S?
> 
> Ron Mick?
> 
> Joe K?
> 
> Rockstar Brian Wedge?
> 
> Mel P?
> 
> I believe one of our World's reps Mr. FRP himself may be making an appearance


I'll be running F1 this weekend.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> I'll be running F1 this weekend.


Excellent! Haven't been in the same class with you for a while and it is always fun racing against or more accurately getting lapped repeatedly by you. See you this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## clarkwhoracing

1/12 scale, 1/12 scale spec

Once I get my xray might be tc or usgt not sure...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Anybody running VTA?


----------



## ccm399

The couple times I have been at the track there has been a VTA class. I think there were two heats last time if memory serves. 

Chris


----------



## Lessen

I'm planning to return to VTA , although I can't make it this weekend.


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Anybody running VTA?


You should be running 1/12 with us!


----------



## ccm399

2 & 1/2 days and counting....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> You should be running 1/12 with us!


Planning on it, just wondering about VTA. I may also be bringing Tinker Bailes along. I also got an Altered Ego so you may have to work some of your setup magic with it Wayne.


----------



## ccm399

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Planning on it, just wondering about VTA. I may also be bringing Tinker Bailes along. I also got an Altered Ego so you may have to work some of your setup magic with it Wayne.



As long as the car is not tweaked the magic is in the box!  Of course Waynie has his own "brand" of magic too but... 

See you Saturday.

Chris


----------



## nate.wagner

I have drill this weekend but I'm going to bring my stuff with me in case I get out early'ish, maybe I can make 1 qual and main if you guys run long.


----------



## Adam B

I'm out for this weekend. I kept thinking I had something to do on the 18th. Sure do, Aiden has a Cub Scout event planned that day. Damn kids.

See you the 25th, I hope.


----------



## ccm399

One more day.....


----------



## Chaz955i

ccm399 said:


> One more day.....


Yep, getting close. :thumbsup:


----------



## ccm399

Chaz955i said:


> Yep, getting close. :thumbsup:


I feels like forever since I have driven a car... I will probably have to re-learn how to drive again. Can't wait to actually race my own car. 

See you guys bright and early tomorrow. 

Chris


----------



## Mackin

We are planning on a practice day next Sunday the 26th from 8-4. Anybody interested in a practice day this Sunday. I might not be on the board anymore but, I still have a key.

chuck


----------



## ccm399

Mackin said:


> We are planning on a practice day next Sunday the 26th from 8-4. Anybody interested in a practice day this Sunday. I might not be on the board anymore but, I still have a key.
> 
> chuck


Depending on how the wife is feeling Sunday I might be up for running some laps after church.


----------



## Chaz955i

If anyone can spare some 100k or above diff lube it would be much appreciated. Would like to try my gear diff tomorrow but my order from Amainhobbies did not show up.

Thx


----------



## Street Sweeper

Mackin said:


> We are planning on a practice day next Sunday the 26th from 8-4. Anybody interested in a practice day this Sunday. I might not be on the board anymore but, I still have a key.
> 
> chuck


I wouldn't mind turning some laps this Sunday if there will be an opportunity. Thanks


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Still On?*



Street Sweeper said:


> I wouldn't mind turning some laps this Sunday if there will be an opportunity. Thanks


Are we still looking at practice for tomorrow Sunday the 19th?


----------



## ccm399

Great time today guys! 

I'll sort through the pics and see if I got anything good ASAP. 

Chris


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Had a good time today and like normal I pull something out and do better in the main than qualifying even though I was last even though I did not hear it. LOL.....

Thanks Chuck for helping with the upper plate - I will repay sometime soon....

Mike P - Black Fronts - Green Rears were the ticket for me!!!!


----------



## ccm399

Best shot of the day:


----------



## ccm399

Couple more good ones:


----------



## ccm399

A few more:


----------



## ccm399

Sorry the pics are grainy... I had to push the ISO through the roof to get any kind of shutter speed. I gotta see if I cna dig up my copy of noise ninja to process the pics through. 

Hopefully by next time I'll have a tray to charge the batteries for the flash and I can give the flash a try. 

Chris


----------



## Street Sweeper

ccm399 said:


> Sorry the pics are grainy... I had to push the ISO through the roof to get any kind of shutter speed. I gotta see if I cna dig up my copy of noise ninja to process the pics through.
> 
> Hopefully by next time I'll have a tray to charge the batteries for the flash and I can give the flash a try.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for taking the time to shoot and post pics. I've tried to do the same with a cannon rebel t3i using the kit lense. Same or even worse results with respect to iso and noise. Even though there is an abundance of ambient light I think the cars are moving fast enough in relation to distance from camera you will need a fairly speedy lens with an fstop at or below 2. Flash may help but in this case I doubt it. Of course all of this is my totally non professional opinion. It would be interesting to know what set up you were using.


----------



## sg1

Street Sweeper said:


> Are we still looking at practice for tomorrow Sunday the 19th?


No.

Next Sunday, yes


----------



## ccm399

Street Sweeper said:


> Thanks for taking the time to shoot and post pics. I've tried to do the same with a cannon rebel t3i using the kit lense. Same or even worse results with respect to iso and noise. Even though there is an abundance of ambient light I think the cars are moving fast enough in relation to distance from camera you will need a fairly speedy lens with an fstop at or below 2. Flash may help but in this case I doubt in. Of course all of this is my totally non professional opinion. It would be interesting to know what set up you were using.


My pleasure. :thumbsup:

Nikon D90
18-200 Lens
1600 ISO (I can go higher now that I know I still have Noise Ninja)

The fastest shutter speed I could get was 160 which is NO where near fast enough. Outdoor I typically shoot ~400-600 shutter speed shots unless panning then I am down in the 100 range. 99% of the shots from yesterday are panning shots just to get the car to not be blurry. 

A flash will help for sure. I have shoot indoor off road and the flash worked out just fine. The trick is bounce flash. I'll be ready to try that next time. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399

Oh, I almost forgot.

Link to the rest of the pics. Do with them what you like. 

10-18-14 Pics

Chris


----------



## Lessen

Those are some pretty nice shots. I attempted dabbling in some photography but my lack of knowledge and proper equipment didn't yield very many good results. It's fun though for sure although I think I enjoyed active cinematography more.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Excellent job with the pics Chris. Thanks for taking time to crawl all over the track to get these, very appreciated. Great racing yesterday, 1/12th stock was fun and the caliber of drivers was amazing.


----------



## Mackin

Great turnout yesterday. Thanks to Chris for taking the pictures. They were great! Next race FRP Wed night with a club race next Sat. We will also be having an open practice next Sun. Last chance for track time before the HC. Once again thanks to everyone for their support.

chuck

I am selling my USGT car. It's a Xray T3/12 as pretty much a roller, but with the steering servo, front gear diff and spool. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm before I list it.


----------



## old_dude

ccm399 said:


> Best shot of the day:


I now know why the car had a push in the sweeper but was great everywhere else. Almost like a sprint car with the front wing in the air.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Mackin said:


> Great turnout yesterday. Thanks to Chris for taking the pictures. They were great! Next race FRP Wed night with a club race next Sat. We will also be having an open practice next Sun. Last chance for track time before the HC. Once again thanks to everyone for their support.
> 
> chuck
> 
> I am selling my USGT car. It's a Xray T3/12 as pretty much a roller, but with the steering servo, front gear diff and spool. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm before I list it.


You getting another car or not running USGT anymore? 
I had a good time. Next time I'll make sure I tighten my kingpin screws when I put the front end together :freak:. I did learn alot standing on the stand and watching Steve drive tho. It made me realize how badly I am over driving the track.


----------



## Mackin

New car.


----------



## DougK

I had a great time. As Stu walked away with the B Chuck had me rattled for 8 min. Good stuff. Jake was parking in the infield to let other racers go by and I think that did more harm then good, I stood by him in the main and try to coach him, and seem to work a little better sorry to anyone if he was in your way, but thats spec, and he will do better as the year goes on.

Doug K,.


----------



## ccm399

DougK said:


> I had a great time. As Stu walked away with the B Chuck had me rattled for 8 min. Good stuff. Jake was parking in the infield to let other racers go by and I think that did more harm then good, I stood by him in the main and try to coach him, and seem to work a little better sorry to anyone if he was in your way, but thats spec, and he will do better as the year goes on.
> 
> Doug K,.


Hi Doug,

Jake did a lot better in the main yes. Your advise of not slowing down when faster cars are coming up was GREAT! It sounded like his car was tweaked in the main which makes driving all that much harder. 

I can't speak for the other guys but I know I need to do a better job of waiting for the right spot too. I'm sure it's hard for him to tell how quickly we are closing on him as well. I have zero depth perception so that doesn't really help me in passing situations. 

Good times all around. If you guys ever have any questions please feel free to come ask, I'd be glad to help in any way I can. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399

old_dude said:


> I now know why the car had a push in the sweeper but was great everywhere else. Almost like a sprint car with the front wing in the air.


Hey Ron,

As always pics are free... Setup improvements as a result of them however... 

Glad to help. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399

Street Sweeper said:


> Thanks for taking the time to shoot and post pics. I've tried to do the same with a cannon rebel t3i using the kit lense. Same or even worse results with respect to iso and noise. Even though there is an abundance of ambient light I think the cars are moving fast enough in relation to distance from camera you will need a fairly speedy lens with an fstop at or below 2. Flash may help but in this case I doubt it. Of course all of this is my totally non professional opinion. It would be interesting to know what set up you were using.


Here's a quick example of indoor off road. Trust me the track was NOT this well lit! Bounce flash technique. 



Now back to the On-Road discussion!


----------



## Street Sweeper

ccm399 said:


> Here's a quick example of indoor off road. Trust me the track was NOT this well lit! Bounce flash technique.
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the On-Road discussion!


Hmm, I've used bounce flash as well with outstanding results. But ALWAYS in a static setting. For some reason it never occurred to me to use it while shooting action shots. Which I don't have a lot of experience with.


----------



## ccm399

Street Sweeper said:


> Hmm, I've used bounce flash as well with outstanding results. But ALWAYS in a static setting. For some reason it never occurred to me to use it while shooting action shots. Which I don't have a lot of experience with.


I'm no pro I just like to play around with settings and techniques until I get the results I am after. We'll see how it work at NORCAR soon. Maybe for the HC....


----------



## camino86

I'm going to try to make it up on the 26th for practice for my 1st time back this year and wanted to know what time your going to be open from and to and how much


----------



## Chaz955i

Great time Saturday. F1 was an absolute riot. Good close racing when almost everyone is within a lap of TQ. Looking forward the next race.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Nice pics Chris!!


I have a roller CRC WGT for sale and also a ARTR 1/12 spec car if anyone is interested. 

More stuff going on in my life and need to thin things out.


----------



## camino86

What are the yours for Sundays practice?


----------



## Mackin

8am to 4pm on Sunday.


----------



## camino86

Mackin will u have your usgt running Sunday? Need some1 to get a baseline off of to see if the cars working right


----------



## Mackin

camino86 said:


> Mackin will u have your usgt running Sunday? Need some1 to get a baseline off of to see if the cars working right


I plan on it.


----------



## ccm399

You boys and girls have fun tomorrow! Be sure to run some laps for me! 

Chris


----------



## chuck_thehammer

going thru stuff today..

found a flier of Norcar, dated Fall/Winter 1998/1999,,,
Bratenahl Recreation Center...

and the contact information was Don Smolik and Don Deutsch

I only want to this location 1 time.


----------



## old_dude

chuck_thehammer said:


> going thru stuff today..
> 
> found a flier of Norcar, dated Fall/Winter 1998/1999,,,
> Bratenahl Recreation Center...
> 
> and the contact information was Don Smolik and Don Deutsch
> 
> I only want to this location 1 time.


You need to visit the new location and see the Don Smolik tribute.


----------



## ccm399

old_dude said:


> I now know why the car had a push in the sweeper but was great everywhere else. Almost like a sprint car with the front wing in the air.


Hey Ron,

Any luck getting the car to stop pushing this week?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Yes, visit the Bruswick location. I am still racing there on occation when The BRP cars run oval.


----------



## old_dude

ccm399 said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Any luck getting the car to stop pushing this week?


Kind of. Raised it up but went softer. I improved my lap times a bunch. Reluctant to try much more as the track for the HWC will have a lot of traction and that push could become a traction roll in a heart beat with one of these cars.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Kind of. Raised it up but went softer. I improved my lap times a bunch. Reluctant to try much more as the track for the HWC will have a lot of traction and that push could become a traction roll in a heart beat with one of these cars.


I was pushing it hard to try to keep you, Nate and Stu in sight. Once the fronts went away it was game over. Very interesting how the tires change throughout a run. Very fun class. Going to take a bit of work to get near the pace you guys are setting.


----------



## jar

*Hey*

Guess that car! There's four there.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Guess that car! There's four there.


LMAO! Thanks Rudy! Always nice to have some random picture thrown in the hat to spice things up.


----------



## camino86

Rudy viper, R8,porsha 997r, 458 Italia


----------



## jar

:thumbsup:


camino86 said:


> Rudy viper, R8,porsha 997r, 458 Italia


LoL, we got a winner!:hat:

I think it's an R8 Ultra. But yeah, Lessen didn't even try.

How about this, US, Germany, Germany and Italy.

Emphasis on US in the front.


----------



## chuck_thehammer

Donald Deutsch said:


> Yes, visit the Bruswick location. I am still racing there on occation when The BRP cars run oval.


 
Did you own/work the Mentor track.. behind a lumber yard/building?

that is where I got the bug for road racing.. as I was already oval .. 
after several questions. he took me to the back room and showed me how a work stand helped with 12th scale cars..
bought stand. Rc12. batteries, tires and a few other items..

raced in Mentor for 2 winter.
raced at Gates Northfield road track 3 winters...
I have been to the current Gate location a few times.
and I plan a visit soon. and wife does want me to find someplace to race in the winter....(out of her hair)...
but I do not fit in a shoe box.
JimmyMack has invited me for the December 6 race.. I think it is the "6".
but may visit a lot sooner.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Yes I owned D&S Hobbies and Raceway in Concord Ohio. :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Donald Deutsch said:


> Yes I owned D&S Hobbies and Raceway in Concord Ohio. :wave:


Great facility, raced there many times


----------



## camino86

Does any1 know if the trakpower 21.5 is legal for usgt?


----------



## ccm399

camino86 said:


> Does any1 know if the trakpower 21.5 is legal for usgt?


USGT Rules:

*Class: USGT*


Motor/Rotor: ROAR approved 21.5 with ROAR approved tuning rotor
ESC: Any ROAR approved non-timing ESC in its approved “Blinky” mode.
Battery: Any hard case 2s. Need not be ROAR approved.
Gearing: Open
Tires/Rims: Ride RIE24025 tires and inserts (available through Gravity R/C or NORCAR)
Body: Any body that is not a ROAR TC2, GTP, DP, WGT or truck. Production based bodies, no "prototypes".
Maximum Battery Voltage: 8.40v
Minimum Ground Clearance: 5mm
Minimum Weight: 1450g
Maximum Width: 200mm
Minimum Body Height/Wing: Any “scale” molded wing can be used. Lexan wings are limited to a 10mm maximum height including the side dams.


----------



## camino86

Iv seen the rules I just don't know if its a legal motor, the box doesn't say anything about roar legal but then on other sites they say roar compatible others say roar pending so idk if it is or not I can't find anything that says it is or is not


----------



## ccm399

camino86 said:


> Iv seen the rules I just don't know if its a legal motor, the box doesn't say anything about roar legal but then on other sites they say roar compatible others say roar pending so idk if it is or not I can't find anything that says it is or is not



Google ROAR approved 21.5

From that list:

Stock/21.5 Spec Hobby King Hobby King Turnigy Trackstar 9192000034


----------



## Chaz955i

camino86 said:


> Iv seen the rules I just don't know if its a legal motor, the box doesn't say anything about roar legal but then on other sites they say roar compatible others say roar pending so idk if it is or not I can't find anything that says it is or is not


Hey Jason, 
The following motor is on the ROAR approval list.

Stock/21.5 Spec Hobbico TrakPower TrakPower MS Series TKPC5050 April 13, 2013 

Later,
Chuck


----------



## camino86

Thanks


----------



## ccm399

Seems I copied the wrong line... Sorry about that!

Chris


----------



## old_dude

To anyone looking to see if their motor is approved for use.

www.roarracing.com/approved_brushless_motors.php and also go to the ROAR forum on approvals.

They also have a list for ESC's

www.roarracing.com/approved_non_timing_escs.php

Saves asking questions. 
All of our classes require that you use both except BRP and VTA. VTA has a limited motor list as shown in our rules.


----------



## ccm399

Thanks for doing that Ron. Posting the links to the ROAR lists was on my list of things to do today but you beat me to it! Posting the links will allow people to get to the most up to date list(s) too. 

Good stuff. 

Chris


----------



## Mackin

Hey Wayne, 
How about an open practice on the 16th? The Indoor Champs isn't far off.


----------



## nate.wagner

So the Nats is going to be @ Horsham. ROAR doesn't do F1?


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Hey Wayne,
> How about an open practice on the 16th? The Indoor Champs isn't far off.


Anything for you!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Need some help guys.

Got an Xray to run USGT and need some guidance on a good set-up to start with. Gearing, timing, set-up, etc. etc.

Be running d3.5 motor, and T3 2012 chassis.

Like to have it built to run for next club race.



I also have my Spec 1/12 scale up for sale on rctech if anyone is interested.


----------



## old_dude

clarkwhoracing said:


> Need some help guys.
> 
> Got an Xray to run USGT and need some guidance on a good set-up to start with. Gearing, timing, set-up, etc. etc.
> 
> Be running d3.5 motor, and T3 2012 chassis.
> 
> Like to have it built to run for next club race.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have my Spec 1/12 scale up for sale on rctech if anyone is interested.


First off ditch the D3.5, it doesn't have enough torque to move a TC well. I would go with a Turnigy Trackstar or see Wayne. With one of those motors gear about 96t spur and 51 pinion to start. I run Associated blue springs on the front and silver on the rear. These are about 17# (blue) and 14.5# (silver). Mid positions on the towers to start 1.5 degrees of camber all the way around and 3 deg of rear toe. Slight toe out in front. That should get you around the track.


----------



## camino86

I'm selling my losi xxxsG+ and parts lot along with a set of good vta wheel and 25.5 motor with usable body pm me for more info


----------



## clarkwhoracing

old_dude said:


> First off ditch the D3.5, it doesn't have enough torque to move a TC well. I would go with a Turnigy Trackstar or see Wayne. With one of those motors gear about 96t spur and 51 pinion to start. I run Associated blue springs on the front and silver on the rear. These are about 17# (blue) and 14.5# (silver). Mid positions on the towers to start 1.5 degrees of camber all the way around and 3 deg of rear toe. Slight toe out in front. That should get you around the track.


Thanks for the info.......


----------



## camino86

Old dude I will be able to get that on the 15th if u can get it there for me if not the following week is ok


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> Old dude I will be able to get that on the 15th if u can get it there for me if not the following week is ok


Have to see, I have surgery on the 13th and it will depend on the recovery.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Wishing you well on your surgery Ron.


----------



## ccm399

Who's ready for some On-Road this Saturday??? Can't wait to see what The Gate crew has waiting for us when we get there. 

I'll be bringing my camera with me so get those rides shined up! Speaking of that, I have secured some hardware that should yield much improved pics. We'll see! 

Oh, to the Gate Spec racers... be sure to get on the track during practice as I will not be able to shoot anything while driving. 

Bring them out boys and girls.

Chris


----------



## old_dude

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Wishing you well on your surgery Ron.


Not serious just a scope of the knee. I should be back the following week.


----------



## ccm399

old_dude said:


> Not serious just a scope of the knee. I should be back the following week.


Hope you get back on your feet ASAP!

Chris


----------



## old_dude

ccm399 said:


> Hope you get back on your feet ASAP!
> 
> Chris


They told me a couple of days. I am hoping, I don't want to miss the FRP race next Wednesday.


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> Old dude I will be able to get that on the 15th if u can get it there for me if not the following week is ok


Jason:
Are you going to race that day? I may be able to drop it off.


----------



## ccm399

old_dude said:


> They told me a couple of days. I am hoping, I don't want to miss the FRP race next Wednesday.


That makes two of us! 

Chris


----------



## camino86

Yes I'm racing on the 15th


----------



## ccm399

I wonder what kind of treat the boys have for us after their "Government Holiday" today!

Maybe we'll get a sneak peak? I keep checking FB for an update. 

Chris


----------



## camino86

Ron does it have and wheel with it no big deal just need to know if I'm buying some


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> Ron does it have and wheel with it no big deal just need to know if I'm buying some


I will have several sets of the Pardus tires tires and wheels with it. You will want to get a set of the new ones we run. They work much better.


----------



## ccm399

I see from the FB post I have so catching up to do. Glad to hear they put the HC layout back down though as I did not get a chance to run it. 

See you all Saturday!

Chris


----------



## camino86

Fun day of racing today starting to get the usgt tuned in and the new F1 ran ok for it's 1st run got some work to do on both


----------



## Chaz955i

camino86 said:


> Fun day of racing today starting to get the usgt tuned in and the new F1 ran ok for it's 1st run got some work to do on both


Glad you made it out. Your F1 didn't look too far out. You were running good laps at the end of the race. You coming out next Saturday?


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> Fun day of racing today starting to get the usgt tuned in and the new F1 ran ok for it's 1st run got some work to do on both


You actually put that together and ran it yesterday?


----------



## ccm399

Great time yesterday guys! Thank you to the crew at The Gate for all the hard work! 

Gotta sort through the pics yet. 

See ya all soon,

Chris


----------



## ccm399

First shots with the new glass...

I think we have a tie for the best of the day:

First one: 
In the full size image you can actually read the Camaro on the side and the ZL-1 on the hood. 


Second One:
Same thing here, the small print is all readable on the full size pics.


----------



## ccm399

Couple more good ones:


----------



## ccm399

And the one I WISH would have came out better....



I was panning with the car but when Mike hit the barrier is slowed him down and the car was no longer in the focus spot.  Kinda cool anyway but if it would have been sharp that would have been the best of the day for sure!


----------



## ccm399

Link to the full album. Some (a good amount actually) are pretty soft focus wise but something is better than nothing I suppose. 

Enjoy!

Full Album

Chris


----------



## camino86

Yes Ron I got it all together and ran the main with it, had to stop for some radio adjustments a few times but still ended up with like 36laps and my fastest was out about .3 off of every1


----------



## ccm399

I gotta get me speed control issues figured out.... My ol' Tekin RS just has 0 acceleration off the starting line in the main. Great driving by Zach to check up last night! 

I'll have to see if there is something wrong with the punch settings or if maybe I should just get a new 1s ESC. 

Zach was telling me he had similar issues with an older ESC (I think he said it was a Tekin also). So then that prompts the question... Spent ~$175-200 on a Viper, ORCA or Hobbywing 3.1 or spend $58 on the now ROAR approved Turnigy 1s with programming card? Seems like good things are being said about the Turnigy. 

Chris


----------



## camino86

Will there be any of the tamiya f1 tires there next weekend? I need all 4 and a price if possible


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> Will there be any of the tamiya f1 tires there next weekend? I need all 4 and a price if possible


I have the tires, wings, and bodies on order.
I hope we get them by the weekend.
The F1 tires and rims are approx. 53.00 for the set.


----------



## ccm399

Ok, so I double checked the setting on my Tekin. Throttle profile is set to 3 (linear) and I verified that the ESC is seeing all 3 poles of the sensor (had to take out of Blinky mode to see the sensor flashes). So at this point it seems the ESC is set right but the car is still SLOW off the line. 

I posted the question on RCTech in the 1/12th forum and they say the Tekins are "a little slow" from a standing start especially with high motor timing. Well a "little slow" would be OK but mine's NOT a little slow. 

So it looks like I need to start shopping for an ESC. 

The list so far is:

Turnigy Gen 2 1s (now on the ROAR list) ~$70 with programmer
Hobbywing v3.1 1s ~ $175 without the programmer
Viper 1s ~ $175 with the programmer
ORCA 1s ~ $220 with the programmer

Temped to get the Turnigy based on price and reviews on RCTech (although there are a couple reports of DOA units that were warrantied). ORCA seems to be the "best choice" performance wise (lighter than the others and more adjustable). The Viper seems good but I understand it to be heavy. Being we are talking about a motor limited class I don't like the thought of carrying a heavier ESC around the track. 

Thoughts? 

Chris


----------



## camino86

I'd try turning up the punch alittle before buys a new esc


----------



## ccm399

camino86 said:


> I'd try turning up the punch alittle before buys a new esc


Thanks, I don't see a punch setting in the ESC software at all. (might be a blinky mode deal, not sure). I have seen where you calibrate your ESC with the radio at 100% then turn the throttle endpoint to 120% to make it more responsive. 

I'll do some more testing this coming Wednesday. 

Chris


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

ccm399 said:


> I gotta get me speed control issues figured out.... My ol' Tekin RS just has 0 acceleration off the starting line in the main. Great driving by Zach to check up last night!
> 
> I'll have to see if there is something wrong with the punch settings or if maybe I should just get a new 1s ESC.
> 
> Zach was telling me he had similar issues with an older ESC (I think he said it was a Tekin also). So then that prompts the question... Spent ~$175-200 on a Viper, ORCA or Hobbywing 3.1 or spend $58 on the now ROAR approved Turnigy 1s with programming card? Seems like good things are being said about the Turnigy.
> 
> Chris


Make sure your current limiter is set to off. I have a Tekin RS Pro in my usgt it has plenty of punch off the start. I haven't tried them on 1s either, that could make a difference.


----------



## ccm399

SKEEMCIRE said:


> Make sure your current limiter is set to off. I have a Tekin RS Pro in my usgt it has plenty of punch off the start.


It is indeed off. Forgot to mention that. I know this ESC was completely fine in my buggy on 2s too. 

Chris


----------



## Chaz955i

USGT built and ready for Saturday!


----------



## Mackin

Chaz955i said:


> USGT built and ready for Saturday!


Bring it!


----------



## camino86

Mackin were where u can't wait to see that new car


----------



## starrx

:tongue::tongue:


Mackin said:


> Bring it!


I plan on bring it sat


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Bring it!


You'll be playing the blues like B.B King after I get done with you. I know that is your favorite music. Consider it a favor. :tongue:


----------



## Mackin

Chaz955i said:


> You'll be playing the blues like B.B King after I get done with you. I know that is your favorite music. Consider it a favor. :tongue:


Talk is cheap!


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Talk is cheap!


And so am I. :dude:


----------



## ccm399

Does anyone know if the hobby shop at the track has the front ride height shims in stock for an Altered Ego? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## camino86

If any1 is interested I have a vta motor for sale sat $65


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Sounds like competition is heating up.....

Hope to be back out beginning of December to run with you guys. Will try to join the ranks of the elite USGT drivers....

Thinning out my gear if anyone is looking for stuff - WGT, 4 - JRXS Type R touring cars, misc electronics and stuff. Just contact me with what your looking for.


----------



## sg1

ccm399 said:


> Does anyone know if the hobby shop at the track has the front ride height shims in stock for an Altered Ego?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


I don't remember... 
I'll be able to tell you in 8 hours


----------



## sg1

*WGT class*

For you guys that still have a WGT but haven't run it in a while...

It was brought up a few times about running them with 17.5 motors.

I see there's alot of tracks that have gone to this and are having success getting the class up and going.

If you guys want to bring them out and run 17.5 feel free to bring them out tonight


----------



## ccm399

Like the new NORCAR website. Good work guys.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> For you guys that still have a WGT but haven't run it in a while...
> 
> It was brought up a few times about running them with 17.5 motors.
> 
> I see there's alot of tracks that have gone to this and are having success getting the class up and going.
> 
> If you guys want to bring them out and run 17.5 feel free to bring them out tonight


Wayne you always throw a curve ball.

Now I gotta ponder keeping the WGT.... 

17.5 does sound fun in that class.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne you always throw a curve ball.
> 
> Now I gotta ponder keeping the WGT....
> 
> 17.5 does sound fun in that class.


I tried it last week.
Speed of a 1/12, but I thought it was easier to drive.


----------



## ccm399

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne you always throw a curve ball.
> 
> Now I gotta ponder keeping the WGT....
> 
> 17.5 does sound fun in that class.


The 17.5 WGT car looked really cool last week in testing. 

Kinda like SPEC 1/12 but faster. Not too fast though. Could be a good class. If I were to pickup a 2nd class that would be the one I think. 

Chris


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> I tried it last week.
> Speed of a 1/12, but I thought it was easier to drive.


Might have to give it a shot!

I see website updated!

Need some nice action shots!!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> I tried it last week.
> Speed of a 1/12, but I thought it was easier to drive.


Is it easier because you just tape the throttle trigger down and steer for six minutes? :tongue:

My guess it is because you make everything look easy to drive.


----------



## starrx

ccm399 said:


> The 17.5 WGT car looked really cool last week in testing.
> 
> Kinda like SPEC 1/12 but faster. Not too fast though. Could be a good class. If I were to pickup a 2nd class that would be the one I think.
> 
> Chris


now that sounds like fun


----------



## camino86

I'm in need of some help on my usgt gearing, I'm running a xray t4 2013 with a 96t spur gear and 51pinion and it was getting hot idk what to do with it. Driveline feels bind free with no motor on it


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

camino86 said:


> I'm in need of some help on my usgt gearing, I'm running a xray t4 2013 with a 96t spur gear and 51pinion and it was getting hot idk what to do with it. Driveline feels bind free with no motor on it


Try turning the motor timing down.


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> I'm in need of some help on my usgt gearing, I'm running a xray t4 2013 with a 96t spur gear and 51pinion and it was getting hot idk what to do with it. Driveline feels bind free with no motor on it





SKEEMCIRE said:


> Try turning the motor timing down.


And / or change to a 48 tooth pinion.


----------



## old_dude

I run a 96/52 with the VBC and a ShurSpeed 21.5. Motor temp is around 135 at the end of a run with very little fall off. The timing is set at 40 on the motor (its max.)


----------



## camino86

Ok I will have to get there early for some testing on gearing for the usgt and some getting used to the F1 I can't wait


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

So is it racing Saturday on road course and Sunday practice?


----------



## Chaz955i

looking forward to tomorrow. 

In for TC and USGT.


----------



## Mackin

RICOTHOMAS said:


> So is it racing Saturday on road course and Sunday practice?


Yes it is.


----------



## ccm399

Chaz955i said:


> looking forward to tomorrow.
> 
> In for TC and USGT.


+1 

SPEC 1/12th. 

Chris


----------



## old_dude

F1 (if steering blocks are in) and either USGT or WGT 17.5


----------



## DougK

Great night as always. Jake ran a 41 in the spec1/12 main a new personal best for him, he was on top of the world when we got in the truck on the way home.
Thanks Wayne for letting me drive your WGT that thing is perfect. 

Doug K.


----------



## ccm399

DougK said:


> Great night as always. Jake ran a 41 in the spec1/12 main a new personal best for him, he was on top of the world when we got in the truck on the way home.
> Thanks Wayne for letting me drive your WGT that thing is perfect.
> 
> Doug K.


Very cool! Good job Jake!. 

Sorry I had to cut out early. We'll see you all on the 6th. 

Chris


----------



## Chaz955i

Great time Saturday. USGT was a total riot. I was able to get the new car handling pretty good but down on power a bit. Still, the short battle trying to stay in front of Mackin was hilarious. That was some tight racing. 

Good luck to everyone running the Champs and Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Great time Saturday. USGT was a total riot. I was able to get the new car handling pretty good but down on power a bit. Still, the short battle trying to stay in front of Mackin was hilarious. That was some tight racing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone running the Champs and Happy Thanksgiving to all.


I think Mackin got swept up a couple of times. I know once I saw the other red car tumbling and Joe asked if that was me. I almost crashed because of how spectacular it was and then said no. I heard some one commenting about that one.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> I think Mackin got swept up a couple of times. I know once I saw the other red car tumbling and Joe asked if that was me. I almost crashed because of how spectacular it was and then said no. I heard some one commenting about that one.


Yep, I'm sure he got shuffled a bit because I qualified at the back of the pack. I was just lucky enough to avoid most of the carnage and pick up a couple of positions early. At that point it was trying to maintain position without outright blocking. Mackin was behind me tapping my bumper for a couple laps but never peeled me. Tight driving and easier said than done. Think I ended up in the same spot I qualified which, to me, wasn't a dissapointment given the toy grade chassis I'm trying to make into a racer. Good times.


----------



## ccm399

Sounds like I missed a lot of fun by leaving early. 

Good luck to all the Gate racers heading to the Champs!


----------



## old_dude

ccm399 said:


> Sounds like I missed a lot of fun by leaving early.
> 
> Good luck to all the Gate racers heading to the Champs!


It was interesting to say the least. Lots of chuckles and close racing. Not always incident free but!!


----------



## ccm399

Hey Guys,

Feeler question here....

I am thinking about trying to get my nephew into RC, he has been going through some tough times lately and I think RC might be something he could look forward too to help get him through. 

Anyway, would anyone know of someone selling an older 1/12 chassis?

I would prefer a CRC car since that is what mine is and there should be some parts crossover if needed. I will set him up in a SPEC car but he would probably run Novice for a while as he learns. I think Wedge might have a car but not sure. I am open to anything from a Chassis to a full drop a receiver in and go racing kind of deal. 

Anyway, just trying to get an idea of how much it will cost to get him a car up and running. 

Thanks all,

Chris


----------



## camino86

What is the part numbers for the F1 tires and rims?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Chris - I have an older CRC carpet knife chassis I would let go for $50. It will need a little TLC, but would make a good spec car. PM me your email address and I will send you some pictures.


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> What is the part numbers for the F1 tires and rims?


TCS1031 and TCS1032 for the tires.
http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=4381
http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=4382


----------



## Chaz955i

camino86 said:


> What is the part numbers for the F1 tires and rims?


Ron provided the part numbers for the tires. Those links also include a description field that lists the part numbers of the rims they fit on.


----------



## Chaz955i

ccm399 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Feeler question here....
> 
> I am thinking about trying to get my nephew into RC, he has been going through some tough times lately and I think RC might be something he could look forward too to help get him through.
> 
> Anyway, would anyone know of someone selling an older 1/12 chassis?
> 
> I would prefer a CRC car since that is what mine is and there should be some parts crossover if needed. I will set him up in a SPEC car but he would probably run Novice for a while as he learns. I think Wedge might have a car but not sure. I am open to anything from a Chassis to a full drop a receiver in and go racing kind of deal.
> 
> Anyway, just trying to get an idea of how much it will cost to get him a car up and running.
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Chris


Bummer, I just sold a SpeedMerchant Rev 7 with a ton of spares for very little money. You can find a lot of recent (last 1 or 2 years) chassis for little cash. You may have some luck posting a looking to buy thread over on RCtech. Sure someone will set you up. The newer chassis' geometry and ease of driving is worth it alone if you are thinking of getting someone new in the class. Associated, Speedmerchant, and On-Point seem to take abuse pretty well. CRC are great race cars but the number I see failing to finish races would keep me from ever considering one unless I was good enough to never touch the boards. What works for a clean driver like Wayne would not work for me. Good luck.


----------



## camino86

Carbonjoe u have pm


----------



## ccm399

Happy Thanksgiving all!!!


----------



## old_dude

Best of luck to all of our racers running at the Indoor Champs.


----------



## ccm399

Is it the 13th yet??? 

Can you tell I didn't run the champs? 

Can't wait to try 17.5! 

See you all soon,

Chris


----------



## Adam B

I know the schedule has been posted, but would you guys think it's a good idea to move the open practice on the 28th to New Years eve? Or even add New Years eve as a practice day?

Just thinking that the practice right after Xmas might be a weak showing. Just throwing it out there. If you do a 9-4 day, you party animals can still go out.

Start plugging the hangover race!


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> I know the schedule has been posted, but would you guys think it's a good idea to move the open practice on the 28th to New Years eve? Or even add New Years eve as a practice day?
> 
> Just thinking that the practice right after Xmas might be a weak showing. Just throwing it out there. If you do a 9-4 day, you party animals can still go out.
> 
> Start plugging the hangover race!


Ok, This is a Hangover Race plug.

Tighten down those bulkhead caps!! :wave:


----------



## Adam B

Chaz955i said:


> Ok, This is a Hangover Race plug.
> 
> Tighten down those bulkhead caps!! :wave:


Hey, the car was OK for a few minutes and got super funky, but i finished. HAHA


----------



## camino86

Sg1 u have a pm


----------



## ic-racer

I just pre-ordered a TRF 419 for TC racing and am setting up the old TRF 417 for USGT. Looking forward to the next time we can come out and race.


----------



## Chaz955i

ic-racer said:


> I just pre-ordered a TRF 419 for TC racing and am setting up the old TRF 417 for USGT. Looking forward to the next time we can come out and race.


419 looks really nice. You should like it. Had the TB04 on the track for the first time at the last club race. I was off on the gearing but the car handled better than expected.

Going to be a fun winter at The Gate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Anybody interested in racing in Toledo this Sun?


----------



## megasaxon

Hey guys I'm planning on coming out Saturday for Oval racing, if anyone has 13.5 Nationwide cars, please bring them! Me and my brother will both have ours


----------



## Piz

Mackin said:


> Anybody interested in racing in Toledo this Sun?


Why dont you head south instead and join us at the beav on Sunday , we could use some more f1 drivers !


----------



## camino86

Is there a chance that there is a left wheel hub for the vbc F1 in the shop? I was taking the wheel off and the hole but and threads broke off


----------



## ic-racer

Chaz955i said:


> 419 looks really nice. You should like it. Had the TB04 on the track for the first time at the last club race. :


Our TB04s have worked out well. My plan is to keep bringing both of them and which ever members of my 'racing team' want to come out they can drive them. To get my brother to come out, I told him just show up, I'll supply the car, charger, radio, etc. Driving these cars for first time as an adult, is hard enough, let alone having to deal with all the equipment issues.


----------



## Chaz955i

ic-racer said:


> Our TB04s have worked out well. My plan is to keep bringing both of them and which ever members of my 'racing team' want to come out they can drive them. To get my brother to come out, I told him just show up, I'll supply the car, charger, radio, etc. Driving these cars for first time as an adult, is hard enough, let alone having to deal with all the equipment issues.


Yep, good deal for your brother. 

Have you changed springs at all on either of your TB-04's? I'm thinking of going a step softer and I'm interested if you've tried that and what you thought of the change.


----------



## ccm399

Is anyone else REALLY ready for this work week to be over? Maybe it's just me but man... :freak:


----------



## camino86

Still looking for a left rear axle hub for the vbc flash04, is there a different brand I can get that will work? Where is a good place to order them from?


----------



## robert s

*Flash04 Left Hub*

Jason,

Go to www.vbcracingusa.com and order the left hub. They are the North American distibutor for VBC and have 3 of the left side hubs in stock. If ordered today you can do priority shipping and have in 2-3 days

Robert


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> Still looking for a left rear axle hub for the vbc flash04, is there a different brand I can get that will work? Where is a good place to order them from?


The Tamiya hub should also work. Same size axle.


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> Still looking for a left rear axle hub for the vbc flash04, is there a different brand I can get that will work? Where is a good place to order them from?


We had a bin of VBC F1 parts at the track, I'll look Saturday to see what's there.
It used to be a full kit and we peiced it out.


----------



## sg1

Jason,

If the part is there it's been discounted 
We were liquidating all the F1 parts from VBC.

-Wayne


----------



## ic-racer

Chaz955i said:


> Yep, good deal for your brother.
> 
> Have you changed springs at all on either of your TB-04's? I'm thinking of going a step softer and I'm interested if you've tried that and what you thought of the change.


Still figuring it out myself, but currently both TB-04 are set up with Yellow (medium) in front and Red (soft) in the rear and no sway bars.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I was curious on how many people are planning on running the 1/12th spec class at the Hangover Race???


----------



## ccm399

Not sure about the hangover race in general but I have changed my car over to 17.5 and will most likely be running that class moving forward. 

Chris


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks Chris... I will miss racing with you!


----------



## DougK

Jake will be racing spec Im am decided. I will be running 17.5 and maybe WGT 17.5. Just found out at the champs from a friend that there are 3 censer boards and three rotors that you can get for these motors, Steve said we might have start checking the motors, I have seen the class dropping of a bit, hope this is not the reason.

Doug K.


----------



## ccm399

Hi all,

I am switching to 17.5 not because I don't like running SPEC. Believe me when I tell you that I really like the SPEC class. I truly hope it can grow and if it does I may come back. Right now I just feel 17.5 is a better fit for me. 

As for the motors, yes there are tuning rotors available for them like any other brushless motor but I want to be clear that I bought the motor in my car at The Gate. It is completely stock rotor and all. I did have a sensor board go bad right away but I also got the replacement board from Wayne at The Gate. The motor has a purple rotor in it. If that is not the same rotor as the other cars in the class then Speed Passion needs to get better QC and ensure all motors have the same rotor. My research on the topic of rotors and such yielded the purple rotor as the rotor that should be in the motor out of the box. 

See you all next week!

Chris


----------



## ccm399

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks Chris... I will miss racing with you!


Likewise. I may be back. I intend to keep the motor and I can always get tires at the track! :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## ccm399

I just finished up researching the sensor boards too. I took mine apart to verify that it was indeed the black board as I remembered and it is. They have the stock Black board and colored optional boards for easy identification. 

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## camino86

Was there any left hubs in the shop? I'm planning on ordering the tamiya set tomarow if there wasn't just becase it's cheaper at this point


----------



## Chaz955i

Looking forward to some on-road this weekend. 

USGT and TC.


----------



## ccm399

You aren't the only one... 

Looking forward to running 17.5 1/12th for the first time. Should be interesting.


----------



## Chaz955i

ccm399 said:


> You aren't the only one...
> 
> Looking forward to running 17.5 1/12th for the first time. Should be interesting.


I've seen you drive. You will be fine and probably have it down after a few runs. 17.5 isn't insanely fast or hard to drive but like anything else it comes down to making clean runs and having the car set up to be competitive.


----------



## ccm399

Chaz955i said:


> I've seen you drive. You will be fine and probably have it down after a few runs. 17.5 isn't insanely fast or hard to drive but like anything else it comes down to making clean runs and having the car set up to be competitive.


Thanks, I hope so. 

Wayne tells me my car pushed too much so we'll see. 

I can make it more aggressive if needed but I was able to put in fast laps with it up front. I believe ultimately he is correct though as my car would fade through the run more than most. I know my corner speed was getting lower as the race went on... even if I kept the car in the groove the whole run. 

Chris


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

A new layout will be going down and staying down for the next few race dates.

It's not the "cookie cutter" layout everyone is used to 

Mackin has been begging for a layout with a diagonal straight like the one we ran on years ago in Michigan. Your wish is coming true!!


----------



## ccm399

Sweet!

I feel a Superman turn coming on...


----------



## Mackin

I guess you better be careful what you wish for!


----------



## ccm399

Didn't the '05 Indoor Champs track have a diagonal straight?


----------



## sg1

ccm399 said:


> Didn't the '05 Indoor Champs track have a diagonal straight?


They did 1 year!
I think the race Mackin and I went to was way back..lol.. maybe mid 80's


----------



## Chaz955i

Sounds like an interesting layout. This should be a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## ccm399

sg1 said:


> They did 1 year!
> I think the race Mackin and I went to was way back..lol.. maybe mid 80's


Man you're old... Oh, wait... I was racing in the mid '80s too... Man we're old... 

If memory serves the '05 track had the diagonal straight, the superman turn section AND the A-Arm busting chicane in front of the drivers stand. That was a tough year... 

I think the boards in the chicane would have been softer if they were made out of concrete. We (I) lost a lot of TC3 arms that year. :freak:

Can't wait to see it! 

Chris


----------



## old_dude

It was around 04 or 05 I am sure.


----------



## Adam B

I miss Chuck, I may have to head down this Saturday just to look into his eyes. And while I am there bounce my car off some walls.

Anybody interested in a practice day New Years eve?


----------



## ccm399

Track looks great guys! Thanks for the hard work!

Chris


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> And while I am there bounce my car off some walls.


Yeah, the walls are feeling neglected since Lessen hasn't been around for awhile.

You bringing your USGT car?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

My USGT is ready! See you guys on Saturday.


----------



## ccm399

Nice! That should shoot well Saturday. Nate's F1 normally focuses well in those colors. 

Chris


----------



## Adam B

Chaz955i said:


> Yeah, the walls are feeling neglected since Lessen hasn't been around for awhile.
> 
> You bringing your USGT car?


No, TC & 12th. USGT is probably retired.


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> No, TC & 12th. USGT is probably retired.


Groovy, see ya Saturday.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Yeah, the walls are feeling neglected since Lessen hasn't been around for awhile.


Haha! I know right! It's hard to believe how long it's been. I bought gear this summer so both kids could have their own stuff and I've yet to put it all together. I suck. I've love to run on the layout pictured. It looks hella fun  but I don't dare speculate about coming out. Adam would be all over it. :wave: Anyways, busy around here these days. If things go well, 5280 will be home.


----------



## SlaminRC17

Any interest in a like New Jconcepts bag? Only been used once, got in a trade. It's this bag, http://www.amain.com/jconcepts-medium-racing-bag/p176668. I can bring it with me Saturday, it's too large to ship... $60 o.b.o.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> 5280 will be home.


What does this mean? Is that a cell number?


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> What does this mean? Is that a cell number?


5280 Raceway. It's in Denver. We MIGHT be moving. Things are still up in the air though.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Lessen said:


> 5280 Raceway. It's in Denver. We MIGHT be moving. Things are still up in the air though.


Denver....up in the air....I see what you did.


----------



## Chaz955i

Track looks like it would be a really good layout for F1. If only I were as brave as CarbonJoe and raced 50 classes........


----------



## adam1101

hey guys, im trying to spec out a new car and join in the indoor fun.. I was looking at the T/C 17.5 and 13.5 class, and ill come right out and ask, what is a roar approved tc2 body?

I think im covered on the rest, but will always take recommendations


----------



## Chaz955i

adam1101 said:


> hey guys, im trying to spec out a new car and join in the indoor fun.. I was looking at the T/C 17.5 and 13.5 class, and ill come right out and ask, what is a roar approved tc2 body?
> 
> I think im covered on the rest, but will always take recommendations


You can go to the Protoform website and they have a good selection of approved 190 mm touring car bodies. They aren't the only producer but their stuff works. Many run the LTC-R, Mazda or the P-37. R9-R is a cool looking body but doesn't seem to be too popular. For club racing any of those would be fine in TC.


----------



## adam1101

Excellent, thanks! this is getting pricey and turning into my tekno all over again, anyone at the track selling anything used???


----------



## Chaz955i

adam1101 said:


> Excellent, thanks! this is getting pricey and turning into my tekno all over again, anyone at the track selling anything used???


Yep and this discussion comes up often. Be careful on the used stuff. I've seen too many people think they are saving by buying something that is either outdated, unsupported or both thinking they are ahead of the game. If you aren't sure, ask around. Plenty of people at the Gate willing to help you get something that works.


----------



## Mackin

adam1101 said:


> hey guys, im trying to spec out a new car and join in the indoor fun.. I was looking at the T/C 17.5 and 13.5 class, and ill come right out and ask, what is a roar approved tc2 body?
> 
> I think im covered on the rest, but will always take recommendations


I've got an Xray T3/12 I'm selling. It's set up for VTA, but has a bunch of spares and would easily convert to TC.

chuck


----------



## DougK

Mackin said:


> I've got an Xray T3/12 I'm selling. It's set up for VTA, but has a bunch of spares and would easily convert to TC.
> 
> chuck


Dont tell Jacob, or you will have to race with him. 

Doug K.


----------



## adam1101

Well, let me ask this, what's the fun/popular class, I based what I was looking to get on the 13.5 Motor alone and I don't like 1/12 or f1


----------



## old_dude

Don't let the motor drive your choice.


----------



## Adam B

adam1101 said:


> Well, let me ask this, what's the fun/popular class, I based what I was looking to get on the 13.5 Motor alone and I don't like 1/12 or f1


If you have your heart set on 13.5 class, you are into a class even smaller then modified. So as Ron said, don't let the motor dictate what you run.

You asked about the "fun/popular" class. Well, again any 13.5 class is out. From what I heard today's biggests classes were USGT (21.5) and 12th scale. USGT is a fun class that keeps growing. And usually just by changing the motor, tires, and body it can be converted into a 17.5 TC with little set up changes.


----------



## jar

Mackin said:


> I've got an Xray T3/12 I'm selling. It's set up for VTA, but has a bunch of spares and would easily convert to TC.
> 
> chuck


Can someone let Chuck know I want that chassis?:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Great time at the Gate, except for when I punted Joe's F1 into submission. Bad job Chuck Smith. Then again the bad karma I built up got paid back when Stu peeled me on the last lap of USGT. Although I think it is Joe that actually owes the payback. So does this mean My Karma is in the clear or not, and has Joe's burning desire for revenge been satisfied? Darn it. Another philosophical RC conundrum. Guess it always boils down to What Would Mike Wise Do?


----------



## adam1101

for us gt, i assume the 200mm serpent 747 is allowed? and for the body types, is that basically saying must be a real car based body, ie, skyline, nsx, camaro, etc?


----------



## ccm399

Great time yesterday! New layout was AWESOME!!!! 

17.5 1/12th was a blast too. Zack made the change from SPEC to 17.5 much better than I did but I'll get a handle on it. I just need more steering and I have to stop over driving the car too. In due time. All in all not a bad 1st outing in the class. 

Gonna have to miss next weekend for sure. Might be able to sneak out Wednesday for some fun though. We'll see. 

Later,

Chris


----------



## Chaz955i

adam1101 said:


> for us gt, i assume the 200mm serpent 747 is allowed? and for the body types, is that basically saying must be a real car based body, ie, skyline, nsx, camaro, etc?


It wouldn't since it is a nitro cor and we run electric. The USGT rules are available on the web. Google USGT rules.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Guess it always boils down to What Would Mike Wise Do?


Apparently, announce and/or promote races. :wave:


----------



## Mackin

I found some Losi shock parts that could be used on a CRC car. I'll bring em to the track. I anybody wants them they can have them.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Apparently, announce and/or promote races. :wave:


Between that and finding his next bag of frozen peas he is a pretty busy dude.


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> It wouldn't since it is a nitro cor and we run electric. The USGT rules are available on the web. Google USGT rules.


Also look at The Gates website http://www.norcarracing.com/ We have some additional clarifications to the USGT body rules.


----------



## ccm399

CarbonJoe said:


> Apparently, announce and/or promote races. :wave:


And he does the announcer part REALLY well too! When he retires I think he can find work announcing for sure. 

I'm sure the up coming series will be really great too. I wish I could run some of them but two day deals out of town are not in the cards for me right now. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399

Chaz955i said:


> It wouldn't since it is a nitro cor and we run electric. The USGT rules are available on the web. Google USGT rules.





old_dude said:


> Also look at The Gates website http://www.norcarracing.com/ We have some additional clarifications to the USGT body rules.



Interestingly enough when I was considering running a USGT or VTA car the rules I could find were VERY vague on the chassis rules. Most state something like:

*Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.*

Anyway, I would agree with the guys that have posted already. 
1. Don't let the motor choose the class. 
2. Get yourself an electric touring car. 

I believe there is a used car in the case at the track (Serpent I believe) for a good price. You can also pickup a TC4 kit new for about ~$150 which is very much capable of being competitive in USGT and touring. Plenty of setups to be found online for these cars too. 

Hope this all helps!

Chris


----------



## adam1101

thanks guys, it all helps, as for the 747, i should have finished typing and put 747e, its a 200mm tc i was looking at.

but now im possibly thinking maybe i would like 1/12. and my parents think i might still have my rc12 at their house, the good ol fiberglass kind, lol.

i dont know, but im bored, and want to race, and want to make sure i pick a class with a lot of people and good fun. ill figure it out soon


----------



## CarbonJoe

All of the indoor TC based classes are using 190mm chassis. I doubt that the 200mm chassis are legal anywhere.


----------



## ccm399

adam1101 said:


> thanks guys, it all helps, as for the 747, i should have finished typing and put 747e, its a 200mm tc i was looking at.
> 
> but now im possibly thinking maybe i would like 1/12. and my parents think i might still have my rc12 at their house, the good ol fiberglass kind, lol.
> 
> i dont know, but im bored, and want to race, and want to make sure i pick a class with a lot of people and good fun. ill figure it out soon


1/12th 17.5 and USGT were the largest classes this past weekend. They are typically the largest every other weekend too. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399

CarbonJoe said:


> All of the indoor TC based classes are using 190mm chassis. I doubt that the 200mm chassis are legal anywhere.


Agreed.

While I think it *might* be possible to run a 200mm car I also believe as soon as one starts doing well with it (assuming they are allowed to run it at all) they would be "cheating" and the chassis would be outlawed. Better to stick to the 190mm stuff indoor to be safe. 

Chris


----------



## ic-racer

I'm trying to set up a USGT car but this discussion me confused, the rules on the NORCAR site for USGT indicate 200mm for that class. Is it 200 or 190? I was planning on running a 200mm nitro body with some wheel spacers. Are you saying people are running 190mm cars and bodies at the Gate in USGT?


----------



## ccm399

Hey Guys,

I almost forgot (technically I did forget). I did not take any pics this past weekend. With running two classes I was a little short on time with Marshaling and such. 

Next time though! I really hope I can get some shot on this layout! :thumbsup:


----------



## ccm399

ic-racer said:


> I'm trying to set up a USGT car but this discussion me confused, the rules on the NORCAR site for USGT indicate 200mm for that class. Is it 200 or 190? I was planning on running a 200mm nitro body with some wheel spacers. Are you saying people are running 190mm cars and bodies?


The USGT guys will know best but from what I have seen they run 190mm cars and some run 200mm bodies on said 190m car. I have not personally seen anyone running wheel spacers. I have seen cars where the body was obviously wider than it "should" be. 

I would think this would really mess up the geometry of the On-road chassis. I know back in the early truggy days Mugen used wheel spacers to widen the trunk and it was not the best handling wise. Scrub radius for one is completely messed up with the addition of spacers. 

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## Chaz955i

ic-racer said:


> I'm trying to set up a USGT car but this discussion me confused, the rules on the NORCAR site for USGT indicate 200mm for that class. Is it 200 or 190? I was planning on running a 200mm nitro body with some wheel spacers. Are you saying people are running 190mm cars and bodies at the Gate in USGT?


Per Norcarracing the max width is 200mm which isn't in conflict with anything the USGT rules specify. If you want to run 200mm have at it. The Chassis like the 747e is designed for foam tire and will have the proper hub offset to run at 200mm and maintain optimal geometry. Spacers or offset wheels will work on a 190 chassis (Ive done it) but I didn't like how the car felt. Unless you are set on a body that only comes in 200mm I'd try to stick with a more "normal" setup. I assume you will be using your 418?


----------



## camino86

On most 200mm bodies it will tell u to run a +3 offset wheel on a 190mm chassis, my last body was set up this way


----------



## old_dude

I actually have an unpainted GTR in 200mm sitting in my basement. Anyone want it?


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> I actually have an unpainted GTR in 200mm sitting in my basement. Anyone want it?


I'll try it.


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> I'll try it.


I will bring it to the track.


----------



## sg1

Don't forget... FRP race this Wednesday!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wednesday racing! I am in for 17.5 WGT and 1/12th spec!


----------



## Chaz955i

Wayner, any more TC tires at the track or more coming in?


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Wayner, any more TC tires at the track or more coming in?


I can get some!


----------



## ccm399

Chaz955i said:


> Per Norcarracing the max width is 200mm which isn't in conflict with anything the USGT rules specify. If you want to run 200mm have at it. The Chassis like the 747e is designed for foam tire and will have the proper hub offset to run at 200mm and maintain optimal geometry. Spacers or *offset wheels* will work on a 190 chassis *(Ive done it) but I didn't like how the car felt*. Unless you are set on a body that only comes in 200mm I'd try to stick with a more "normal" setup. I assume you will be using your 418?


Ah, different offset wheel would explain why I have not personally seen many cars running spacers. 

As you pointed out though you are still messing with the geometry. Scrub Radius and Wheel Rate are probably the most effected by the spacers or offset wheels (off the top of my head anyway). 

As for the 747e being 200mm out of the box that would prove interesting for sure. I think this could work well given enough time to work out a good setup. I can see an advantage when the bite comes up for sure! 

Thanks for posting info USGT guys. I was mainly trying to get some info out there until you guys could provide input from running the class. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399

After looking at the 747e I think you will need a very special shock package for carpet. The shocks are really laid down compared to a "normal" carpet car. It could work of but I believe you will need very stiff springs (and dampening at that point) to get the right wheel rates/motion. 

Again, not big deal but you will have to come up with this package on your own as no one else will be able to say "I run this and that on my car so start there and adjust to your driving style". On the plus side the pivot ball front suspension makes tuning caster and such a BREEZE. 

If you like to tinker and don't mind being your own hobby shop (replacement parts wise) go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

ccm399 said:


> After looking at the 747e I think you will need a very special shock package for carpet. The shocks are really laid down compared to a "normal" carpet car. It could work of but I believe you will need very stiff springs (and dampening at that point) to get the right wheel rates/motion.
> 
> Again, not big deal but you will have to come up with this package on your own as no one else will be able to say "I run this and that on my car so start there and adjust to your driving style". On the plus side the pivot ball front suspension makes tuning caster and such a BREEZE.
> 
> If you like to tinker and don't mind being your own hobby shop (replacement parts wise) go for it! :thumbsup:


It is a foam tire specific car running most of the nitro car's suspension and transmission. Many better options than trying to run that chassis as a USGT.


----------



## ccm399

Chaz955i said:


> It is a foam tire specific car running most of the nitro car's suspension and transmission. Many better options than trying to run that chassis as a USGT.


Agreed!


----------



## ic-racer

Chaz955i said:


> I'd try to stick with a more "normal" setup. I assume you will be using your 418?


Thanks for the reply. So my Tamiya TRF 419 just came yesterday, so that one will be set up for 17.5 TC and the old 417 will be USGT (I skipped the 418). I'll just leave the USGT as 190mm. This is the 190mm body I ordered, I suspect that is going to be OK with USGT:
Ferrari 458


----------



## Chaz955i

ic-racer said:


> Thanks for the reply. So my Tamiya TRF 419 just came yesterday, so that one will be set up for 17.5 TC and the old 417 will be USGT (I skipped the 418). I'll just leave the USGT as 190mm. This is the 190mm body I ordered, I suspect that is going to be OK with USGT:
> Ferrari 458


Yeah, that body will look great. Are you going with those wheels also?

Saw your 419 build pics on tech. Chassis is slick.


----------



## jar

*Hey*

Has anyone seen the Factory stock race? Full hand out motor. What is your guys thoughts on that? Third motor is about $50. It's interesting to me.

I wonder what kind of motor they're giving out?


----------



## jar

*Yeah yeah yeah*

I know; I should ask Schichter. But I want to know what people think.


----------



## Chaz955i

Looking forward to Saturday. 

In for USGT and F1.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Looking forward to Saturday.
> 
> In for USGT and F1.


Don't suck...


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Don't suck...


You should something easier attained, like world peace.


----------



## starrx

the motor was the smc 17.5..for the handout...I think the cost for the race was like 35 or 40bucks......I like that ideal...but I would also use the non-adjustable lock end bell type of motors


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Looking forward to Saturday.
> 
> In for USGT and F1.


Me too!


----------



## CarbonJoe

What, nobody else wants to run the men's class? (Stock Touring for those who are unaware).


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> What, nobody else wants to run the men's class? (Stock Touring for those who are unaware).


I'll be back to TC after this weekend. Just trying to get the USGT to a reasonable level of performance before it goes back on the shelf.


----------



## camino86

I'm selling a AE tc6 comes with 25.5 motor, vta wheel and body along with a bag of parts and springs $225 Obo pm for more info


----------



## ic-racer

Got the Tamiya TRF 419 built.

I tried to put a "MEDIUM" setup on it. I know no one else has this car but I'm posting it here just in case someone with more experience with TC sees something way off track.

Thin oil in the rear gear diff 
1.5 camber all around
2mm rebound stroke each end
1 degree front toe out
5mm ride height
Kit 3 degree rear toe-in
Kit soft shock oil
Kit medium springs front and rear
Kit spec roll centers
Kit sway bars
Kit 4 degree front caster block
Front spool

Jaco Blue Premounts
TSR 17.5 motor

Justock ESC
DRAG: 40%
PUNCH: 7
INITIAL BRAKE= DRAG BRAKE

Gears:
Internal is 1.85
96 spur, ?? Pinion 42 ?? = FDR 4.229 ??


----------



## Chaz955i

Dale,
Very similar to the setup on my T4. I assume your car has multiple camber link positions? Going with long camber links will make the car a little lazier but overall easier to drive. On a TSR 17.5 I'd be shooting for closer to a 3.9 fdr. I'm using the same motor and normally come off the track around 145 degrees. Just be careful with the timing on the can. Small increments seem to make a large difference with this motor.

Also, i finally replaced the front spool with a gear diff. I liked the spool but really like how the gear diff feels. Running 500K in the Gear diff. 

Good luck.


----------



## old_dude

Up the punch to 9. 40% is a lot of drag brake, try 25-30. It will have a big transition from drag brake to throttle making it harder to drive.


----------



## pete_p

:wave:


----------



## ic-racer

Thanks for the input guys, changes made.


----------



## adam1101

camino86 said:


> I'm selling a AE tc6 comes with 25.5 motor, vta wheel and body along with a bag of parts and springs $225 Obo pm for more info


am i really going to buy all of your old stuff? will you be racing today i was gonna come check out the track if i had time and decide between 1/12 and tc


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> :wave:


Hi Pete! We miss you!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Me and Bailes are coming today for some 1/12th and VTA


----------



## ccm399

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Me and Bailes are coming today for some 1/12th and VTA


Man, I'm bummed I have to miss today. 

You guys have fun!

Chris


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> Hi Pete! We miss you!


Hi Joe! Life has been crazy. Got my new 1:12 spec (thanks micro). I need NORCAR therapy see you soon.


----------



## camino86

Adam1101 if your interested I can come up on the open practice day 18th just let me know


----------



## ccm399

Hey Guys,

Great turnout last night! Wish I could have raced rather than just stopping by... 

Question, what are the times and fees for the practice day on the 28th? 

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Guys,
What is the red 21.5 motor that everyone runs in USGT? I was told twice yesterday and still can't remember, getting old blows!

Also does the Gate sell the USGT tires there and how much are they?


----------



## camino86

The tires are premounted at the shop I think there $25 a set and the motor is a turnigy trackstar 21.5 from hobbyking about $35


----------



## DougK

Im a horrible dad, I just realized Jake ran that WGT all last night with me barking at him about over driving the turns. I never put any drag brake in the car. LOL

Doug K.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

camino86 said:


> The tires are premounted at the shop I think there $25 a set and the motor is a turnigy trackstar 21.5 from hobbyking about $35


Thanks


----------



## Adam B

DougK said:


> Im a horrible dad, I just realized Jake ran that WGT all last night with me barking at him about over driving the turns. I never put any drag brake in the car. LOL
> 
> Doug K.


Richard Noggin


----------



## SlaminRC17

Don't forget to apologize daddy Keener...


----------



## DougK

He was bragging how easy WGT are to drive, wait till next time when the car has some drag brake. Just hope he this does not hurt his progress in 1/12.

Doug K.


----------



## DougK

SlaminRC17 said:


> Don't forget to apologize daddy Keener...


Screw that, he has no idea that the car is suppose to have drag brake.LOL

Doug K


----------



## ccm399

Thought you F1 guys might like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlgQpLJrLuc


----------



## ccm399

ccm399 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Question, what are the times and fees for the practice day on the 28th?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris


That's a good question Chris I would like to know the answer too. 

Anyone?


----------



## ic-racer

We had a great time. 419 ran very well; fun to drive.


----------



## sg1

ccm399 said:


> That's a good question Chris I would like to know the answer too.
> 
> Anyone?


With the cold weather for cast (30's)...

From 9am till 4pm
$20.00

That should cover the heat bill


----------



## ccm399

Thanks Waynie.


----------



## Chaz955i

Hope all the racers have a safe and happy holiday. See you at the Hangover Race! :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Hope all the racers have a safe and happy holiday. See you at the Hangover Race! :thumbsup:


Plus that from me. See you in 2015


----------



## camino86

Is there a different entry fee and what time is the hangover race?


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> Is there a different entry fee and what time is the hangover race?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4854054&postcount=1


----------



## ccm399

Merry Christmas all, and Happy Birthday Jesus! 

I hope you all have a safe and happy holiday. See you soon. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399

Well, no practice for me this Sunday.... That's what I get for trying to make plans. 

See you guys in 2015!


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Shouldn't it be time to kill this thread and start a new one for the year?

Let's name it "NORCAR 2015 - The year of Zach Champion"

here are some others:

"1979-2014 was just a warm-up"

"Breeding ground of Champions and Mike Wise"

"9th place is the best place"

"Chuck Mackin"

"Smell the Excitement"


----------



## CarbonJoe

You forgot "Taste the Failure"


----------



## sg1

Don't forget...

This Sunday is our next club race and last time to test on this layout!

Doors will open a bit earlier, just to satisfy all the requests  (8am)

See everyone Sunday!!


----------



## old_dude

~McSmooth~ said:


> Shouldn't it be time to kill this thread and start a new one for the year?
> 
> Let's name it "NORCAR 2015 - The year of Zach Champion"
> 
> here are some others:
> 
> "1979-2014 was just a warm-up"
> 
> "Breeding ground of Champions and Mike Wise"
> 
> "9th place is the best place"
> 
> "Chuck Mackin"
> 
> "Smell the Excitement"


Breeding ground of something!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

How about - NORCAR 2015 Where Failure IS an Option.


----------

